# IUI With Vaginismus Part 32



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home my lovelies Cx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thought I'd get this one started. Can't believe we're on number 32    We've been friends for some time now! Actually - I'm going to check when we all first posted when I get a chance!

I haven't had a decent chat with you girls for ages, so a few things to report!

I sent Lady H to my Mum's today. It's the first time I've left her at my Mum's place. It's very rare I go there. She usually comes to me or we see each other at my Grandparents on a Sunday. Anyway, after 7 months of nerves, I did it and it went fine. As if it wouldn't   Sooo - I shall be making alot more use of that facility. Especially on a Saturday afternoon. I can feel my DVD days coming back to me  

Whilst Lady H was at Mothers observing the dog running around - DH & I went into town shopping. OMG - it was absolute bliss to wander around together like the good old days - holding hands and chatting. An absolute tonic I can tell you.

We picked her up after lunch and then went and picked MIL up to go Xmas food shopping. We managed to spend £110 and that's no booze, no veg and no other fresh items such as cream etc. Can you believe it  

I am so excited it's nearly Christmas. I absolutely love it and I can't believe I finally get the Xmas I dreamed of - with my very own baby  . I really am very very lucky. 

Oooh, I totally forgot to tell you all -I'm off to the Big Smoke on Friday. I'm heading to the City to go and see Dirty Dancing The Musical. There's 26 of us ladies going. I'm really excited. DH and Hannah have a quality time day lined up. I leave at lunchtime and not due home until late evening. Can't wait!

Hannah had her nursery place confirmed today. 11 weeks Monday I start back to work. Where has that time gone! This time last year I was floating on cloud 9 and convinced I was having a boy! 

She really is so funny. This is my favourite age by far. She gives you cuddles and tries to kiss you whilst saying "aaahhh", she laughs, she says "oooohhh" at everything, she gets excited over the funniest things. I'm really loving it at the moment..... this can of course change after 1 crap nights sleep  

Well, think I've bored you all for long enough. Got a few things on tomorrow, so I'll check in when I can.

night xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Vag team....where are you? Hope you're all OK.

No news here. Still haven't worked out what to do about the dog. I finally got rid of my cold/sickness thing, for at least 12 hours or so, and seem to have another one (or the same one came back). I've got no voice again and no appetite (at last I'm losing some weight though).

Back later/tomorrow,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - there is someone out there. Just going to read your post.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad you've had such a lovely day. Can't believe you'll be back at work soon. Where has this time gone?

I'm the same with Will at the moment. It is such a lovely age isn't it? Everything I do makes him giggle so much at the moment, and my heart melts each time he does it. After a slightly rocky start I feel like I've fallen head over heels in love with this little boy.  I'm sure I'd feel differently if I'd been up all night though. 

I got the Christmas decorations out today, just to check what we had (haven't used them for 2 years (at MIL's last Xmas), and W just loved them. I can't wait to put them up next week, or whenever. I want to do it on Sunday, but dh thinks we should wait until a week today _or later. _


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaah, no - get those decs up. Hannah is loving them! DH bought her a 6ft inflatable Santa that now resides on my front garden. She goes nuts for him! She also sits in front of the tree watching the lights flicker in and out, waving her arms around and of course going "oooohhh"

I spent a lovely day shopping with my friend. Bought myself yet another jacket. Dh wasn't impressed when I told him  

We then took the babies to clinic to get them weighed as I haven't been for a while. Was hoping she'd be big enough for her fabulous new car seat - but not yet.

Off to see Dirty Dancing tomorrow. Will cath up with you all on Saturday x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - your day sounds lovely. I'm sure tomorrow will be just fab! How much does Lady H weigh now?
I'm sure you'll be delighted to know that I'm off to see the GP tomorrow to talk about poo and regurgitation matters (W not me).

How is everyone else. Donna must be back online any day now I think.

We had mother and toddler Christmas party this morning and W didn't cry - yey! he's been very good playing with toys the rest of the day whilst I press on with my mammoth curtain-making venture. So far so good, and I just love the material I've chosen.
Still no decision about the dog. Dh and I haven't had time to talk it through properly yet (he's working silly hours at the moment). I veer between wanting to do all the possible options (behviour training/rehoming/put to sleep), and don't even have a gut feeling to follow. I need to be sure of my decision when I make it.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,  got a new mobile today its the nokia from the x factor and i can use the internet on it! Still working out how to do it so not sure how this post wil come out. Still no internet at home. Aol hadn't sent the dsl they are now sending it express so should arrive early next week! Hope everyone is well? The boy's and i are fine. Limited to to how much i can post. Back soon x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello Donna!

It works just fine. Lovely to have you back. Glad you're all doing well. Are they putting on weight well?

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. 

I'm off to brave the upermarket soon - I must be mad, but we have no food at all.  Dh is working all weekend. other than that I need to buy a tree and carry on making my curtains - I'm really enjoying that. We've decied, with a very heavy heart, that the problem dog has to be put to sleep. I'm going to arrange that for early next week as I can't stand this hanging over me.

Bye for now, Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma, sorry to hear about your dog x x probably best to do it as soon as so its not hanging over xmas. Dh is working this weekend to, off monday though. Callum weighs 7lb 8 and ryan weighs 5lb 6 so both doing really well a month on! Thanks for xmas card emma did you get mine? Sorry i only have emma's address otherwise i would have sent everyone a card. Polly thanks for the card you sent. Donna x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Donna - yes I did get the card, thank you.  Your two are doing really well aren't they - they've put on lots of weight. Do they look similar?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Its so good to talk to you all again. I've got internet free on my phone for 3 months! But hopefuly have broadband back next week fingers crossed. Boy's are doing really well thanks, they have similarities but look different. Callum looks like luke and ryan looks like me. I'll post pictures soon, cant wait to show them off. Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - it'll be great to see the pics when you are ready....aren't you amazing with your new phone!

Emma, so sorry about the dog. It must be so hard for you. Did you get your shopping done? We spent most of today in H finishing the Christmas shopping - well, between cups of coffee! Only started yesterday, but everything is now wrapped and labelled. Only a week to go, and then off to the sunshine!

Annie - hope you had a great time last night.

Hi Claire, Deedee

Love
Polly
x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Donna - Great to have you back. Can't wait to see pics of the boys! It sounds like you're all doing brilliantly.

Emma - How did you get on with the GP? Lady H weighs a healthy ( ) 18lbs 2ozs! 

Polly - Where are you heading for your hols?

Well, D.Dancing was o.k. I wasn't wowed, but it nor was it dire. It was just nice to have a day in London with the girls.

Yesterday was a nice day. I spent the day with 3 of my oldest friends. We did lunch, took the babies for a nice walk and sat around chatting and playing (with the babies  )

Got a quiet one today. DH is working, so I'm taking the Lady to see all the grannies and grandads. 

Oooh, told a fib. I'm off to see my Goddaughter in her gymnastics display tonight. Can't wait - I get v.proud of her! 

What's everyone else up to for Crimbo? I'm hosting lunch for 12 and evening for anywhere up to 25   I must be mad!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi, i posted this morning but it doesn't seem to be here. Polly where you off to on your hol's? Annie 12 for xmas plus more in evening i dont envy you. We're going to my mum's it will be crazy there as house is small so 8 adults and 3 children will be a squeeze! Mum had fire in bedroom yesterday left candle burning its destroyed bedroom and upstairs is smoke damaged no one hurt though.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Polly - I was in H yesterday too, but only Waitrose, which was mad enough. The car park was full of people driving into each other. Can't imagine how horrific next Sat will be. Where are you off to?

Annie - you must be mad! Dh, W and I are having Christmas at home then we've got family (5 adults 3 children) on Boxing Day. Lady H is a good weight isn't she? W is bloomin' huge - 21lb - but I think boys are a little bigger (and dh is big). GP reckons he has got reflux, but that his pooh is nothing to worry about. He's got to take Gaviscon for a while to see if it helps matters.

Donna - can't wait to see pics of the boys. I love your ticker too - I wonder if you'll get even further than Deedee. 

Deedee, Claire - hello!

I'm going to have to take the dog in tomorrow. He attacked my other one this morning.   Other one is OK, thank goodness.

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi phone wont let me write much so posts are always brief. Tried changing ticker on my phone but i dont get all the things i need on all sites on my phone so will have to wait till i get broadband back! I'll try and post a picture of myself the day i had boy's i'm huge and look really fed up! Hope your all having a nice day, emma sorry about dog x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi phone wont let me write much so posts are always brief. Tried changing ticker on my phone but i dont get all the things i need on all sites on my phone so will have to wait till i get broadband back! I'll try and post a picture of myself the day i had boy's i'm huge and look really fed up! Hope your all having a nice day, emma sorry about dog x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Somebody save me. I am fastly approaching the end of my rope  

Something is bugging Lady H and naturally I haven't got a flipping clue what! Could well be teeth or could just be that she's a minx! I've been at the office this morning and she was an angel. She laughed, she smiled, she played. I've got her home and she hasn't stopped whinging and crying.

She won't eat much and she's refusing her milk. That is starting to worry me.

Grrrr - sorry guys.

Emma- Sorry about doggie.

Donna - Roll on broadband! 

Sorry to be brief. Not even allowed to type around here today


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - could she be over-tired? Perhaps this morning was just so exciting for her and its worn her out for the day? Just a thought...
BTW, I've got addicted to deal or no deal now.  

Hope everyone else is OK.

Well, I've done what I had to do with dog 1. I feel very  , but I think I'm all out of tears now. Worst of all was seeing dh get so upset yesterday. I'm going to allow myself a day or so to be glum, but then we have to put it behind us and enjoy W's first Christmas.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone, emma sorry again about dog, for what its worth i think you've done the right thing hope you and dh are alright. Annie how's hannah now? Had to change callum on to hungrier baby milk as he was feeding every 2-3hours and taking 4oz each time! Changing milk hasn't made much difference i'm worried he is going to get fat! Ryan is feeding every 3-4 hours taking 3-4oz which is fine. Donna x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Emma, so sorry about the dog. How are you getting on with the curtains?

Donna, you sound SO in control there! And with two as well!

Annie, did H settle?

Claire, Deedee, Hi!

Hmmm, I keep thinking:  is this Christmas the last one with just the two of us, or will it be just the same next year - and then, of course, every year after that......? So much for trying to forget about it!!!

Love
P   lly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Grr, just lost my message, will retype.

Emma, sorry to hear about the dog. x

Annie, how is Lady H today?

Polly, sending  for next Christmas!

Hi Deedee.

Donna, great to hear from you. The boys sound like they're doing really well!

Had a few days off work to decorate. Done second bedroom but it's a bit toooo yellow for my liking. DF loves it but I'm not convinced, although I'm fairly sure if I say I want to paint it another colour the answer will be a resounding NO given it took two days to do!

Looking forward to Christmas but dreading the future MIL. DF gave her our Christmas card at the weekend and because it didn't say "Mum" (I felt awkward about that) and it wasn't 'big enough' she gave him it back and asked for another one!! She also refused to pass on the ones to his uncle and cousin because they weren't big enough apparently (although similar size as the one they got us...) and had a right go at DF. I'm so fed up of her. Anyway, her birthday card for Weds is also in the bin as it doesn't say "Mum" and DF's buying new cards. I am soooooo fed up of her silly ways but there's a definite issue there and they've only just started speaking again after a week of silence because she didn't like the present DF bought for his cousin's birthday as one of the presents was a box set of Adidas and she thinks he'd prefer Hugo Boss... is it us or is this woman insane? She's coming round for her birthday on Weds and I am *dreading* it.

X


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All

Lady H still miserable and still on hunger strike. So fed up with I can't be arsed to even talk about it. She'll snap out of it  

Claire - Dear Lord! Please tell me you are joking?!?! I can't believe your MIL gave her xmas card back because of it's size! Does DF get bullied by his Mum? I bet it's tempting to tell her what she can do with her card, but knowing you for being the nice person that you are, I bet you just bite your lip for the sake of peace!
I'd give her the b.day cards you originally bought and if she has a head fit, lay on the guilt trip - that it's not the words, but the sentiment and all that blah, blah. Lay it on thick Claire! 
MIL can be right witches some times  

Emma- I'm so sorry about doggie. Hopefully a smiley Will on his 1st Xmas will help you through these early days.

Donna - You are so on top of everything it thoroughly shames me   Well Done you!

Polly - Did you watch A Child Against All Odds last night? I found it really inspiring. There was a couple who did IVF 9 times and ended up preggers with twins. I was in floods. Just as they were wanting to throw the towel in. I also have a friend who wanted to give up after 5 times, but she was persuaded to give it just one more go and she also ended up pg with twins.
I truly believe Polly that this is your last Xmas as a twosome. You just have to keep believing and keep fighting. Don't let this beat you - EVER! You can and will have a BFP. It's going to be really tough physically and emotionally but it will be soooo worth it.
Plus you have us in your corner the whole way, willing you on when you want to give up and when it all seems too much  
This year is for you Polly. Come on 2007! A set of triplets on the vag team would be perfect  

Deedee - Hope all is well with you x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - I too truly believe that this will be your last Christmas as a twosome. Annie has said exactly what I want to say, but so much better than I wuld put it. Sending you a big cyber Do you have a date yet for things?
Curtains are coming on fine - one down, 2.5 to go! I'm rather proud of them actually. I (foolishly) ignored your advice and am making tab top ones, because I like the look of them, and they are a lot of extra work aren't they. I'm hoping to get one pair done by Christmas, but there's not much point hanging them until I've done both (they're going in the same room). We will have to endure MIL's yucky old ones for a while longer.

Claire - I can't belive your MIL.   What is the underlying issue that is really bothering her? You'll either have to bite your tongue or make a joke of it. telling her exactly how ridiculous she's being is a recipe for disaster.

Annie - hope Lady H is back to her old self soon. 

Donna - you sound so on top of things it put me to shame. 

Got to go.  M&T Christmas party. Back later,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Emma, I was only thinking when I was driving into work how impressed I am that you're making your own curtains!  (tab top or any other sort)  I shamefully was thumbing through the Laura Ashley catalogue last night looking for ours...  !

Annie, sorry to hear Lady H is still not playing ball.  I expect she'll get bored of it soon...  

Yes MIL does seem to have an underlying problem.  She told me the other day that she'd had to send some meat back to her Devon supplier because 'her son had moved out of home'.  Well, he moved out 8 years ago actually  but she obviously has some issue surrounding us.  Anyway after the card incident I rang her up nice as pie and invited her round for coffee the next morning and to see what we'd done to the house over the weekend - she sounded totally awkward, said she was busy and couldn't get off the phone fast enough.  I shouldn't laugh but she led me to it.  I wonder if she minds that he doesn't eat there so much now, but she never invites me and does she really think he's going to go there for his dinner and I'm going to cook and eat alone?   Now I'm stuck cooking for her on Weds and it's going to be a horrible evening I can just tell.   Oh and Annie, yes she does bully DF, well I don't know if bully is the right word but if he doesn't do what she says then she screeches at him and makes his life really unpleasant.  My parents are great and accommodate our wishes in everything (and always invite DF to dinner!) and I can't understand why she has to be such an old bag!  Ok, moan over!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - LOL at your MIL.  Is df an only child or her youngest? Perhaps she's finding it hard to let go (although after 8 years she ought to be over it).
Weds might not be too bad. I think when you really worry about something it often turns out not to be quite so awful as you imagine. Have plenty of alcohol on hand to ease the evening along.

Forgot to say earlier, I'd live with the spare room colour for a while, and then if it still doesn't seem right change it. Yellows can look very different in different lights, can't they.

Curtains really aren't that tricky, just time-consuming. At least they are for a first timer like me; bet Polly could run some up quick as a flash.  I've been making it up as I go along, basing the structure on existing curtains we have in the house. I love some of the Laura Ashley ones, but they are so expensive, and we needed 2 pairs of matching extra wide and extra long ones. Their sales can be very good though and I've a feeling they've started already.

Got to go and find a plumber now. I've got a tap that has stopped working. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello, claire i had to laugh at mil! I couldn't bear her! Its kind of you all to to say i well i'm doing, doesn't feel like it today. I'm so tired and callum is in a really bad mood wont settle i dont know whats wrong. Think it seems worse cause i'm tired. He's sleeping now. Emma how is will's reflux now? Was he sick after feeds? Still need to wrap presents!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly, we've all had those feelings every xmas or birthday will this be the last without children. But this year will be the last that its just you and dh you have to belive that! We are with you every step of the way and will be here to celebrate your bfp with maybe another set of twins. Enjoy this xmas as next year your hopefully have your hands full. X x donna x x ps. Still no broadband! Grrrr


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OH Wow! I'd forgotten how bloody fantastic you lot really are! I'm welling up here at work at your comments   . I know that I am not asking for support much these days, as there isn't much to say really, and I find it easier not to in many ways. But you have reminded me IN SPADES that you are all still rooting for us!  

Twins! Triplets!!! Twins would be such a bonus, I don't think triplets are a possibility....but on that note, the UK clinic I was with was adamant that a selective abortion would be necessary if I were to be pg with twins, but the Spanish clinic were adamant that it wouldn't even be a consideration. There are no straight answers in this game (except "they" would have to tie me down or have a really compelling argument for me to have a selective -NO WAY!)

Yes, we have watched Child Against All Odds - we have one episode in the middle we haven't seen yet, but it is taped. We needed to tape them, as I was worried about coping with watching. I was glad that we taped the first, as it included a family with 4 sons who wanted to chose a girl, so we fforwarded through them.  But most of them were good, although heart-rending. The sight of people's faces as they got a BFP or BFN.... DH and I have cried through most of them, holding hands and saying: we did that, we thought that, we said that, we heard that.......It seems so unfair that people (us included) end up knowing so much about a process that most people haven't a clue about - just do it. 

I think I have said before about my mum appearing unconcerned, and I was talking to her about what we were watching on tv these days, and after Lost and Torchwood, thought I would just mention CAAO, she does know that we have had treatments. And she said, oh, we've just been watching a programme about brain surgery. UH?! I'm a big girl, and I know that maybe she is hiding her own hurt, but I would like to know that "my children" are just as important to her as my sister's or brother's, even if they aren't here (am I going bonkers, do you understand what I mean?).

Anyway, at least I don't have Claire's MIL - DEAL WITH HER! It sounds like she could accept DF leaving home, but not leaving her emotionally, which he is now he has you. Ask her if she wants her little boy to be happy....? I agree with the others, can't you be hurt at the rejection of the card - after all, you were really thoughtful and careful to chose one that was tasteful and reflected your warm feelings about her, and found just the one, much nicer than those big ones that are all front and no meaning......cos you did, didn't you? And then she threw it back in your face. You should be the one having the strop. you know that it is all about that, don't you? Who has the right to have the strop - and once the right is yours, you never have to use it....

Emma - well done on the curtains!

Annie - I'm sure that H won't starve herself, so just keep an eye on her. But it must be worrying.

Donna - you are doing great!

Deedee -Hi!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Donna, hope you get your broadband sorted soon!  I can't imagine surfing the internet on a mobile phone screen, way too small!

Polly, I know with my mum that she avoids painful subjects so as not to upset me and often glosses over a subject that she thinks might bring pain even if I raise it.  I wonder if your mum is doing the same?

Yes I know you're right re MIL and I have the right to be hurt, I just don't want to cause any upset and create a rift (I know, she's doing that on her own...).  She is very unreasonable and DF seems totally deflated and stressed about it and I don't want to add to his woes by forming The Resistance.  Or perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat!

Emma, DF is an only child, yes.  

I don't get why she can't see that she's gaining a daughter rather than losing a son though (and naturally I am always nice to her, polite, and take gifts when I visit ), as my parents have taken the view that they now have two sons and one daughter rather than losing something... and if her behaviour continues my red hair will come into force and I'll snap and then she will have lost as I'm 110% sure that DF would choose me .

Sorry to harp on about it!  At least I've made some of you laugh...!

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

It's quiet today  where are you all? 

Exciting news, we have a provisional wedding date and it's 3rd May 2007!  Yes just over 4 months away.   The date is provisionally booked with the venue and the registrar (I can pm which venue for those who are interested) but need to get notice of marriage done - earliest date we could have is mid Jan.

So, oh my god.  Not much time to panic... I mean, plan.  Annie, I've registered myself with confetti.co.uk!

Other news - DF applied for the job he had a trial in and then they 'restructured' but the job was rereleased, but found out today he didn't get it.  I wasn't surprised but he's really down.  The reasons were he's too quiet and his workload is too high (eh?! to the last one as it's the structure of the team that's to blame there, so it's just an excuse).  So now naturally he feels that because I earn more and he didn't get this promotion he is an inferior person or some such nonsense.  In reality I'm grossly overpaid and his manager is recruiting people like he is which is the opposite of DF.  He still has the job he was in, but the job hunt commences...  Annie, how is your DH getting on with the job search?

MIL round tonight for her birthday dinner.  I REALLY hope she doesn't mention christmas cards... 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

I've been on a mad cleaning and tidying frenzy this morning, trying to get straight for Christmas. I've done loads, but still have so much to do.
For some stupid reason I decided to rearrange all the furniture, which I now regret but can't face moving it all again.
I still don't feel like putting up the tree, so it can sit in the garage for a day or two longer.

Claire - sorry about df not getting the job. Does he have much time off over Christmas? Perhaps a break will make things feel better. I'm sure you'll be able to reassure him that his worth as a person is in no way related to his income. By the sounds of it he is a far nicer person than his boss and the type of person he wants to recruit.
Fabulous news about the wedding date. I'd love to see the venue. So exciting!
Hope tonight with MIL isn't too awful. Can't wait to hear all about it tomorrow.

Hope everyone ekse is OK.

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

sorry havent posted in a while. Things have been getting on top of me recently so havent been feeling the best . Ill be back with you all soon.

luv dd x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Deedee, it's lovely to hear from you.  I hope you're feeling better soon my lovely. 

Emma, still no tree  !  But it's practically Christmas!!!!!!!!  

Anyway on email with DF trying to reassure him at mo so might be back later.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - hope you're getting somewhere with df. A knock back is always horrible, even if it is expected.

Deedee - sending you a big, big cyber  It is so tough at first isn't it, and I bet the added stress of Christmas makes it so much worse. Would talking it through with us lot help? We're all here for you. 

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Sorry, I've been out all day with my Mother of all people   Been doing some more shopping! Seriously my debit card is having a nervous breakdown!

Anyhhoo - onto much more pressing things.

Deedee - My poor lovely Deedee. Things absolutely do get on top of you and don't you think for one second that you're the only one. I had many says and evenings in floods, to the point that I caught my Mum and MIL in the kitchen twittering one day about "baby blues" & "post natal"
It is just such an almighty change to your world and it takes time to get back on your feet and find that new way of life that doesn't leave you feeling completely cream crackered.
You'll get there Deedee. Don't be so hard on yourself. It really is very early days  

Claire - Yeeeehaaaa!!!! I best crack on and find a hat   Only kidding. That is just so exciting! I would recommend scouring for a honeymoon in January. A friend of mine works at a Travel Agency and says thats when to bag a bargain. 
You've really got alot to be getting on with! So much to organise - cake, invitations, gift list, wedding dress, bridesmaids, DF's outfit, wedding party gifts, flowers, disco (if you have one) and that's just off the top of my head. Plenty more to think about.
Oooh - by the way. I have been on many, many hen weekends, so if you need any ideas - then I am your girls once again. 
Oooh ooooh - and I make a good bridesmaid too  
Things have come to a bit of standstill on the job front with DH. The transition at work seems to have gone smoothly, so no real sense of urgency. I guess Xmas has led us to put things on the shelf for a while. I'll be searching around again in the New Year.
Best of Luck tonight x

Polly - We are pretty good aren't we! Well, you've been here for all of us. Always with the right words and sound advice. Absolutely we're rooting for you x

Emma - I'm planning a cleaning frenzy on Sunday. DH has promised to take Hannah out for a few hours so I can get on with it in peace. It'll be just like the old days. I'll put on my fluffy trimmed rubber gloves and a bit of Abba on the CD player and of I go. LOVE IT!

Donna - Can't wait for the broadband. I want to know all about the birth of the boys and see a piccie of them!

Hannah update - still a bit grizzly, but she turned it on at lunch with the ladies today so all is forgiven. Plus she slept 7-7 last night  - wooo!! small pleasures these days


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Just a quickie then I have to go and cook. I'm home alone this evening (what's new) as dh is at his 2nd meal out of the day. Carbonara, and lots of wine and curtain-making are on my agenda this evening.

Annie - well done to Lady H for sleeping so well.   I knew she'd get there sooner or later. Glad you had a nice day with your mum.

My house is looker ***** and span for the first time since we moved here.  I just have to keep on top of it every day now until and though the festive season. I couldn't face wasting Christmas Eve itself doing major cleaning, but I can cope with a little light dusting here and there.

Back anon,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello, claire a wedding date is fantastic 4 months is plenty of time, i planned my wedding in 7 wks! Wouldn't advice that though. Are you having a church wedding? Deedee hope your ok? It can be hard cant it. I find the nights the worst. Annie 7-7 what bliss i cant wait for that. Emma, i'm trying to get house straight to not that we are here for xmas but i'm not getting very far! Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

The not cleaning until Xmas Eve is starting to get to me! I'm twitching to get the hoover out at least, but I know it's just not worth it! DH will have the place trashed in a matter of minutes. Only thing keeping me going is the thought of a few hours peace and an opportunity to do a really good clean on Sunday morning.

My new dining table is due to arrive tomorrow! V.excited! Then I can get the table laid and the conservatory alll pretty for the big day

I AM SO EXCITED!!!! I LOVE CHRISTMAS!

Hannah has 5 parcels under the tree already, and that's just from a couple of our friends. Me thinks she is going to be very spoilt!

Well, we have jabs this morning which I'm a bit anxious about. Hannah was really poorly after the last one. Can't be doing with that again over Christmas.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all!

Annie - hope Lady H's jabs go OK. Even if they do upset her (and I hope they don't) I'm sure she'll be fine within 48 hours, ready for Christmas. 
My dh would trash the house too, given the chance, but he is working or out pretty much from now until Monday, so the house is safe. 

Donna - the nights are miserable, aren't they, but it will get better, I promise. As they get bigger they can sleep for longer at a stretch. Sorry, you already know all that don't you.  Anyway, you've got the perfect excuse for not cleaning and tidying - you have only just had two babies! It gets a bit harder to use that excuse 8 months down the line......

Claire - how was last night?

Polly - when are you off (and where, or is that a secret)?

Deedee - thinking of you...

I've got a busy domestic goddess type of day planned. It is far too foggy to go anywhere, so I'm going to stay at home and put up the tree, make a casserole, and tackle the ironing mountain. Got a plumber coming round too, hopefully.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

ooooo Emma - what kind of plumber? The hunky Diet Coke kind, or the little tubby bald kind?    

I hope it's the former, as your DH seems to be leaving you alone Far Too Much this week! 

Annie, hope H is ok with her jabs

Claire - how was MIL? PM me with the wedding venue!

Deedee, keep posting here, the others know what it is like and we will all give you support...

Donna - your priority is the babies, not a tidy house!

We are off on Christmas Day, and I think it will be warm - but it is a nice place even if the weather isn't great. I'll pm where...

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oooh Polly - your trip sounds ever so mysterious and exciting. I hope it is the hunky sort of plumber. He's due anytime now. I don't really care as long as he sorts out my pipes. 

Back later, Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Emma, I am sooo relieved that you are finally putting up your Christmas tree, it's been bothering me immensely!   Like Annie, I LOVE Christmas, it's soooo exciting!  We're hosting a 'do' on Saturday night and the only thing that's stopped me decorating the dining room for the 'event' to date is that the cat would ruin it all while we were out during the day.  CAN'T WAIT!

Annie, hope H is ok after her jabs today.  Plenty of time before Christmas for any upset to wear off in time for The Big Day.

Well MIL came round (late) and practically orgasmed at the sight of the very large card DF grudgingly bought for her (that was quite amusing actually ) and her eyes were like two new pennies when she saw the value of the gift vouchers to go with her present.  Honestly, I've never known someone treasure material over sentiment like this before.  DF and FIL sat in the corner watching football so I got her drunk and she left all giggly after a few hours. 

Polly, interested to hear where you're off to!

Donna, Polly's right, stuff the state of the house and enjoy the twins!

Hi Deedee, hope you're back on soon.

Found a good photographer, recommended to us by family friends and his web site shots are my cup of tea.  Didn't like the venue recommended one, much too arty farty and expensive for me.  Anyway he's coming round to show us some more of his photos soon so we can decide.  

Been looking at dress designers.  I want to go more BHS than Vera Wang but I don't want just a bodice as I'm not big chested and more than a little bit pale... unfortunately most of the designs I've seen are bodice things.  Never mind, I'm optimistic and off to BHS, John Lewis and Debenhams in the New Year.  Has anyone got a Next directory?  I used to have one and there was a bridal section but on their web site there's nothing ivory/white/pink and bride-like so perhaps they've stopped that?

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire -   at your MIL. What is she like!
I don't have a Next directory, I'm afraid. There are a couple of lovely wedding dress shops in Hitchin, I've noticed. One had a dress in the window recently that was so lovely it made me want to get married again. 

The tree is in the building now, but as yet is unadorned. I can't find the right thing to rest it on. It doesn't look quite right standing on the floor, but I haven't yet found the perfect table or box to rest in on. May have to use my recycling box upturned with some fabric over the top.  

I feel terrible right now. My plumber came (Polly - he fell somewhere between the two kinds). he ws a lovely chap, brought his little boy with him, and charged me a lot less than I expected. When he'd finished the job he went out to his car and some thugs had smashed the window and stolen his sat-nav. I feel awful that we didn't hear or see anything, and rather shocked. No one walks by my house. poor man - what he charged me was a fraqction of what the repair will cost him.

Right, ironing next...

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi, posted earlier but phone bat died! Annie how is hannah after her jab's? Think i'm going to have to take callum to gp, think he may have a touch of reflux. Not bothering with tree or decorations this year probably why i dont feel christmassy. House is looking a lot better now though. Polly i've pm'd you have a fantastic holiday. Waiting for my friend to arrive haven't seen her for a year!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys!

You won't believe the day I've had. Can any of you remember me mentioning last year, one of my oldest friends cutting me off when she found out I was pg? Well after 18 months of trying she told me today that she's finally pg. I feel really happy for her, as I wouldn't wish infertility problems on anybody. But I can't help remember how she never asked about Lady H or me throughout my pregnancy. Today, it was all forgotten. She was cooing over Hannah and we spent the whole morning together - like the good old days.

I'm really quick to forgive and I never hold grudges, but I'm finding this one a bit tough.

Am I a big fat meanie?

Hannah did fine at her jabs today. Cried at first, but was laughing within seconds. So far good with her mood. We shall see what the next few days bring. Thanks everyone for wishing her well - very much appreciated  

Donna - Have you decided to take Callum. I'd never heard of reflux before having Hannah. Now, nearly every baby I meet seems to suffer from it. Sounds like Gaviscon can work wonders for it though!

Claire - Go into some local bridal shops in January. You can pick up some absolute bargains! My friend paid around £200 for her dress if I remember rightly and it was worth over £800 to start with   Or do what I did and spend a crazy fortune on one, as heck - it's your wedding day   Actually, don't listen to me on wedding budget. This is the girl who spent £1k on flowers    

Emma -  That poor chappie. Don't feel bad though, it could happen to anyone. It leaves a really horrible feeling though, i know.
Have fun decorating your tree! Hope Will appreciates your efforts!

Off to go and grumble some more about the pregnant friend. Grrrr - some people!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - 1K on flowers    Are you related to Elton John?
I can understand why you'd feel a bit odd about the friend. Although it doesn't excuse her behaviour, perhaps the pain of other people getting pg was just too much for her to cope with. I hope you can both put it behind you (did she even mention or try to explain why she cut you off?), but if she ever acted in that way again in the future I think I'd give up on her.

The tree is up.  My goodness, I did get carried away. What I thought was a small tree turns out to be _enormous._ The height isn't too bad, although its not far off the ceiling, but I think its as wide as it is high. What was I thinking.  It looks quite tasteful though because my masses of baubles, usually crammed onto a tiny tree, are spaced quite far apart. Will seems quite indifferent to it, but my lovely doggy loves it (kept scampering off with the decorations ). I'm starting to feel a little Christmassy now.....

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Elton John - I wish! More like the Royle Family, and I ain't kidding   No, friend did not explain herself, she's not that type. She'll just pretend that it never happened. I'll def put it behind me. Life is way too short.
Well done on the tree   I've been singing carols to Hannah all day. Not that she's been that impressed, but I am counting down the hours. Hoping that my dining table arrives tomorrow so that I can decorate it and set everyones place. I've got lovely mini gold bauble name places. So excited!

Hannah is absolutely pooped this evening .She was in the bath at 6.15 and in bed half an hour ago. I took her to see Father Christmas today with her little boyfriend (best friends chappie) They looked so cute perched on his knee. I'll pm you a piccie when my friend sends them through. Can't wait til she can actually tell him what she would like for Xmas!

Rightio - I is off for Fish N Chips...hmmmm. Not eaten all day! 

Jingle Bells!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire - the venue looks great! Thanks for pm-ing it.

Annie, you might have a heart attack, but we are not having a tree at all, and if we did, it wouldn't go up until Sunday....I realised that we have to always go away for Christmas, as I have rearranged the furniture since we last had a tree, and there is now no room for one! 1K for flowers? I don't think we spent £1k on our wedding (ok, we spent £2k I think). I think you have to just welcome your friend back and forget how she was (unless as Emma says, she does something similar). While I think however hard it is, she should have at least acknowledged your pg and H's arrival, she didn't and I'm sure it was more out of self-preservation than any malice towards you. She probably feels really relieved that she can

Emma, how awful for your poor plumber. Did your neighbours see anything helpful?

Donna, thanks for your message - did you have a good time with your friend?

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - no, my neighbours didn't see anything. I think everyone nearby (and there aren't many of them) was out. There were no cars around at all (apart from mine, which they didn't touch thank goodness, but I don't have sat-nav just an old fashioned map) at the time.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - Your holiday location sounds fabulous! Have a lovely time. I guess it's not worth having a tree if you're going away, so I'll let it go  

DH finishes work today and doesn't go back until Wednesday   and my Brother is coming home tonight (trains permitting!) This will be only the second time he has seen Hannah. She was only 10 weeks when he first saw her. He's in for a shock! 

Busy, busy from here on in. Lots of parcel delivery tomorrow and then cleaning on Sunday, hopefully followed by a swifty in town whilst Hannah spends some quality time with her Nanna! 

Have a good day x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - in case I don't catch you again, I hope you have a lovely holiday. Hope your flight won't be cancelled or delayed to much. 

Claire - hope you have a lovely Christmas too. I'm assuming you're offline for a while too. 

Annie, Deedee, Donna - obviously I wish you all a lovely Christmas too, but you might all be around for a day or two longer. 

Not sure what to do today. I ought to drive over to SILs with a few presents that I forgot last time, but I don't really fancy heading out in the fog. I'm also trying to decide whether or not to do the big food shop today or Sunday.  Today gets it out of the way, but could be horribly busy. Also dh is the main cook here and we haven't seen each other all week to decide what we might want to eat. Tomorrow we're off to Chester for the day to introduce W to his great grandmother and 2 great uncles that he's never met.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

Emma, you're right, I probably won't be around too much. Haven't got round to getting broadband sorted at home yet with so much going on. I'll try to log on though! Hope Will enjoys his Christmas and likes the presents as much as the wrapping paper!!

Polly, lovely destination! I know people who've been and say it's beautiful. Hope you have a lovely time!

Annie, happy cleaning! I've got to do that this weekend too, house needs to be ***** and span for our 'do'! I bet Lady H will love her first Christmas!

Donna, Deedee, hope your new arrivals enjoy their first Christmas!

Not got too much planned apart from the day itself. The photographer's coming tomorrow to show more sample photos, but otherwise I intend to put my feet up and watch tv as much as poss!

So cheerio, have a Merry Christmas and incase I don't get back on here, Happy New Year! I'll definitely be logging on on 2nd Jan.

       

x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE BEST BUNCH OF GIRLS!!!    

Love and Best wishes to you and your families

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaah, Polly. That's lovely.  Merry Christmas buddy


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi, i'm sure i'll be back on before monday but hope you all have a wonderfull christmas! X x x callum still isn't right and doc was no help! He is so unsettled its horrible not being able to help him. Scar is hurting today and have really bad back ache so dosed up with pain killers today! Hope everyone is well, happy cleaning to all! Polly holiday sounds great have a fab time when are you back?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi, i'm sure i'll be back on before monday but hope you all have a wonderfull christmas! X x x callum still isn't right and doc was no help! He is so unsettled its horrible not being able to help him. Scar is hurting today and have really bad back ache so dosed up with pain killers today! Hope everyone is well, happy cleaning to all! Polly holiday sounds great have a fab time when are you back?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just want to wish all of our special ladies, a very happy Christmas and that 2007 is best year yet x

Lots of love Candy x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just popping on to wish you all a very happy Christmas!
        

much love,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just logged on to wish you all a Merry Crimbo.

Speak to you all soon. Have a good one x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hope you have all had a lovely Christmas. 

We had a quiet day at home yesterday, just the 3 of us, and had our meal in the evening - beef rather than turkey though, and absolutely delicious.  We had MIL, SIL and nieces and nephew over for the day today. I'm hoping to enjoy a quiet evening with dh this evening before the next batch of relatives arrive tomorrow - parents and brother staying for 3 days.  

Santa got me almost everything I'd asked for. I'd given dh very clear instructions (Amazon wishlist ) to avoid the errors of last Christmas and birthday (clothes that didn't fit or were just not 'me'). This time it was DVDs and books. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!!!

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas. My lunch for 13 went really well. It was a long old day and I was utterly shattered when I got to bed at midnight. However, it was all worth it. Spoilt does not even begin to cover Hannah's christmas. We were unwrapping her gifts pretty much all day. She got masses of stuff and even duplicated on a few things. She seemed to enjoy her day though and certainly likes having new toys to play with. 

Just taken a look at my bank account after the hit it took for xmas and nearly vomited! I seriously need to get back to work now. 

Emma - Good luck with the family!

Speak to you all soon x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

 I have broadband back!!!!!!!!!!!!1 yeah!!! I will try and email you all some pictures now, well when I get a chance.

Hope you all had a lovely christmas, bet polly is having fun sunning herself. was claire spending time with MIL 

Annie sounds like Hannah enjoyed herself. 
How was Will's first christmas Emma? Deedee How are you? hope you had a nice first christmas as a family.

we had  a lovely christmas just couldn't believe the boy's were here!

Had them weighed yesterday and Callum is now 8lb 11 and Ryan is 6lb 8. Both feeding well Calum is taking 6-7oz of hungrier baby milk about every 5hours sometimes longer and sometimes shorter. Ryan is having 5oz of is special milk (nutirprem) about every 5hours.

I will post phtos when I get a chance, need to put them on the computer first!

right after not being used for months computer needs a dust 

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie, Emma and Polly I have emailed you soem photos, it should eb 8 but think it might have only sent 1 

Let me know if it works, new to all this!

Deedee and Claire I don't have you email address pm it to me if you would like some photo's

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Right here it goes then:

My Birh Story

_Monday 13th November_

I went to hospital in the evening as I had been asked to do as my induction had been booked for that night. I sat in the waiting room for a few hours with DH an my mum as the labour ward was very busy. I eventually got taken to my room at around 10pm I was very tired by now and my nerves were getting the better of me.
A doctor came in and saw me and said that they didn't have any cots in SCUBU so they didn't want to risk inducing me, he didn't think we would need them as scans were indicating good weights but he wanted them there just incase (and thank god he did) He assured me that there were cots avaliable the next day so induction would start in the morning. I was quite releived as all the waiting had made my nerves get the better of me so I was glad I would be starting a fresh in the morning.

_Tuesday 14th November_

Dh arrived at the hospital at around 6am as we were told that is when I would be put on the monitor before having the first lot of gel to induce my labour, I didn't go on the machine till alot later because the ward was always very busy and as I wasn't in labour I wasn't priority which is fair enough I guess plus because I was having twins I needed to have a special monitor to dectect both heart beats and they only had 1 machine that could do twins.
When I was finally put on the monitor it showed I was having strong regular contractions - I couldn't feel them though! they couldn't induce me as it appeared I was going into labour naturally! I was so happy about this as I had been very worried about having internals and gel inserted!
I was told however that they still didn't have any cots which was a worry but we all still thought that I wouldn't need them anyway and no point worrying about it as I was in labour and it couldn't be stopped.
I stared to feel some contractions and walked about to try and get things moving, the contractions stopped that evening though 

_Wednesday 15th November_

I was put on the monitor in the morning which showed I wasn't in labour anymore. Scubu had cots and they had been reserved for me so it was all systems go with induction. The midwife said she needed a doc to prescribe the gel, well doctors on the ward are like gold dust so I went to have a shower and I was feeling quite relaxed. I had text DH and he was on his way. I came out of the shower and there was the midwife, a doc and SOME students waiting around my bed. I was about to be induced and DH wasn't evern there!

The doc did an internal which felt like her hand was going to come out of my mouth! I was trying to stay relaxed with little groans of discomfort here and there when I really wanted to scream at the top of my voice and tell her to PI$$ OFF! The gel was inserted (2mg) and apparently my cervix is high and very far back! I was just gald it was over and foolishly thought I wouldn't have to go through that again!
I was back on the monitor to check the babies were ok and not in any distress, which they weren't.
The gel didn't do anything at first except make me poo loads 
But then out of the blue the contractions started, I was excited and scared and in quite alot of pain! The midwife got me up and walking about, around the ward, up and down flights of stairs. Walking about made the contractions more painfull and I really thought things were getting moving only to be told in the evening that after a day of pain I wasn't even in actual labout yet - WHAT!
I had another interbal and my cervix was still hard! the contractions were doing nothing! So it was decided that they would leave me to continue over night then put me on a drip in the morning to speed things up if I still wasn't progressing.
DH went home as he wasn't allowed to stay 
I woke up in the ealry hours of teh morning amazed that I had been able to sleep through the pain to realise I wasn't in any pain the contrations had stopped  

_Thursday 16th November_

Another internal greated me in the norning, cervix still hard and long! I was getting very tired and the internals were getting more and more painful!
I was on the monitor again which showed babies were fine and very happy and labout had indeed stopped AGAIN! so more gel was inserted (1mg), again it made me go to the toilet loads and I had to be on the monitor, I was getting fed up with the monitor! they staff were brillient and I am sure I was getting ratty with them by now! After the intnernals and gel insertion I stared to bleed when I wiped the widwife said that this was a good sign and probably a show! I didn't think it was I thought it more likely because of all the internals as I usually bled a little after IUI but I wasn't going to argue with her.
After the gel had been inserted I started getting period pains so thought here we go again! but they didn't get any stronger! After another internal I was told my cervix was getting softer - I think she just said that to make me feel better though!
Later that evening a doctor came in to see how I was doing and looked worried that I ws in labour, She the anounced that they had no cots in Scbu! I had had enough by now and told her I was going home and got out of bed   she tld me to calm down and I couldn't go anywhere as I was in labour, Well I said not much point staying here you have given away my cots! She assured me she would sort it out and went off to make a phone call! I got into bed nearly in tears, I was tired and in discomfort and now feard that when my babies were born they would have to be taken to another hospital! (this happend to someone when I was in for my BP and the baby was taken to HARLOW!)
The doctor came back and apologised and said my cots were still there ans that it was a misunderstanding on her part. So it was all go again and more gel was inserted! (1mg) OUCH!
Afew hours later the night staff came on the doc came to see me to see how my contractions were progressing I thought they had stopeed as I wasn't feeling anything anymore but the monitor showed I was still having them. I had had 4mg of gel by now and could have 1 more. I had the choice of another round of gel or be booked in for a C-section friday morning if nothing happened over night!
I couldn't face abother internal and was so tired I didn't think i could cope with labour, so was booked in for a section friday morning.
I was NILL by mouth from midnight!

_Friday 17th November BDAY_

Dh arrived in the moring and we were both very excited we new today was the day we would meet our children.
I was given some antibactirial shower gel that I had to use and a gown to put on, DH was given scrubs. 
The anethsistist (sp) came in to run through things. Any Liver problems? she asks, um yes in pregnancy! Any blodd pressure problems? eerrr yes in pregnancy! they were both part of the reason I was being induced! I needed to have bloods taken before I could go to theatre then! bit annoying as they should have known this before so I now had to wait for the bloods to come back. I was finally taken to theatre at 2pm after 14 hours of NIL by mouth - I was dying!
I was put on a drip and given local anastectic into my back followed by a spinal block ( like an epidural but only lasts a few hours) I layed back on the table and tried to relax while everything was being prepared around me. A midwife then popped up and asked if I wanted removable or disolvable stiches - How do I know! I went for disolvable ones 
The section got under way and I didn't feel a thing not even any pulling or tugging.
Callum arrived at 2.20pm and was screaming. I felt so happy I just cried.
Ryan arrived at 2.21pm and I had to ask if he was crying as I could here him over Callum 
Callum then decided he would stop breathing! he had fluied on his lungs which is quite common for babies delivered by C- secion. He was taken to SCBU I hadn't even seen him 
Ryan was brought to me breifly and I kissed him before he was taken to SCBU.
I was taken up to the ward and DH went to see the boys. Ryan was in nursery A which is the nursery with the least special care and Callum was in nursery B as he needed oxygen. luckily neither of them needed intensive care.
It felt weird not having a baby with me but I am glad I didn't as I stared haveing a reaction the the anastetic and couldn't keep water down! I had an anti sickness injection and after a very rough night I was ok by the morning.
I don't remember much about that night I was pretty out of it!

Callum joined me on the ward on staurday and we both came home on the sunday. Ryan stayed in SCUBU for 10 days before we were all at home together.

As they were apart for the first week and was leaving Callum with my mum so I could visit Ryan and splitiing our time between the 2 it made establishing breastfeeding very hard as I had to give them both formula as a top up. I did what I could for 3 weeks then decided to stop.

There it is girls, sorry hope I haven't bored you all to much.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Just popping on quickly whilst my parents aren't looking.  Donna - I got lots of pictures and they are sooooooo gorgeous. Makes me feel quite broody again, I can tell you.
Wonderful that you've got broadband back. Now you can chat all day long 

Back tomorrow when everyone has gone. can't wait to read your epic birth story Donna.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Awww, Donna -they're soooo teeny weeny and absolutely gorgeous. You must be so proud.

OK - your labour beats mine, hands down. I shan't moan about mine again! ... Unless there's a next time


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh gald you got them, they are gorgeous aren't they  Emma they make me quite broody to 

I am so glad I have the internet back, I can leave it on all day and just pop in and out when I can.

Labour wasn't actually that bad it just took a long time! C- section was fantastic can't beleive how quick it was, I was really worried about having one and it was actually really good. recovered quick to!

Boys in bed  hopefully tonight will be a good night

Donna xx

ps now I know how to send you photos I'll be sending more! (yes I am one of THOSE parents who thrust photos of their children at you at every opportunity  )


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thrust away Donna! I love looking at pics. Plus, I'll take my revenge and send you all our Xmas ones


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - you can thrust in my direction too. I promise I'll never be bored of seeing baby pics.  I've just read your birth story. It must have taken you _ages _ to write it, but it was well worth it. What an ordeal for you.  I'll never moan about my induction again.

Annie - I love the new picture of Lady H. Is she standing up on her own?   Wow!

Deedee - how was Christmas? How are things?

Polly, Claire - you're probably both still awol, but hello if you're not.

My family have finally gone!   It was lovely to se them, and they adore Will, but they drive me nuts. Dh and I went to bed at 10ish last night, and I had to get up twice after that in the wee small hours to tell them to keep the noise down.  My mother is the loudest woman you could ever meet, and can't stop talking.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone.

Sorry birth story was a bit long wasn't it 
I have tried uploading some pics of the new digital camara but haven't had much luck so far, I'll try again when DH comes home and I have more time.

Boys have been very ratty today, Ryan has wanted lots of cuddles, he hasn't taken a full feed since yesterday either some not sure what's happening with him. Callum is a bit unsettled to but it may be that ryan is unsettling him, he has just taken 7oz so hoping he will have a nice sleep now.

Trying to sort out my child tax credit. I enquired when I was pregnant and was told I would get £90 a week I have now claimed and get £20 a week! DH phoned them and said to give them my earnings for this tax year and take off £100 a week Mat pay I am really confussed now because usually tax credit claims go on the last tax year so don't understand it!
they said to give them DH 's earnings for Apirl 05-06 but my earnings for 06-07 don't understand it and not sure what will happen next year but gonna do as I am told!

Deedee I am not sure if you are still reading and not posting or haven't got time for either but I wanted to say I hope you are ok, bit worried by your last post and if your not you know we are all here for you.

Bet polly is still off sunning herself!

I wonder how claires christmas went with the MIL for hell 

Feeling a bit down today   All I do everyday is get up put washing on, take washing out, load dishwasher, empty dishwasher, clean kitchen, hoover and mop etc but house still looks like a mess! the boys have been a handfull today so guess that doesn't help, but if I think about it really they are still beter than some so I should count myself lucky.
Think I am fed up with being indoors but weather is bad and it takes so long to get them both ready and get out, plus there isn't anywhere to go anyway.
Haven't even bothered getting dressed today.
Hopefully I'll get back into my routine next week 

Hello Annie and Emma

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

she is quite sturdy on her feet Emma, but I always have an arm ready to catch her just incase! We've had a few tumbles when I've taken my eye off the ball  

Donna - I'd be impressed if you did get dressed! It's just like that in the beginning. It takes ages to sort out enough of a routine to face going out in the world. Really, don't let it get to you. Just try and go with the flow. If they're having an off day and won't let you get much done, then just wait for DH to get in and then hand them over so you can crack on. I've been waiting at the door for DH with Hannah in one arm and a mop in the other. Then gone and cleaned the bathroom with my IPod on! Being stuck indoors is really naff , I know. Drives me potty too!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow very impressed with Hannah what a clever girl! is she crawling yet?

DH doesn't get in till about 8ish and by then the last thing I want to do is housework so I genrally leave it till next day then by end of the week I get into a bit of a flap 
Today I think I am just tired christmas day and boxing day were manic getting round to see everyone inbetween feeds then going to bed late and still haveing night feeds then up early next day bla bla think it is all catching p with me a little.
I feel a lot calmer now though boys are asleep and I hope they wake up brighter. I could be tidying up now but feel like chilling out for a while 

I have been thinking.....................  I know it was mentioned before and Polly and Claire aren't online at the moment to put in there input but how would you guys feel about a 2007 meet up? with or with out children as I know that it might eb a little insensitive to turn up with our children when polly is having treatment. what do you think?
You girls have been there for me through everything and have been so kind since the boys have been born, better than some of my face to face friends so I thought it time we met?

Any thoughts  

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Donna - Nope, no crawling here and to be honest I don't think she's going to do it at all. She hates being on her front.
Just a thought, but in the early days I used to put Hannah in her bouncy chair or under her activity gym and take her into whatever room I wanted to tidy. Are the boys happy to amuse themselves or do they need alot of loving?
I can understand why you don't fancy doing housework at 8pm! It'll get so much easier when they're a bit older. My friends twins play together really well and she used to be able to get on with things.

As for a meet up.... I'm on board! I feel nervous and excited about the prospect, but I think it'll be lovely to finally meet you all in person.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Annie,

I am glad your up for the meet up, I am nervous at the prospect to but very excitied.

I will try moving the boys from room to room, they are genrally happy to amuse themselves and are usually asleep most of the time.
When they are asleep it os the perfect time to get things done especially on days when they are asleep together but I end up thinking I'll just have a cuppa then before I know it they are awake again. I know its early days I just don't want to get into the habbit of being lazy.

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Busy busy busy here today. Been shopping already! can't beleive how empty it was got a few essentials and some finger food for tommorrow night, nothing fancy but said I'd bring the food to my mums tommorrow.

Got to cook it all now so its read tomorrow and I don't have to worry about it, oh and I am cooking a chepards pie for dinner tonight if the boys allow me to.
Would also like to have a clena up but maybe I am being a little to adventerous 
Gonna hit the sales tomorrow - only for the boys though  but hay I am still very excitied about it. My mum is going to look after the 2 of them while we go it will only be for an hour or 2 but I am feeling nervous about it, I don't know why really as she as looked after callum before and will be watching them both for me on friday when I have my post natal check up.
There isn't any reason for her to babysit as we could easily take hem with us but she really wants to have them.

Been thinking about us meeting up, would we have anything to talk about out? have visions of us all staring at each other  Its one thing to talk on here but face to face 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Just been for a walk in the pouring rain. Dh has taken W to the supermarket but is due back any minute.

Donna - don't know about a meet up.  The thought absolutely terrifies me, to be honest. I guess, deep down, I think you'd meet me and not like me, and then I'd have lost my lovely vag team friends.  Let me think about it some more.......
Hope you get on better at the sales than I did. We went this morning and I didn't buy *anything* at all. Perhaps I'd left it too late. I did an online order for M&S baby stuff a few days ago though and got lots of bargains there.
I for one think you should have a cup of tea and a few minutes break when the boys are asleep. Think of it as recharging the batteries for when they are awake. I used to carry W around from room to room whilst I tried to do things, and still do to some extent.

Annie - W still isn't crawling either. I keep hearing of babies younger than him who are. He will crawl backwards a little, and he bounces across the room on his back too, but won't do proper forward crawling for anything.

I'm going to regret saying this I'm sure, and may well change my mind after a few bad nights with W, but dh and I have decided that we are definitely going to start ttc again. I might even get one of those ttc tickers again. Af seems to have settled into some sort of pattern now too. I'm not going to get stressed about it though (famous last words).

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG Emma ttc wow that is so exciting! 
2007 could bring loads more babies for the vag team with you, polly and maybe claire all ttc ooooh so exciting. your not thinking of jumping back on the band wagon yet are you Annie?

I am scared at the thought of ttc again as DH haven't managed 's' yet I know you will all tell me its early days and I only gave birth 6 weeks ago but the absense of 's' is nearing a year now and I fear I am back to square 1!

Emma of course we will like you I am sure you are even better in person than online but I will not force you into anything you don't want to do. It was only a thought about meeting up if people aren't for it we can leave it its no biggy.

Well cooked all party food and did tonights dinner while boys were still asleep, going out in the buggy always seems to knock them out. They have been ratty ever since waking up at 1 though!    been non stop they just want cuddles all the time!

Emma a walk in the rain   

Better go Ryan is awake

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I'm scared at the thought of ttc even now. Dh and I have only tried s a couple of times and it wasn't at all easy. I also worry that I'm back at square one, but I keep tellling myself that if Master W came out then it should be fine. I should get the dilators out again, but somehow I can't face it and it is the last thing I feel like doing in the evening. I'm hoping that the desire to ttc will help me get over the mental hurdles.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

The boys wont stop crying.

They have been unsettled all day sleeping ofr about 30min at a time then waking up. they were both fed at 4 and took full feeds and Callum just had another 3 oz  top up. At the moment I have left them both crying in there chairs as I think all they want is to be picked up, they are probably both overtired to as they have only cat napped since morning.

How long do I leave themto cry before picking them up, its heart breaking.

So much easier when its somebody elses child.
I don't want to old them to much as I don't want them getting into that habbit, they are usually ok.

Emma ttc is exciting, just think you could have 2 under 2's!  I better make sure I remember what stuff you sent me as you could be needing it back pretty soon 

All gone quiet, I am scared to go back in and have a look incase they start again

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

both asleep now  feel horrible that they cried themselves to sleep 

fingers crossed they will stay settled now


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Incase I don't get a chance to log on tomorrow I want to wish you all a Happy New Year.

May 2007 bring the Vag team lots of love and happines but most of all lots of 's' and babies 


All the best for 2007 may it bring you all everything you want

Lots of love Donna, Luke, Callum and Ryan xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Well, where to start!

Emma - You go for it! Why not ttc again? A couple of rides back in the saddle and I'm sure you'll be announcing a BFP really soon   It is really exciting. 

Donna - Nope, not for me just yet. I would definitely love another one, but I need to get back to work first and earn some pennies again. We really couldn't afford another one at the moment + I genuinely don't feel ready yet. We're thinking of trying again at the end of next year. Plus I don't know how long it's going to take me again. We manage S fairly regularly and easily these days, but it seems I still have the irratic cycles problem.They're all over the place and my last cycle was 9 weeks   Maybe we'll start trying after Hannah's birthday as it might take us a long time again. I was hoping having Hannah would sort them out, but no. Back to the feeling that I'm peeing in the wind again   We'll face that hurdle when I get there though. Maybe they'd prescribe me clomid again if I asked nicely. But then I take the risk of multiple pregnancy  
Hope the twins are alright today. Are you using dummies? I caved in the end and gave Hannah one and never looked back. She was a grumbler, but she'd do it at night time! They honestly saved my life! Maybe they'd help? Or sometimes they just want a chnge of scenery. You could try a little stroll to calm down?

Anyhoo - Wishing you a very Happy New Year. Can't wait to see what 2007 brings us!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - I think it is brilliant that you and dh are having S all the time.  I hope I can get back to enjoying it soon. 

Donna - I can't imagine how hard it is to hear two little ones crying - one was hard enough. By 6 weeks I think you can leave them to cry for 5 or 10 minutes without any harm coming to them. Will certainly often liked a good cry before going to sleep when he was over-tired. It took me ages to work out that he was just crying from tiredness rather than any other complaint.
I'm sure lot of people would disagree, but I think it makes things easier for you in the long run if you can get them used to settling themselves, rather than having to pick them up whenever they cry, but they are still so young that it might be too early for all that.
Perhaps they are going down with a cold something and are a bit out of sorts?
Like Annie says, it is worth trying a dummy. Will wouldn't take one at first, but later found it quite comforting and it would calm him down no end. 

Have they started smiling yet? I bet it will be any day now?

Got to go, W is waking up.
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Happy New Year Everyone  

I have the hangover from hell today     . Was stupidly downing shots of all sorts until midnight. Then staggered home in the pouring rain. Hannah woke at 5.30 and as I was giving her a drink, the room was spinning wildly.
I managed to get to 10.15 and then we both went to bed for an hour. Felt loads better for that and then took a long walk to go and get the car. Fresh air worked wonders but the Big Mac & Chips worked miracles! I feel semi human again now  

Can't wait to see what 2007 has in store for us - a wedding and hopefully some more BFP's! 

Have a lovely day x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Just popping on to wish you all a very happy new year.  I wonder what this year will bring? 

Annie - hope you're feeling a bit better now.

Donna - have the boys been any better today? Just a thought - I wonder if it is the wind? W has been rather grumpy for the past couple of days, and I've noticed that the same happened before in windy weather. Could just be coincidence though.....

Claire, Polly - hope you're back with us tomorrow and had lovely Christmasses.

Deedee - how are you? Hope you're OK. 

Nothing exciting happening here. I was in bed asleep by 10.30 on NYE, and have spent today washing the car (not normally something I bother doing but it had got so dirty I was getting grubby just getting in and out ) and continuing with my curtains. I didn't get much done as W was quite high maintenance today. 
I'm off alcohol for a while now; the excesses of Christmas are starting to take their toll.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Hope you all had a fab Christmas and New Year!  

Donna, I've sent you my email address now, hopefully you received it ok, can't wait to see pics!  Wow, what a birthing story!! 

Emma, ttc how fabulous!  I've already got some folic acid bought ready to start taking in April before our ttc starts in May.    We're not really managing s at the moment either but I'm also hoping the desire of a baby will change all that and I become a sex-mad fiend! 

Annie, your new pic of Hannah looks great!  Hope you've re-hydrated after your night out!

Polly, hope you had a great time on your hols...

Hi Deedee, hope you're well.

We had an odd Christmas.  We broke up from work on Friday 22nd but two hours after getting home the cat collapsed.  We rushed to the vets and had to leave him there for an agonising 2 days, to discover that he has heart disease and had suffered a heart failure .  One big bill later and a load of tablets, and we brought him home but he's not himself.  He's collapsed twice since and DF is really upset as the cat is like a child to him.  So Christmas was on tenterhooks wondering what would happen but he's still hanging in there.  Despite that we had a good break, although were in bed before midnight on NYE (mostly due to the amount of alcohol we'd already drunk...).  

Also made some progress on the house, we have ordered upstairs carpets, painted all the rooms upstairs now, and have a kitchen designer coming on Thursday.  

On wedding news, have tentatively booked a photographer but no progress on a dress yet.  Tried to get one in the sale but no luck.  Both sets of parents have offered contributions to the wedding cost so we have 3/4 of it covered thank goodness but still trying to stick to a tight budget.

I'm open to discussing meeting, it would be nice but I also fear that you might all hate me and then I'd have no ff friends!! 

Right, better go and do some work. 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - sorry to hear about your cat.  Is it something he can recover from and/or live with by taking the right medication? 
I can't get over how much you've done over the holiday in terms of the house and wedding. 
Hope being back at work isn't too much of a shock to the system? How is df's job hunting going, by the way?

How is everyone else this morning? I'm quite glad to get back to normal life today. Nothing much planned for today - tidying the house after the chaos that having dh home for 3 days brings, food shopping, and a few dull errands.

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

A much more sober Annie with you today. Diet has also started! Proper breakfast this morning rather than a bag of crisps and a kit kat  

Well,only 9 more weeks of my mat leave left     I am looking forward to going back and feeling a bit more ME again, but I'm also going to really miss Lady H. 

I'm feeling really broody again too   But, I can assure you there will not be a BFP from me for a while!

Claire - Happy New Year! Sorry to hear about the car. Is there anything the vet can do to help him? 

Such a busy time ahead for you. Are you having any bridesmaids? Have you decided on a honeymoon location? Don't panic about the dress. Maybe you could look a little further afield and have nice days out looking around or take a look on the net! You can always have mine  -  if you want a massive tulle skirted dress. I looked like the fairy on top of the xmas tree! It's a size 10/12 if you're interested!

Emma -  I anm with you on getting back to normality. I'm taking Hannah for a walk in her new push along car. We still haven't had a chance to take her out in it - bloody weather the main reason.

hope you all have a nice day. Got to go and pack my bags ready for the day!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Thanks for your tips about the boys - see i really don't know verything.
Ryan has a dummy in the evenings he needs it for a couple of hours and once he is dobe he spits it our and wont except it again. I am not a fan of dummies but if he only needs it at night and so far only for a few hours then I am ok with that. Callum ill not take a dummy at all.

I think the boys were just unsettled by christmas, may sound silly but we have been constantly visiting people so they have been held more and there usually routine as been a bit out, I know they are not really into a routine but little thing like bath time which usually happens in the evening but some days I have bathed them in the morning as I know we will be out iin the evening. I think things like that could unsettle them.

We soent NYE at my mum and dads, we eneded up staying over, the boys looked so sute in teh travel cot together, I wish I had taken photos.
Callum is a real party animal he was awake NYE form 8pm till 3am! He just wouldn't sleep he was fairly happy though although towards the end he was a little over tired. I was pleased he was awake at midnight though as DH and I could give him lots of kisses. Ryan was in bed by about 10-11pm and we didn't hear from him again till 4am.

They were a little out of sorts yesterday not taking full bottles so feeding little and often and only having little naps becasue there tummies weren't full but they seem much happier so far today.

Dh and I got them loads of stuff in the sales although not all of it was in the sales. We got them both a sleeping bag thing which they seem to really like and they look so sute in them. we got them a light show mobile thing as well which is fab, it plays the winnie the pooh tune while projecting imagies on the celling. I would reccomend them for getting your little ones to sleep.

kitchen sink is blocked so need to buy something for that I am sure mr muscle does something for it. so its shops and tidying house for me today.

Annie thats really good about 's' not sure its going to be same for me   
Its strange really because when DH and I do have 's' whether its with pentration or not i really enjoy it but its just getting me to do it. I just can't be bothered is that normal?
I know I have just had the boys but I felt like that before?

We have talked about another 1 but really can't afford it at the moment and not sure what is happening with our housing situation so all that needs to be sorted first but hopefully in a couple of years.

Right will email you the pictures Claire.

Donna xx

Ps Yes annie Diet is starting for me to! must get back to the gym to


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

OOHH forgot to say in my last rambeling post that they boys are smiling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ryan smiled first   he started the weekend of christmas but I wasn't sure if he was smiling at first  but now it is obvious and he is smiling all the time. He mealted my heart the other night when DH walked in from work he spat his dummy out and gave DH a beaming smile   
Callum is smiling now to although he is not as smiley as his brother.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi,

Just got back form the shops and the boys are still sleeping in the pushchair  
Got some stuff for the blocked sink but I can't open the bottle  

Diet not going well! well it started well i got some rivita and crispbreads from tesco, but when in the co-op I bought a toffee crisp AND a twirl! I ate the toffee crisp walking home so thinking that doesn't count  As I was walking while eating it  

I am not really going on a diet as such as my tummy as pretty much gone which I don't think is bad for 6weeks. my trouble is now I am at home I pick at things and seem to eat constantly throughtout the day so i need to get back inot the habbit of having breakfast, lunch and dinner! and doing some exercise.

right back to the sink......

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again

Donna, thanks for the pics! They're both absolutely *gorgeous*! 

Annie, only 9 weeks left, that went fast didn't it! Are you going back full or part time? Sorry if you've already said, mind of a sieve lately. 

Emma, hope you're getting your chores done after the chaos of Christmas/new year!  Our house is an absolute pigsty, what with decorating, Christmas and the cat!

Thanks all for your concern over our little one. It's a progressive thing, he has medication but it depends on how he responds to the tablets and how stressed he gets himself as to whether it's 2 weeks or 8 years, and he gets very stressed, his heart rate was way over what the vets would expect a stressed cat's to be. DF is worrying constantly, which isn't healthy.

DF's job hunt hasn't really taken off yet we've been so busy. He's going to wait for his bonus in March until actually leaving but will start looking around now. No idea what he's going to do though, more of the same or something different.

Honeymoon - are going to go away for a few days after the wedding, in this country. Then have a bigger holiday booked for August, can't afford to do any more than that really unfortunately. But it will be great!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - hope you got the sink unblocked. If Mr Muscle doesn't work you could try bicarbonate of soda (big box from Boots, not the little tubs for baking) mixed with lots of vinegar - very cheap (and smelly) but works a treat.
I don't think you should be dieting yet.  You've only just had the babies and surgery. 

Lovely to hear that the boys are smiling. It is such a milestone, isn't it, and melts the heart.

I agree that Christmas, or any change of routine, seems to unsettle little ones. W seems far more his old self today doing normal things again. I'm such a routine-loving person myself, so maybe it has rubbed off on him. Whatever we've done in the day, we aim to have bathtime at 6pm and then a set bedtime routine.

Claire - I'm sure the honeymoon will be lovely, wherever it is.

Annie - how was the walk? It is sooooooo cold here.

Right, on with my many tasks before W wakes up.
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

ggrrrr keep loosing internet connection.

Sink still blocked i can't open the bottle so will have to wait till DH gets in a think!
Haven't got any other of my chors done yet either   oh well never mind!

I was just reading a leaflet the HV gave me about there injections as the start in a couple of weeks. I though you had to wait for the injections to be done before taking them swimming but it says in the leaflet that you don't have to wait! so excited as I can't wait to take them swimming! think I will check with HV next week though.

Its very cold here to  roll on summer.

Oh when I was out shopping earlier they were putting out easter eggs! 

right better get on, oh no Callum is crying

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon

Walk was lovely, albeit a little one. The contraption is a bit naff for steering. So took the babies back after 5 minutes, had lunch and then went for a long stroll with the buggies. Hannah had a go in her boyfriends walker and she is not grasping that she needs to put one foot in front of the other. I'm worried she'll never walk      Time to get one of our own and have daily practice sessions!

Donna - You're right about the jabs and swimming. You can take them when you like, but remember they can't regulate their temps that well so they only recommend about 10 minutes. Trust me - it ain't worth it for 10 minutes! It's an **** getting 1 baby changed, let alone 2!

Claire - Honeymoon plans sound perfect. Gives you a chance to hunt around for a bargain big one in August. What do you fancy for the 1st one in the UK? - country retreat, coastal? I'm sure we could all help you locate somewhere rather special.

Emma - Any luck with the chores? I've totally slacked on mine today. Kind of hoping I can drag them out to Thursday when DH is home and have a really good sort out.

Right - dinner time for me. Chicken and rice or bread and water.... only kidding. Got to be something else I can have calorie concious and yummy


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hello again,

1 handed typing for me  Ryan wants a cuddle.

Annie i know what you mean about swimming but surely they can't stay in much longer in a few months? I know it will take longer to get them ready than we arectually in the water but i want to start doing things can't stay in all the time.
coukd work out expensive for 10min to 

planning on trying my local baby and toddler group tommorrow, what do you think is it to early? i know they will probably be asleep.

no chores done here  they boys have taken up my day today, well them and the internet when they have been sleeping  

Annie are you back to work full or part time?

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - its a great idea to try your local mother and toddler group. It doesn't matter if they sleep or can't toddle. In fact, if they sleep its better - makes it easier to talk to the other people there. I took W to one from 3 weeks; he's still the youngest one there too.

Got to dash, back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

well I posted earlier but it doesn't seem to be here 

Trying to start a bed time routine, I have sort of had one in place since the beginning where I bathed them when they woke for their evening feed but I then left them downstirs with us and didn't put them in their cots untill after their 10pm feed which was sometimes nearer 11 or 12.
their eveing feed could sometimes be at 4 so I was bathing them which doesn't really fir in with a bed time routine as its a bit early but as they usually feed and sleep I had no choice. 

tonight they were both awake at 5 so I bathed them and then fed Callum. I fed him in my bedroom with the lighs low and Ryan layed beside us I also played relaxing music. When Callum had finished I put them both to bed around 6ish. Ryan woke an hour later and had a feed but went straight back to sleep I had hoped they would then both stay asleep till their 10pm feed
However Callum is awake again - think he needs to do a poo as he is making some funny noises. He may stay down with us now until is next feed so it all started well but never mind it is ealry days I guess.

When did Will and Hannah slepp through?

I am hoping they will drop the 10pm feed soon or maybe it would be better to have that and go through till 6am missing out the middle of the night feed 

Right better finnish cooking dinner

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Oh, what a fantastic holiday! Weather was great and we are soooooo brown! We just ate and drank and sunbathed and read. Oh, and I went diving a couple of times, did some yoga and some aquarobics (I love aquarobics, but don't think I can find a class nearby) But I am determined to start swimming most mornings from now on. We are also stopping drinking again until after treatment (obviously longer  if it works!!) and I am going to have to find a way of eating less - problem is, that I eat quite healthily anyway, so I don't know why I am so fat....I don't eat crisps or kitkats for breakfast, Annie

Emma - i'm sorry, but you can't ttc until I am in treatment!  . Just joking.

About meeting up - well, I am terrified that you will all think me OLD and FAT and go away wondering why a fat old witch like me is ttc......but if everyone is up for it, I'll join in! (er, I think I will!) If we do, don't you DARE leave the babies behind! No one lets elderly barren women cuddle their babies (it's true!) so I want you all to let me have a major cuddle-fest...

Glad to hear everyone is in good spirits, despite pet problems. 

I'm just off to find my emails, and see these great pics.....

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sorry about just disappearing like that but truth is ive been finding things really tough. Im not a Christmas person at all and tend to get very down at this time of year. I thought having Hannah would change all that but I still found it very hard. It's not that I can't cope with H (Im actually doing better than I thought and have loads of help from DH and my mum), I suppose its feeling guilty about feeling down when I have a gorgeous baby girl.

Anyway, Im feeling much more like myself the past couple of days and am glad to see the back of Christmas (sorry all crimbo lovers!) Im sure that'll all change when Hannah gets a bit older.  I know I have a LOT to catch up on ,I just had a very quick scan through the posts Ive missed, so excuse me If I repeat myself.  

Donna It is soo great to hear from you, you sound like you have taken to motherhood like a duck to water. Ive sent you my e-mail address by pm, cant wait to see the  pics!

Did i see something about a vag team meeting? How exciting- that would be fab, Id love to meet all my FF buddies!!!!!!!

Ill be back soon, thanks for caring about me you guys, it means a lot. 

Happy New Year and may 2007 bring all that we dream for! 

luv dd xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Ugh - naff night last night   I had a 3am wake up call and Lady H took an hour to go back to sleep. It's going to be a long one today and I'm on my own til 9pm    Nap times are all out and blah, blah, blah. It's just going to be a crap day here.

Polly - Wonderful to have you back with us. You sound so revitalised! I am so jealous of your tan. My skin hasn't been this pale since the day I was born. Hopefully I'll be booking a holiday real soon (fingers crossed). I'm joining you on the no booze thing. Not just because of the mega hangover I had on NYD, but for help with the weight loss aswell! and to support you, naturally. No fun being teetotal alone!
Have you heard anything from Spain lately? Do they keep in regular contact or is it just waiting for "the call"?

Deedee - Great to hear from you hun. Please don't feel guilty for feeling bad   It's such a common feeling. I know I have felt the same. I feel like all I do somedays is moan about how hard it is and how I can't wait to be back at work. Give yourself some time Deedee. It's such a huge change to your life and it takes a while to find your feet in this new rat race. 
What's getting you down matey? Anything you want to talk about with us?

Donna- Hannah "slept through" at 9 weeks. And by that I mean she went to bed at 7pm and slept til 5am. Everyones interpretation of sleeping through is different. Some Ladies class it as 11pm to 5am, some 7pm to 7am. 
With Hannah, I started feeding her every 3 hours so I could squeeze in her 5 feeds by 7pm (give or take). That dropped the 10pm feed really quickly and gave me my evenings back! That sort of naturally started happening at about 6 weeks. Then between 6 and 9 weeks she slowly started dropping the middle of the night feeds.  Once she dropped the 10pm feed, it made bath, bottle bed routine easier. Just go with the flow Donna. you'll start seeing how you can tweek things to how you want them. One night, Hannah just fell asleep at around 8pm so we took her up to her moses basket and it all started from then. I remember it felt so weird to have her upstairs while we sat on the sofa and watched t.v for the first time again. Really strange!

Right, sorry guys. Madam is whinging. I'll be back as soon as she lets me!

Oooh - sorry for those who keep asking. I go back to work on 5th March and I'm working Mon - Fri 8am to 1pm. 25 hrs a week!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee - so lovely to hear from you. I was getting a bit worried. I'm with you on the 'glad to see the back of Christmas' thing. I enjoy parts of it, and the idea of it, but I much prefer it when things get back to normal. Try not to feel guilty about feeling down. Having a baby is such a shock to the system and it takes a while to get used to having this little being, however gorgeous, being dependent on you 24 hours a day. It really does get easier though as time goes on. You're nearly at 12 weeks aren't you - I found things improved quite a bit then, so hopefully it will be the same for you. 

Are we going to see pictures of Hannah 2 soon?

Polly - glad you had such a lovely holiday. Do you have a date for treatment yet? Don't worry about me ttcing before you. I think I should be doing all that about now but haven't really felt in the mood.
I thought I might have seen you in Waitrose yesterday, but the person I saw wasn't brown at all so I guess it wasn't you after all. 
Just noticed (because I have their leaflet next to me) that H swimming pool do aquasplash, which is described as fun exercise. Is that the same as aquarobics, or is it too gentle?
And lets have no more of this old fat witch talk  

Donna - Will slept through, but with a dream feed at 10pm, from about 10/12 weeks. Can't quite remember exactly when, but it was soon after I  changed from bf to bottle feeding. Then I dropped the dream feed at about 5 months, and he has slept through from 7-7 most nights since then. He has had phases of waking up if he's teething or has a nasty cold, but for the most part he's very good with that. I've noticed recently that he'll wake up some days at 5.30ish (think I read somewhere that all babies go into a light sleep phase at that time), then chatter to himself and crawl about his cot for half an hour or so, then go back to sleep for an hour. 
You have to do what is best for you, but I'd rather stay awake for a feed at 10ish than be woken in the middle of the night for a feed. They might still be a bit young for a routine, but if you start it now it should get them into good habits. 

Annie, Claire - hello! 

I'm having a stay at home day today. It is too cold and wet to make venturing out (except to walk the dog) very enticing.
Back later,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - we overlapped. Hope today isn't as bad as you fear.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Deedee and Polly great to have you back. Polly holiday sounds fab and just what you needed. what happens about tx now?

Deedee Christmas and new year are pants if you ask me I do enjoy them but I hate the fact you are made to feel you have to enjoy yourself. I am glad things are back to normal now.

Maybe it is a bit early to start trying a routine they are only 7 weeks on friday I want to try and get it started as soon as possible though.
Annie I like the idea of squeezing all the feeds in during the day I mau try that but at the moment they will only take feeds when they want to. I have tried to give them a feed a bit early if I want to go out and I know they will wake for a feed the min I step out the front door but neither of them wil have any of it!

Annie hope today isn't to bad.

I have sent you all soem pictures hope you got them as I kept loosing internet connection 

Off to try out play group later I am a bit nervous about it, I hope they don't both wake up at the same time! I only have 1 pair of hands and I know I will get onto a flap as I will feel people are staring

Right Callum is stirng time for a feed I think

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi

Deedee, great to hear from you...sorry that Christmas is so hard...I was quite pleased to be travelling most of Christmas Day this year, so I feel it didn't really happen at all. Now, I am in back to normal mode, and need everyone to get those decorations down NOW!!!  Like Annie says, we are here for you if you want to talk about it.

Emma - I was in Waitrose yesterday about 3-ish, I am quite brown, but was conscious of DH being that awful shade of brown that looks good in sunshine, but looks just dreadful when out of context....He made me laugh, we went into the "creche" for coffee and a muffin before shopping, and it was cram-packed with mothers and babies. Standing in the queue, he said in that almost loud sort of voice: anyone here called Emma  

How are the curtains going? I did go swimming this morning, but found the changing facilities not to my (ahem) standard, so I am not sure how to proceed. But it was a good swim. A little crowded, but that is just going to be for a couple of weeks...then I am sure it will thin out (haha! get it, thin out )

Annie - hope today isn't as bad as you thought. I didn't seem to have any pics of H? did you send them to me?

Donna, the boys are just gorgeous. Yum and Yum again. 

Claire - Hi.

Ugh, I suppose I should do some work....I hate first days back...

Love

Polly

P.S. I am going to contact the clinic and tell them that we want to go April at the earliest, as it would be really difficult to explain two-three weeks off this financial year. So maybe you should get on with it, Emma!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Annie, hope today isn't as bad as you're fearing it will be!  

Polly, there were some aquaaerobics classes near me about a year ago, a friend of mine used to go.  Might be a bit far for you to travel though... if I see anything on it I'll let you know though as there are loads of promotions about exercise classes about at the mo.

Speaking of exercise, I really need to lose about a stone before the wedding...   Not drinking would be the quickest route for me too but as I plan to stop drinking in May after the wedding anyway for ttc purposes I don't think I could bear to start early .  Perhaps I need to eat less calorific food, but I really do fancy cheesy pasta bake tonight............. 

Deedee, lovely to hear from you, I too was getting worried.  Sending you loads of  and hoping you feel better very very soon.

Donna, thanks for the new batch of fab photos!  Your two boys really are adorable!  

Emma, hope you enjoy your day indoors.  What I wouldn't do to be back at home...

Had a massive row with DF last night.  He left his MOT until the last day to have it done, and booked his tax disc online last week and surprise surprise it hasn't arrived so he's now having to lock his car in the garage until it arrives, which means I'm driving everywhere including him to work and back which is WAY out of my way.  Why are men so flipping disorganised?!   Sometimes I feel like I have to know and do everything, or it doesn't get done. 

x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Cheesy pasta bake..........mmmmm

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I could just eat some cheesy pasta bake too. yum, yum.......

Claire - you have 15 days grace with a tax disc (we forgot one once and checked with the dvla). If you don't want to risk it though, I'd be inclined to make him take the bus; he'd never make that msitake again. 

Polly - it wasn't you I saw after all. I was in there in the morning, and didn't venture into the creche. Don't know what I'd have done if I had been there and heard your dh.  

Curtains are going well. 2 down, 2 to go. I'm going to try hanging them up this afternoon to check they fit. They better had do.  I've been really enjoying making them though. lets hope thats still the case by no. 4.

Donna - I got the photos. They're lovely.  Is that you in 2 of them? I thought you had blonde hair?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

Emma, DF rang DVLA and they told him it was illegal not to display the tax disc even if it was on order so they must have changed the rules!  It also means his car insurance isn't valid apparently.   I gave him hell over it and then his mum did it as well so I think his tail is very much between his legs! 

Cheesy pasta bake - yes it is nice, that's the problem!  

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, I think that the rules have changed now, and you have no "grace", before it was 14 days - plus "in the post". 

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi All

So far, not so bad today. We went and met the ladies from work for lunch and they fussed over and fed Hannah whilst I ate. That was rather nice!

Donna - The boys are beautiful and don't you look fabulous for a new Mum of twins  . They're still so teeny weeny! Hannah had the same bouncy chair as them. It used to keep her lovely and snug!

Polly- I don't think I have sent any pics lately. But more than happy to - standby! 

Claire - I thought you get a grace period too. You've reminded me to look at our MOT dates though. I think there's a strong chance I've missed mine by about 5 months - I'm not kidding  

Emma - If that had been Polly & DH what would you have done!?!?! How exciting that you guys could all easily bump into each other at anytime!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, great pics of Hannah!  I love the one surrounded by wrapping paper!!!

August holiday is already booked  being totally organised I like to have such things organised well in advance!  Two week cruise around the Baltics.    For this country we're thinking about Devon and Cornwall if anyone has any recommendations on where specifically to include on our mini road trip, or anywhere to stop off for a few hours along the way too!

Thank goodness it will soon be home time.  I'm awfully hungry...

xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - love the Lady H photos, especially the one where she is surrounded by wrapping paper. 

Claire - sorry to give misleading info. We only did that in October, but perhaps they took pity on me - I probably had a screaming baby in the background when I called. In fact, after much fretting, we managed to get ours on the date it expired so it was all hypothetical anyway.

I do have some recommendations for Cornwall, but I need to get out my map and remember the place names. We had a lovely holiday there a couple of years ago. It was in mid-April but the weather was great. It is well worth stopping off at Padstow to go to the Rick Stein restaurant (you need to book months in advance, especially at weekends). The fish really was out of this world. It was expensive, but quite informal. I loved the Eden Project and Heligan, but Land's End is a dump and well worth avoiding. I'll get my thinking cap on.

We're trying to plan a holiday at the moment. Its a toss up between a weekend away, just dh and I, if MIL or my parents can be persuaded to look after W, sometime soon, or a week in Brittany in June, with all 3 of us. Dh wants to do both, but funds will not allow that. 

Bye for now. Fab TV night ahead - Desperate Housewives double bill, and Celeb BB!

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick post before bed.

Annie I love the photos of Hannah she looks so grown up.

Emma yes its me in the photos holding Ryan, don't really like the picture of me  but then I never think I look nice in photos. Dh just grabed me as I was about to get Ryan ready to come home and he took the photo. My hair is blonde but has gone a bit dark of late think it needs the sun.

Polly tx in April how exciting, will you be able to keep in contact with us when you are in spain?

Claire you are organised can't help with Devon I am afraid.

Oh Emma think I'd go for the holiday in June with the 3 of you but thats me.

Didn't get to play group in the end boys needed feeding and when they had finished it wasn't worth going will try again next week.

right off to bed although Callum wont go to sleep   he's been awake since 6ish at first he went to bed fine after his bath and bottle but didn't go to sleep. he's been moaning since 8ish Dh took him out in the car when he dropped SIL home and he went to sleep but woke up again the mim he was home he just hates bed time 
Ryan will probably wake anytime soon for a feed  I far it will be a long night and I am already shattered.

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Last night wasn't to bad Callum did go to sleep properly till about 12pm but apart from that it was ok.
Ryan bless him is such a good boy he fed at 7pm and went to bed with little fuss, had to pop is dummy back in a few times but he was asleep by 8ish then we didn't hear from him again till 3am! nearly through the night   Hoping it will continue. Thought I might try to increase is last feed just by an oz at first to see if he will go a little longer at night, dounbting he will take it though he sometimes doesn't take the full 5oz so we'll see. the night time routine seems to be suiting him, I guess he is used to routine from when he was in scbu he also doesn't seem to get to bothered or disturbed if Callum is crying either infact I think he finds it quite soothing.

DH and I and a stupid row though due to tirdness and DH ended up sleeping downstairs! I made sure he still did a night feed though  I hope it was down to tirdness but have a nagging feeling there was more to it 

Not sure if i told you but week before christmas my parents had a fire at their house completly ruind upstairs it was quite bad. well insurance company need them to move out while they are cleaning up and redecorating the wholeof the upstairs as the fumes are bad. So my mum and dad are coming to stay with me for 4-5 weeks  not sure when they are coming though will depend on insurance company. It will be nice to have a bit of company but I 'm not sure how it is going to work, I know we have stayed with them and it was fine but I have never had someone stay in my house before, I have my routine etc. oh well I am sure it will be fine 

Emma we need more pictures of Will

Deedee any coming of Hannah? how are you? hows hannah doing would love to here an update on you both and remeber we are here if you need to talk.

Morning claire, Annie and Polly   

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - glad last night wasn't quite as bad as you feared. Sorry about the row with dh. I hope it was 'just' tiredness and you can sort it out later. 

I will sort out some pics of Will at some point. I've probably forgotten how to do it again. You've reminded me that I'm supposed to be sending some to my aunt too - promised days ago. 

I think you just have to make your mum and dad fit in with your routine, otherwise you'll go loopy. At least you'll have babysitters and extra pairs of hands for a while.

Hope everyone else is OK. Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Been out and got Callum a light show thing. The one we have is in the middle of the 2 cots so they can both see it but its voice activated and only picks up Ryan as Callum is that little bit further away so have got them one each now. Hoping that will help Callum got to sleep.

OOOOH I didn't tell you I am in size 12 jeans! feel very pruod of myself. not fitting into my old clothes yet (size 10) but getting there. still need to tone up flabby belly though  

better go Ryan is screaming, he is ,ore moaning during the day

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - what's your secret with the baby weight? I'm _still_ in size 12 jeans 8 months on (I was 8/10 before). I end up wearing the same things day in day out because I can't get my head around buying clothes in a bigger size. I've put all my small jeans away in a high cupboard so that I can't see them.

We've had a day of not doing things. We went to mother and toddler group, then found it doesn't start until next week. Then decided to go swimming, but got there and found I'd left my purse at home.  Trying to decide if I can be nothered to go back this afternoon.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Emma,

I haven't doen anything to loose the baby weight really, I think I was lucky and didn't but on much weight when I was pregnant so tummy has been slowly going back sice the section it just needs toning up as its no where near flat. I have bought a few size 12 trousers  but I haven't gone mad as I hope to fit back into my old clothes. At first the size 12 didn't fit but I wasn't buying a 14 (sorry to anyone who is a 14 -  nothing wrong with the size just was a big jump for me)

boys have hardly slept today and are getting ratty casue of it now  hoping to wash floors (whole house is wood flooring) if they allow me.

where is everyone else today?

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm here!

Just been busy at work is all.   

Emma, thanks for your suggestions.  DF had suggested Padstow as well.  He also wanted to go to Lands End but I wasn't keen as it's quite a long way off course (we can only afford to go for 4 or 5 nights max so hope to do a good circuit taking in the best places) so I'm glad you've said that, will add fuel to my argument! 

Donna, you do keep yourself busy, out and about buying things for the boys and cleaning on top of looking after them both!    Sorry to hear about your row with DH, I do hope it's sorted out and is just one of those tired things.  

Hello Annie, Polly, Deedee!    

I have a question for you all that's been bothering me.  I have a feeling that lube is only suitable if you're not ttc, and will kill the ... but I'm wondering HOW ON EARTH we're going to manage without the lube.  I know I'm worrying well in advance but that's just me!!  Any advice? 

DF and I are arguing a bit at the mo, mostly stress I think but I am very anxious over his work situation  as his boss seems to have it in for him now, he's gone from 'hero' to 'zero' in a year, before he was getting outstanding achievement nominations and accolades but since his trial promotion he can't do anything right, and now he's back in his old role it hasn't improved particularly.  I know he should leave after his bonus but he's not good at interviews and doesn't sell himself very well ... god, I'm a stress head.  Perhaps I just need to take some beta blockers and be done with it! 
xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hello again,

no progress made with cleaning so far   should be doing it now really 

Claire there are lubes you can use that don't kill sperm, ky being one of them, I think durex play is safe and there is one you can buy online which is recommended when ttc called pre-seed.

oh there crying again, they are so so so very tired but wont sleep

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

After having next to no slepp all day my 2 little men are in bed and went out like lights. Callum was fed and in bed at 5.30 (earlier than I would like but he was shattered) and Ryan followed at 6. neither if them took full feeds though as they were so tired so not sure how long they will stay in bed for.

right better start thinking about dinner and still need to mop the floors 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - forget the floors! They'll still be there tomorrow.  Sounds like the best thing you could do is sit down and put your feet up. Dim the lighting and you won't even notice the dirt.

Claire - Pre-seed is supposed to be the most sperm-friendly, but it is very expensive. KY is supposed to be fine too, according to my old GP. I think there's another one similar tp pre-seed but not as dear, but I can't remember the name. Could it be liquid silk, or have I just dreamt that one up? I'll dig out my lube box and check  - I think we tried all. The one whose name I can't remember wasn't very good as a lube though.
I meant to check Cornish places too. I'll have a think tonight and come back to you on those. St Mawes is nice, well sort of. It is beautifully tarted up and full of nice restaurants but it feels very false. It feels like a corner of Fulham relocated to Cornwall. 

Master W has been very grizzly this afternoon and wouldn't have his bedtime milk. Oh well. I'll just have to ride with it all.

Going to go and cook now. I'm going to try out my new wok (Xmas present) for the first time.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

ooh, Emma, is it an electric wok? We got one for a wedding present, and DH was so distraught when it stopped working after 7 years, that we had to go out and buy a new one the next day! It is our fourth most used kitchen equipment, after the fridge, kettle and toaster! 

Donna, yep, feet up and forget the floors. 

Claire - Gardens of Heligan are fantastic, we were a bit unimpressed with the Eden project - a bit educational....although some really interesting exhibitions in the grounds, and an impressive location. 

Where has Annie been today?  

Hi Deedee!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

My lil men are still in bed   Callum did wake up at his usually 7.30 but he activated the light show thing and went straight back off to sleep 
They could both wake up soon for a feed but even if they do tonight has been a success do far both in bed by 6pm  

Used our wok tonight (not electric though) having sweet and sour chicken. uummmm

Hope Annieis ok she didn't say she was busy today?  

Got my post natal check up in the morning my mum and my nan are coming over to watch the boys for me while I go to the GP.
The SIL is coming over to cut my hair ( I say SIL she is my brothers Girlfriend but they have a child together and another due in April so may as well be SIL) She will bring jake, so will have to mop floors in the morning as he is crawling now.

I have sept floors so they are all ready to mop in the morning

Heres hoping tonight is a good night 

oh and celeb BB -  where are the celebs?

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Just off to bed, alone. Dh is doing an all-nighter at work. He gets to crash out in a sleeping pod at work in the wee small hours.

Spent the evening catching up on tv watching - desp housewives and this life. 

The wok was good. I did noodles with pork and lots of veg and it was quite yummy. Not an electric one Polly (I didn't know such things existed - how does it work?), but one specially designed for induction hobs (which we have). 

Sweet dreams one and all,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Emma poor you and DH what deos he do when he works all night? is it because he works for clients in different countries?
sleeping pod sounds cool though?

Last night was quite a good night even though we were up quite a bit but that was only because they were fed and in bed so early.

Callum fed at 5pm ish then again at 11pm, 3am and 7am
Ryan fed at 5.30 then again at 1.30am and 6.30am

If their evening feed had been an hour or so later then we may have only had one night feed as they are beginning to go longer at night, especially ryan - think he may go through the night soon, here's hoping anyway.
It was silly though cause after a lovely dinner and relaxing bath I wwent to bed at 10pm but couldn't get to sleep ven though I was shattered becasue all I was thinking is 'they will wake to feed in a min' or 'I wonder if they are ok as they haven't woken' 
I also missed them, as they were both in bed by six I didn't see either of them for 5hours! longest I have ben apart from them, I know they were upstairs but I still missed them  usually one is awake at some point.

Hoping for another good night tonight, although my mum is coming over today and for some reason it throws out their routine. I don't know why its nothing she does just whenever she is here they start feeding little and often and never take a full bottle so are hard to settle  hoping it doesn't happen today.

Well doctors for me this morning then a little bit of pampering from SIL, not sure when I will be able to come back on here today  may not be till tonight  

Hope you all have nice days

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Sorry - yesterday was a bit mad! DH was home so I made good use of him while he was here. Had a bit of a mare yesterday though. We went into town and I needed a new YSL Touche Eclat pen as mine had run out. There wasn't anyone at theYSL counter so I went to another to pay. She sarted trying to flog me their version and did so by means of telling me how rough I looked and that the condition of my skin was pretty awful. She wasn't cruel or blatant, but I could hear the underlying tone. I was so mortified, I bought her pen and then went round the corner and splashed out a ridiculous sum of cash on face products at Clarins. Cow. 
My skins feels lovely today though  

Claire-  I did see your post yesterday about lube. Donna and Emma have answered exactly as I would. I tried Liquid Silk and it was pretty naff. Think KY or Durex are the better ones. Not long til ttc days! Are you going to get a cycle ticker?

Emma - How was Will last night? Hannah refused her bedtime molk too, so snuck in a dream feed at 10.30! Haven't done that for such a long time, but no way was I getting up at 3 or 4am! She slept til 6.45!!! Was chuffed to bits with that! I think it was my fault for the milk refusal. I gave her a milky/cheesy/potato tea and a fromage frais. Think I filled her up too much!

Donna - Good luck at the Dr's today! Hope you don't have your nipples tweaked and your **** slapped like I did at my post natal 

Polly - Electric wok... sounds like my kind of appliance.

Another busy one here today. I'm hosting a baby massage meet. Got ALOT of cleaning to do!

Speak to you all later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - it took me weeks/months to be able to sleep properly. I coudn't drop off and kept thinking W is bound to wake up any minute, even though he didn't. Can't imagine how difficult it is with 2 of them. 
Hope all goes well at the doctors. Nipple tweaking Annie -    - nothing like that at mine!
Pampering sounds lovely.

Sleeping pods are quite luxurious really (I had a guided tour of his office once). Like luxury hotel rooms, but very small and windowless. His clients are in the US and Australia at the moment, so the time difference makes things difficult.

Annie - can't believe that the Clarins lady was so rude to you, and still you bought things from her. Are Touche Eclat pens good? I've nearly bought them a few times. I defintely need something to pep up my face.

Food shopping this morning for me. Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

OK, I'm not even going to pretend I know what a touche eclat pen is!  I'm guessing from the beauty counter bit that it's not a type of biro!!

Having a foul day.  Just set off to go to the beauticians in my lunch hour and I have a flat tyre!  I've had to cancel my appointment (and prob will have to pay anyway) and call out the AA. 

Thanks everyone for the lube advice I was becoming quite worried at the prospect of lube-less ttc!  Annie, yes I will get a ticker, I've always wanted one! 

Annie, well Clarins is nice stuff, but poor you being made to feel like that, what a witch!

Emma, hope the supermarket run wasn't too arduous!

Oooh AA man is here.  Sorry no more personals will try again later.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - what a pain about the tyre. Hope it is all sorted now.

The supermarket was fine. W was at his most charming, chatting away to anyone and everyone.  Popped to the library too to get more books for bedtime. I'm really enjoying re-reading all the books I loved as a child such as The Tiger Who came To Tea? I think w would rather eat the books, but perhaps he enjoys at some level.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Touche Eclat - well, I have one, but I'm never sure what it does for me....I never seem to look any different when I use it, and I'm not sure I put it in the right places. A friend of mine swears by it, but she lives in Scotland, and I always forget to ask her when I see her what I'm supposed to do!

I'm allergic to Clarins, apart from their handcream - my mum always gives me some for Christmas....

Sleeping pod.....sounds like I need one in my office! 

Electric wok comes with its own little hotplate base, which can turn up and down. It's totally brilliant. We also got a fondue pan with ours, which is fun for chocolate fondue when we are feeling in a proper '70s mood! 

Love

Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Well I now have a horrible looking space saver tyre on, and have to go and get a new tyre tomorrow.   AA man wasn't much to look at either!  

Personals missing from last post:
Polly, hope you and your wok have a lovely weekend!
Donna, hope you're putting your feet up and not dusting/mopping/cleaning!
Deedee, hope you're ok, hope to hear from you soon.

Hope you all have a fab weekend!  We're hopefully painting the living room  what an exciting life I lead, not.

             

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I totally forgot it was the weekend till I saw claires dance! I guess thats becasue DH works saturday then has sun/mon off so thats more the weekend for us

Insurance company are going to start listing the contents of my mum and dads house on monday and once they've gone through the reckage and listed everything the clearance and decorating can start and they will move in here, so could be quite soon   not sure how I feel about that.

Post natal check was fine, no nipple tweaking - do tell more Annie?
Everything back to where it should be, I still have back ache/pain which could be down to the spinal block and will improve over time or I could have a back injury caused by being pregnant with twins so will have to see what happens.
Oh and I have to have a smear in 6 weeks! my first 1  

Boys have been really good today but have been asleep loads I am hoping they are having a growth spurt and still slepp tonight otherwise I'm in for a long one  

SIL cut my hair, It feels nice but I haven't looked in the mirror yet but I am sure it is fine.

Hi deedee hope you are well.

Annie, Polly and Emma look at you with your expensive beauty products any of you heard of max factor or rimmel  thats more me 

Wishing you all a great weekend, although I will probably be back later.

Just waiting for boys to wake up so they can be bathed and put to bed 

Donna xx

P.s so this meet then, When and where?
I was thinking when the weather is nicer but you prefer we did it before you go back to work Annie?
What days suit people?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Touche Eclat definitely works for me. I couldn't live without it now. I have to say though, this other one is rather good. Polly - I use it to get rid of the dark circles I suffer from under the eyes, also round my nose area where it can be a bit red and on any spots that rear their ugly heads. 

Claire- Sorry about the tyre. Hope you have a fun weekend decorating  

Emma- Hannah likes to eat books too!

Polly - I don't get on with any of the clinique lotions. Too oily for my skin! Not tried their handcream. Maybe next time!

Donna/Deedee - Hi  

Rightio - bit more playing followed by bath, bottle and bath. Then a bit of Big Brother for me

Night x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry Donna - we crossed over.

At my 6 week check the Dr examined my breasts. Still haven't found anyone else who had that done,so don't know if he was just having a cheeky grope   Not that there's anything there to have a grab at   Then as he finished examining my stitches for me (at my request this time), he tapped my bare **** and told me I was "doing just fine"

The meet might be easier before March,but that doesn't leave us long to psych ourselves up for it! I'm sure I could get a morning off later on. When the weather is better as you suggested. By then Polly & Claire will be waddling in to meet us too!

Sorry  - I do have a weakness for beauty products and treatments    I don't buy shoes though, so got to have a splurge somewhere   You wouldn't think it to look at me


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Home alone, again. Actually, I don't mind at all. I can watch trashy TV without dh complaining.  I haven't really got into Celeb BB yet, but I'll give it another day or two.

Donna - I haven't actually got the expensive beauty products, I just dream about having them. I can't use Clarins stuff - gives me eczema. Glad your postnatal check went well. I'm supposed to have a smear test soon too, but I've chickened out from making the appintment so far. Perhaps I should have one at the same time as you so we can each have a bit of moral support? Just realised that I'll be having af in 6 weeks time though.  
No chance of me ttc this month - I think I'm ovulating now and dh is at work until late. There's no rush. 

Annie - still on the beauty product theme, can you recommend a good website for buying such things? My local Boots is tiny and has queues from hell, so is somewhere I avoid like the plague. My New Years resolution (one of many) was to start wearing make up again and to use more beauty producsts, and generally smarten myself up again.

Right, Celeb BB and curtains need my attention.....
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Annie I do remember you getting excited over some boots recently, so maybe not shoes just boots eh?  

Emma boots have a web site if you can't face the queues.
Queues really both me to but I am find online shopping fab! I reserved the stuff I wanted from argos the other day online then all I had to do was walk down there and pay at the quick pay kiosk as I had a ref number it was great in and out in no time.
I am also spending far to much timeon ebay  They way I'm going I will NEED to go back to work 

Love will's new picture Emma, anymoer to send us?

March doesn't give us long but it is do able would give us less time to worry about meeting each other. I fear I am not in the same class as you guys, I certainly don't have as much money as you guys and I am younger what if i don't fit in? god I'm worried now and it was my suggestion 

What day suits people best? I'm ok with any day except sunday or monday as thats when DH is off and i would feel mean leaving him all day and taking the boys with me when he doesn't see tham much when he's working.

Where shall we meet I have no ideas for an appropriate venue or location?

Boys actually went to bed  Ryan woke at 6 and was in bed at 7pm, Callum woke at 7 and was in bed at 8pm. both went to bed with no fuss or tears  just wondering how long they will sleep for, we'll see

Off to bed for me i think early night while I can get it.

Back tommorrow

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Sorry, no. I've never bought my make-up online. A friend told me recently about a place called cheapscents.com. Not had a chance to have a look at that one yet.

Donna - I did get excited about some boots recently as they are the first pair I had bought in a long time! You do worry about silly things Mrs T. Class?!?! - purrleeesss! I don't think so.And as for cash - I'm as broke as a joke. You do remember I've just built an extension and not earning any money right now! Any day of the week is fine for me. I think most of you live near London don't you? I'm happy to travel down that way. It's not that far for me. 
I'm scared now though  

Well, Hannah is back in bed for a nap. I'm about to go and play with my moisturisers and do some tidying up. We've got some friends coming to stay tonight with their little girl. She's really lovely, but like the Tazmanian Devil! The child is a whirlwind of destruction and energy! But I adore her!!!!
They're bringing a walker for Hannah to borrow. I have got to get that girl walking! AND... nearly all of the babies from the baby massage group have got their first 2 teeth. Typically Hannah hasn't   Not a good start for my pushy Mum plans


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Annie I wasn't having a dig about the boots you seem to have taken what I said wrong 
and the class thing it wasn't meant as an insult, I know what you mean about extension etc but I can't even buy a house let alone an extension 

Boys did well last night woke at 2am for a feed then again at 6-630. we all got up at 10am so pretty good  they haven't slept this morning though and getting a bit ratty so hope they sleep this afternoon 

Annie you sound like you have a very busy day planned, whats everyone else up to?
I was going to go out need to buy some picutre frames but its raining so probably stay in unless it improves.

oh Ryan is crying be back soon

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

the boys have had a play and a feed so hopefuly yhey will sleep for a few hours now otherwise they will be   by 4/5pm

Bought a hand and footprint kit from ebay. you wipe this dry wipe thing over the hand or foot then print it on the special paper no mess it was really quick and easy. I have done the foot print one as a surprise for DH the poem above the foot print reads:

"Walk a little slower daddy" said a child so small,
I'm following in your foot steps and I don't want to fall,
Sometimes your steps are very fast,
Sometimes they're hard to see;
So walk a little slower,Daddy,
For you are leading me.
Someday when I'm all grown up,
You're what I want to be;
Then I will have a little child
Who'll want to follow me.
And I would want to lead just right,
And know that I was true;
So, walk a little slower, Daddy,
For i must follow you.

I read it and cried and Just had to buy it, I'm welling up now and I've read it lots of times.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

What a wet old day it is. 

Donna - money, age etc really aren't relevant at all. We've been through so much together in our little cyber world, and I for one like you for who you are, not for the size of your bank balance.  
I'm still   about a meet up because I think I wouldn't fit in either. I'm too hung up about the way I look (no way near as glamorous as Annie, for example, and with much more baby weight than the rest of you), and I get really shy in a group situation, even with people I know and like. I much prefer a one to one thing. I end up saying nothing or talking absolute rubbish. I imagine the rest of you being superconfident and vivacious, and I'm not.


The hand/footprint thing sounds lovely. What a nice surprise for dh. A while ago I tried painting W's hand and foot with the intention of putting it onto a painted canvas. What a disaster! We ended up with orange paint all over the kitchen, on the dog, in fact everywhere excpt the canvas.

Got to go W is bawling


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Emma,

Even though it was my suggestion I feel the same about meeting you all and yes Annie is very Glam and I am far from it. I know money etc aren't rellevent guess I'm just nervous about meeting you all its easier online. But as you said Emma we have all benn through so much together I think it is time we all faced each other 
It will be fine Emma honest. How long we known each other now is it 3 yrs agao me and you started this?

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Goodness, is it really 3 years.    

Did you get your picture frames? 

I haven't really done anything today, but somehow the day has vanished. I took down the tree, and my poor dog looks so sad about it. He keeps wandering over to where it was and looking confused and glum.

Hope everyone has a nice evening. I'm planning to read the papers, eat, drink and be merry. We may even try a bit of   later....possibly.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Well I think its 3 years  

No it rained all day so didn't get a chance to go out and get photo frames.
spent day on net looking at high chairs, car seats and play pens.

Found a bargin 2 car seats (9months-11yrs) £55   so think I will get those
Seen a play pen thing to with sun canpoy and removable door think I may get one as it will be good for in the garden.

Boys in bed at 7pm they are really getting into the bed time routine so I am glad I started it. They seem to have dropped the 10pm feed the last few nights and are only waking up around 2/3am for a feed. Think I may try and see if they will take a dream feed with hope they will sleep through  may be wishfull thinking though 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I really would try the dream feed at 10/11 ish, and they might well then sleep through until morning.
Car seats and high chairs - you've got _ages_ until you need to buy those.  £55 for a car seat is good though. Do you know it wil fit your car? We had to buy a stupidly expensive one (over £200 ) as it was the only one that would fit the car. Must be so expensive having to buy 2 of everything.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh my god, I don't know where to start. I am cringing to the point of near death here   I am mortified that you guys think I'm glam - you'll be so disappointed if we meet up  

Donna - Emma said exactly what I intended to say about how irrelevent things are and that we're friends regardless of anything. She put it far better than I did  

I think it's been nearly 3 years since I joined you guys. I'm sure it was just after my Dad passed and that's 3 years next week   

I'm really scared now about a meet, but I don't know what of? That you'll find me scary, over confident, a chatterbox perhaps

Donna - I know exactly what you meant about the boots. I honestly wasn't offended   Really pleased the boys are doing so well. That poem was lovely too!

Emma- Any luck on the S? We haven't done it for ages! I've just not fancied it and then I got AF - which I was actually quite excited about because it was only a 5 week cycle this time!

Anyhoo - got to dash. Dinner is ready! Back later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello

Annie - you *are* glam. We've seen the photos! I will never forget you saying that you were going to take make-up and hair straighteners to hospital when you had Lady H.

No s in the end last night. We drank a bottle of very good but rather potent red wine and fell asleep the moment our heads hit the pillow.  Never mind.

How is everyone else? I've had a pleasant but uneventful day at home.

Got to go, W is being wibbly...


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Been out al day at MIL it was nice had we had yummy roast lamb.

Tried dream feed last night, Ryan wouldn't take it But Callum took half his bottle but they still both woke up around 3 so it was a waste of time really  Maybe they are a bit young to intriduce a dream feed  when did you guys do it with your little ones?
They completely changed there feeding pattern today so there last feed was at 8:30 instead of 5/6ish it meant they were in bed at 9 which is slightly later than i would like but may be better in the long run we will have to see how it goes tonight.
They will probably have a different feeding pattern tomorrow anyway as they seem to make the rules 

Hope you all had nice weekends.

So when and where for meet can't keep talking about it lets get into action 
sorry being bossy 
Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Hey! Check out my ticker - have lost weight since before Christmas. So pleased   .

Still got a way to go, just planning on a stone at a time...

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Way hey! - Well done Polly      I started my diet last week and fell really badly on Saturday by having a mcdonalds and a chinese. Just sat and ate a bowl of porridge made with rice milk. Nearly gagged on it. I forgot how nasty it tastes. Needs must though! 

Donna - I never did a dream feed really and when I did - it didn't work for her either. At the same ages as they boys, Hannah was having her last feed at around 8.30/9pm. All I did was try and bring her feed forward 15 minutes earlier than the day before until it was down to 7/7.30pm. See if they do the 9pm egularly first and then you could give that a go. You'll soon see how you can juggle things around to fit a bedtime routine. Still early days though.

Emma -  Shame about the S, but the wine sounds good! We were in bed and flat out by 9.30 last night. I was pooped! So no S here either.
OK - I did take my make up to the hospital with me, but couldn't move my legs to get the bag and put it on (pesky epidural!) - as the photos show. I've got huge dark circles under my eyes! I guess it will show Hannah in the future that delivering her was bloody knackering and not glam! 

Well, nothing planned today. I know a few friends are at home, so we might drop in on them.

Speak to you all later x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

My you've been chatty this weekend!

Polly, congratulations on the weight loss!!!!!!!!!!!  

Emma / Donna, remember the fuss I made about my smear last May, well if you recall it was absolutely fine in the end.  You'll both be fine, after everything you've been through this will be a piece of ****!

Emma, I am with you on the 121 thing, I hate group things and am also the one who doesn't say anything or gets tongue tied and wants to run away and hide.  So if it makes you feel better, we would be in the same situation!  Having said that, I don't have any spare annual leave hanging about as most is allocated so it would depend when it was, on whether I could make it. 

Oh, and Donna, I'm not glamorous or rich either.  The only way we're paying for stuff this year is both sets of parents are contributing to the wedding, and my parents wedding gift is more than generous cash so we can get some furniture and a new kitchen.  DF is on an average wage which will just cover outgoings so when I give up work (please God) we will be eating cold beans out of the can!   (And I'm not surprised you can't afford a house in London cos who can!)

I'm absolutely shattered, the cat keeps struggling to breathe in the middle of the night and it makes such a terrible noise that we wake up.  DF took the cat into the second bedroom on Sat night but I was so sure he was going to come in at some point and say he'd died that I couldn't sleep anyway!  We've had to leave him all day today as we have no choice but he keeps collapsing and we're so worried what might happen, and that we're bad 'parents'. 

We painted the living room at the weekend, cream colour, looks great.  Also, I found a really nice wedding dress!  I was a bit gutted though as I couldn't breathe in the size 10 which I have been for years so would be a size 12, I knew I'd put on weight but...  It is only £110 too in Debenhams.  I might ask my mum to open an account so we can have 10% off... 

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just for the record: I am not rich - like Kathy Bates almost said in Fried Green Tomatoes....it's just that I'm older and I've got more credit! No way could I ever have afforded to buy a house or flat when we lived in London!   

Neither am I glamorous.... 

And I can be very quiet in a group, I have to put on my "work" mode to do what I have to do at work, so I suppose I have loads of practice...

But there are only 6 of us - if we all make it! So it can't be that bad. I sound almost as though I am convinced....

Claire -sorry about the cat, very distressing. What is the dress like?

Annie - why rice milk? If you don't like it, don't have it - I usually make porridge with soya milk, which is fine, and add flaked almonds and apple puree to sweeten. Have you tried soya?

Love Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly -     on the weight loss, and after Christmas and a holiday too. That's incredible. 

Claire - poor cat. Hope he'll be Ok. Is there anything you can give to help with the breathing? 
What a busy weekend you've had. I bet Debenhams sizes are on the small side - think of it that way.

Annie - hope you find something nice to do today. What is rice milk? 

Donna - I think I started giving W a dream feed at around 10/12 weeks. Before that though I was bf and he was literally feeding non-stop from about 5pm to 2am. All babies are different and perhaps yours just aren't ready for a routine yet. They are still very young. You'll probably find that a routine begins to develop over the next few weeks.

Deedee - hope you are OK. Are things any better now Christmas is over?

I'm feeling rather   today. W slept beautifully, but my dog has eaten something that disgrees with him and had me up 6 times in the night to let him outside (how does dh manage to sleep through the noise  ), and still this morning I came down to find poo and vomit all over the carpet. Yuck, yuck, yuck......... All cleared up now, thank goodness.
We're off swimming today with SIL and my lovely little nephew.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - in that case it would be 5 of us sitting quietly listening to Annie chatter away.  

I'm not rich either, and we left London because there was no way we could have bought a house there. I still don't understand who does buy houses in London.
I suppose we're comfortable, and dh juggles our finances quite well, but we still seem to run out of money at the end of the month. At one of my mother and toddler groups (the village one here) there are mothers who look down on me and don't think I'm worth talking to because they've already calculated that dh earns less than their dh's and we live in a smaller house than them. When I met them, the first thing they asked wasn't how old is the baby, where did you live before, but where does your dh work, how may years qualified is he (you could see tham doing the sums in their head). I hate people like that. Sorry, rant over. There are some nice people there too..


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

How horrible. Well, they must have horrible lives if that is their main concern. Have you let it drop that you Write Books?   I bet that would make them sit up. You could just airily say: oh, it's highly technical stuff, I wouldn't bore you with the details.....

I have to say that I was in a painting class with a lady from your village, and she had SUCH a 1930s attitude to who was who in the village, but I thought it was just her...always going on about her "professional" husband,  the "people in the Big House" and the "villagers". Bleugh! 

Thank GOD that you aren't like them!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh God - it'll just me talking for Britain and trying to fill the air like I always do  . I do honestly believe though that things will not be that bad if we meet up. More likely we'll all walk away and wonder why we didn't meet up sooner   

Claire - So sorry about your cat. The poor little thing. I wouldn't sleep either! 
That's fab news on finding a dress. Don't forget to use a Sainsbury's nectar card too - you get points there! 

Polly- I used rice milk when I last lost weight as I'm trying to cut out dairy. It takes me a while to get used to it again is all. I found soya a bit to sweet for me   I added some raisins to it this morning and that got me through  

Emma - Sounds like you've got a few snobs in your village! You often find that those people are all talk and questions because they're jealous. I used to find in my line of work that quite often, those who earn more sometimes like to spend more and are further in debt than Average Joe. It's just a case of keeping up with the Jones's! So, you bare that in mind next time!
Sorry about the doggie. Typical - there's always something to keep you awake when the baby finally sleeps! Although, Hannah slept 7pm - 6am and then went back to bed til 8am today. Absolute bliss, but we have to get out of that habit soon. No lie - ins when Mummy goes back to work.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - did the painting lady ride a bicycle, do you know (with wicker basket for tootling up and won the village, not proper lycra-wearing long distance cycling). she sound very like someone I've met....


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Not to painting class....I'll PM you with who she is....

Annie - there is ONE soya milk that is not sweetened, I think it might be Alpro, but I'll check for you. And it isn't all the Alpro ones....

Love Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, I LOVE my ticker today, I can imagine it going all the way to the end... 

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

aaaah, Polly. I'm chuffed to bits for you. And I believe you're going all the way! Fab start to what is going to be a great year for you


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

My goodness, I'm tired now. An early night is in order. I've got to try and find something to cook in a minute. I couldn't be bothered to go food shopping today. We did go swimming, which was good fun.
My carpet still looks rather ropey. I'm not sure what to do to it now.  I tried Vanish and then a bicarb and water paste, and it is still stained, but doesn't smell any more.

Annie - why are you giving up dairy?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

you have been chatty today -  was it cause I was away 

Polly well done on the weight loss, what a great start it will be falling of you form now.

Emma the cheapest mens shaving foam you can find. spray it on the stain and rub in leave of a while then wipe with a damp cloth -  the stain will be gone!
I kicked a choc milkshake all over my beige carpet once tried the vanish spray and it was still stained used shaving foam and it was gone!!!! really it does work.

Got some really nice photos of the boys developed today, got a few enlarged. my house is turning into a gallery  

Callum had a dummy tonight  he wouldn't settle at bed time which isn't like him, think he may be constipated too has he hasn't gone today and usually goes once or twice a day. he wouldn't settle so eventually we tried a dummy thinking he would protest against it and refuse as normal but he took it and looked very content.
I don't mind if they only have them for sleeping and occasional use.

Getting them both weighed tomorrow which I always look forward to 

Claire hope your cat improves, I have 3 myself and I hate it when they are ill

off to bed now

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Emma, the sun should bleach it out a bit as well.  I knocked a strawberry smoothie over a beige carpet a few years ago and while the carpet cleaners got rid of a lot there was a distinct stain there.  To start with, I put a pile of books over it to hide it (depends where the stain is of course... ) but once the sun got involved it faded to nothing.  

Annie, Nectar card is at the ready!  I'm even considering waiting until the next round of Nectar promotions come through!! 

Donna, let us know how the boys get on at the weigh-in today!

Polly, will be watching this space for more weight loss news, I'm sure you're on a roll now!

Hi Deedee. 

Cat - we are giving him diuretics (vet prescribed) and he finished a course of antibiotics for fluid on the lungs/infection a week or so ago.  When we left this morning he looked very ropey indeed, if only we could phone him at home to ask how he is!   He looked so forlorn though.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - perhaps you could set up a webcam (a catcam) so that you can watch him whilst at work? Could you bring him to work and hide him in a box under your desk?
In all seriousness, hope he feels better soon. It must be such a worry.

Donna - thanks for the shaving foam tip. I'm stealing myself to try it. (Claire - I love the idea about piles of books, but I think I'd keep tripping over them.  ). What on earth made you think to try shaving foam in the first place?
Hope you get on well at the weigh-in. 

 everyone else.

I had a wonderful 8 hours sleep last night and feel human again. Off to mother and toddler group this morning, and shopping this afternoon.
have a lovely day everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

We're all out of shaving foam.  I'll get some later. Just realised that we normally have gel not foam. I'm guessing that foam would be better? I can just imagine adding a blue gel stain to the selection of stains already om the carpet.....


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning,

My dad listens to some weird readio programs (I guess that happens when you can't see) he heard it on one of them and told me about it after the milk shake accident. I have tried gel but foam works better.
I have wood floors everywhere where I live now expect a cream carpet on the stiars and hallway upstairs and the cats are always sick on the stairs!!!!! but the shaving foam works a treat!

Claire I do hope your cat is alright   
Oh fab about the wedding dress by the way I got mine form debenhams.

Polly meant to ask you how did you loose the weight?

Hello Deedee hope your ok we miss you, hows Hannah doing.

felling a bit   today Callum was really unsettled last night and moaned in his sleep all night! he was alseep but it disturbed us as we kept having to check on him. He was really restless and i don't know what is bothering him, I thounght he was constipated but he pooed this morning and it wasn't hard or anything 
He's sleeping now after needing lots of cuddles, ryan has been quite cuddly to.

DH didn't wasnt to go to work this morning he really misses them, anyway he got me to call him at work and say I needed him home  his work are really good about family stuff and they will probably still pay him or take it from is annual leave.
He has day off tomorrow anyway as we are taking the boys to guys hospital for a hearing test, they have been referred by Scbu as they were premature.

I have been having what I thought was AF for the past 2 weeks even though I was on the pill, I am on my 7 day break for the pill now (when I am meant to bleed) and I am having AF cramps so guess I'm going to continue to bleed 

better go Ryan is crying and I'm not dressed yet

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Donna- What a fab tip for the carpet. I am going to remember that one!!! Looking forward to hearing how the boys got on at weigh in today. It is hard for DH's when they have to go to work and miss out - or think they're missing out   When my DH went back to work, he was home by 2pm on the first day. Now he stays as long as poss - only kidding  

Emma - Dairy seems to bloat me out. I always feel better if I avoid it. Can't bring myself to cut out bread again entirely which helps too. I'll just cut down as much as poss.

Claire- What is the dress like?!?!

Polly/deedee - Hi!

Been food shopping this morning. Hannah has learnt to wave and does so to everyone she meets. Sounds cute doesn't it? - but she also does this persistant annoying noise all the way round the shop too. We had alot of "someones happy" comments. I guess she's chatting, but it grates on me after a few minutes! Think we also have our first word - "Dada". Bloody typical. 

Off to a play area this arvo with our Godchildren and some other friends who have today off. Hoping DH will climb in the ball pit so I can can sit down on the sidelines and chat! 

Bye for now x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon,

Will wasn't too happy to be back at the mother and toddler group, and grumbled away for an hour or so. Perhaps he's too stuck in his routine and is wary of change. 

Annie - W says 'dada' the whole time too but, in his case at least, it is just baby babble. I don't think it is a word as such (well, it might be to him). Dh of course thinks otherwise. 

Food shooping in a few minutes. can't decide what to cook tonight.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

What a horrible day of meetings, roll on home time!

Donna, hope those af cramps aren't too bad.  I've just got rid of mine thank goodness.

Annie, the dress is floor length, ivory with straps and some beading just below the boob area, and a bit fancy on the back (will stop people looking at my **** and musing how big it is when at the front doing vows! )  Hannah's waving sounds great, noise not so great!!  

Emma, what are you having for dinner tonight?  We're having shepherd's pie as need to cook it for FIL's 75th birthday party at the end of the month and need a practice run!  (Speaking of which, did I mention that MIL gave us one of her Christmas presents back as she "didn't like it"?   How rude!)

Hi Polly, Deedee.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire -  at your MIL. How rude!
I make a *fabulous* shepherd's pie (if I say so myself ). The secret is to add lots of red wine before the stock, and lots of herbs too. 
I think we'll be having another stir fry tonight (chicken or prawns, can't decide). Dh's arrival time is a bit hit and miss so quick is good. I'm such a convert to this stir fry lark - can't imagine how we managed without a wok.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Dh came home at lunch time. we went shopping this afternoon which was nice.

Took boys to clinic and I needed them checked over by a doc so they had the ok to start jabs. (would normally be done at 6wk check but they don't have their check till 10 wks as they were 4 weeks early, but still need jabs done at correct time - does that make sense?)
wasn't thinking they would have jabs today as not 8 wks till friday was planning on them having BCG next week as its already booked (not done at baby clinic so need an appointment) then have first round of jabs week after,but they wisked us through after seeing doc and they had there jabs   didn't give me time to worry about it though.
Poor Callum was asleep though and wouldn't wake up so poor love had it in his in sleep  only cried for a moment though.
they have both been asleep since   hope there ok.

Anyway Callum weighs 10lb 1oz  and Ryan weighs 7lb 4oz  so both doing well

really tired and got busy day tomorrow, up to guys for hearing test

may be back later depending on how boys are.

Donna xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I can't believe how big they both are now, especially Callum.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - the boys are doing brilliantly! Probably best that the jabs were sprung on you .I made my Mum take Hannah in on the first ones and I sat in the waiting room crying because I could hear her screaming. Took her myself to all the others. You get quite used to it!

Emma - I'm not convinced it's a word now either. I've not heard it today - but we can blow raspberries instead  

Claire - I'm going to hnave a squizz on the Debenhams website and see if it's on there. Sounds fabulous!

My Mum called about half an hour ago asking if she can have Hannah for a while this weekend because she misses her. Hell yeah she can!!! I can't decide wether to stay in and watch a DVD (like the good old days Emma) or head to starbucks and buy a huge slice of cake and read a good book or book a facial and pedicure...hmmmm. I am going to dream about my few hours of freedom in bed tonight and decide what to do!

Sweet dreams!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I am so jealous! Would she like to borrow Will too?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Ooops, posted before I'd finished. I've just been watching last night's ER and have been in floods of tears. It brought back all these horrible memories of Will being in SCBU. Can't believe how lucky we are.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I stupidly watched it too Emma. It made me feel sick. Had to run upstairs and give Hannah a bg kiss.I feel very lucky indeed!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Donna, I think it's a good thing you didn't have time to worry about the jabs, it's much better when these things appear out of nowhere.  Hope the boys are doing well today.   And aren't they getting big....

Annie, dress is on the web site but is shown with a horrible shoulder coat thing (well maybe it's called a bolero or something...) so doesn't look as nice as in 'person'.  I do want to buy something for my shoulders though as I am soooo pale and fake tan will look ridiculous.   What have you decided to do with your few hours freedom?  I think I'd go for the facial

Emma, your shepherd's pie sounds great, I think I might add some wine next time.  It was very nice though, was considering adding mushrooms as well, not sure though.   Which herbs??

Morning Polly.  Morning Deedee.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - the recipe I use is from a Gary Rhodes cook book that is years old. I've never been a great fan of his, but this one works:
1. Brown the lamb and set aside.
2. melt a knob of butter in a saucepan and add chopped veg (eg carrots, celery, onion) and got too soggy), pepper, grated nutmeg, and lots of chopped rosemary and thyme (fresh tastes much better than dried).
3. Add the lamb to the pan. Add a good dollop of tomato puree, tomato ketchup (yes, really), and Worcester sauce. Stir it all in.
4. Then add lots of red wine (I use up to half a bottle for 2/3 portions), but do it incrementally. Wait until one glug has evaporated, soaked into the meat etc (not quite sure where it goes) before adding the next.
5. Add a tablespoon or so of flour an stir that in. Then add some good veg or lamb stock (about a jug full). Bring to a gentle simmer and leave for approx 1.5 hours. 
Obviously you'll need some mash too. I think it tastes best if you make the meat mix, leave it to cool, and then skim off the fat, decant to a bowl, add the mash, and heat up for about 40 mins.

I wouldn't add mushroom because I think they'd get too mushy and flavourless, but thats a  personal thing. We don't add onions because dh hates them. 
Don't know if that helps. People have such strong opinions on shepherd's pie - my mother thinks it is quite wrong to have veg in the meat mix.

Glad yours worked well though.

It is absolutely tipping with rain here at the moment. We're off to the docs later for a follow up on Will's reflux. Other than that a quite day is planned. Might pop to B&Q for some DIY things for the weekend. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, thanks v much for typing out your recipe, will give it a go!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

You're all very quiet today. 

Donna - how was the hearing test? Are the boys alright after their jabs?
I tried the shaving foam trick on 2 small patches. One is better, but I can still see it, the other isn't (stain plus shaving foam patch). Not sure what I did wrong. I'm going to have another go tomorrow. Perhaps I didn't rub it in hard enough? Perhaps the damp cloth wasn't damp enough? Dunno 

Hope everyone had a nice day,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Emma sorry shavong foam hasn't worked it usually does. Sorry if I've made it worse i feel awfull 

Boys were fine after their injection probably slept more if anything which I can't complain about. Their poo has been different today not sure if its because of jab but apart from that there as been no change in them.

Hearing test was fine results came back clear in both ears for both of them  I didn't think there was any problem with hearing but always best to check.
They have there childrens out patient appointment form SCBU on monday so they are getting thoroughly (sp) checked over.

Annie what have you decided? I am with claire I would go for the facial 

Just ordered dome bits of next online, I'm getting terrible all I keep doing is spending money online   It was stuff we needed though 

I've got into the habbit this week of having a glass of wine in the evenings, never used to drink unless we went out. Dh and I might have a bottle of wine at home if it was a special occasion but thats it really but I've started fancying it to wind down a little in the eveing.

Callum wont settle tonight 

off to unload the washing machine before dinner Chicken curry and bombay potato, think we have some semosa and onion bajis to  and a glass of wine

night all

Donna xx

sorry Hello polly, claire and Deedee


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Donna - I can't seem to lay off the spending either at the mo! Bought Hannah yet more clothes today. It's just too easy. There's far too much cute stuff around. Bet she won't get to wear alot of it! 
Glad the boys hearing test checked out. 
Nothing wrong with an evening glass of wine. I seem to remember doing the same after Hannah. Maybe it's making up for 9 months of nothing! I think ours was just the fact that we were living a few doors away from our best friends at the time and it was too easy to push Hannah round to theirs in the evenings and share a bottle. Aaah, those days were great. Hannah was so dinky and would sleep in her pram til 10pmish and then we'd go home for her last feed! Sometimes we sat in the garden, in the lovely early evening summer heat. Happy memories.

Emma - How did Will get on at the Dr's?

Claire - I can't find the dresses online...grrr! Will have another look now!

Start Water Babies again tomorrow afternoon. Can't wait!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning everyone,

Sorry Emma I must have missed it in your post about Will and the Doc's. Why was you you taking him is he ok?

Annie it is far to easy, trying to justify but saying it's things they need  I am hooked on ebay though and I'm addicted to buying photo frames - although I do have alot of photos got another 60 pictures developed on monday I just can't stop taking photos

Callum is unsettled this morning and wont sleep even though he really wants to  I think you maybe right Emma and its the wind that unsettles them, its very windy here and I remember you suggesting that last time so you may have something there.

My friend is coming over today with her 15 month old daughter so that should be fun she hasn't seen the twins since they were born  

Off to have breakfats and get dressed if the boys will allow me

Polly hows the diet going? still all set for clinic in april?

Deedee hope to see you back soon

Claire out of interest what was the present MIL returned to you?  

Donna xx

p.s Emailed you all some pictures last night  sorry of the family 1 turns you off your cornflakes


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - thanks for the photos. The boys are still looking beautiful. No need to apologise for sending them. It is _always_ lovely to see photos. You are brave sending a pic of yourself and dh. You both look so happy and proud. 
Hope they'll be OK today.

I am/was the same with the wine thing. After I'd put W to bed all I wanted to do was crash out with a glass of wine. I'm trying to be strict now, in an effort to lose weight, so I'm not drinking in the week.

It is really windy here. I took the dog out for walk, but couldn't get far. The wind was blowing me back (and I was worried that a tree might fall on us).

Will was fine at the docs (it was just a routine check-up to see how he was getting on taking Gaviscon). She wants him to take it for another month and then see what he's like without it. She gave me a telling off for not having had him weighed for ages.   I didn't see the importance. He's growing out of his clothes so he must be doing fine. In fact, I bought him a cute little dressing gown online that came this morning, 12-18 months, and it is a little snug. 

Claire - how is the cat?

Annie - hope water babies goes well.

Polly - how are things?

Mother and toddler group this morning. In all honesty, I'm dreading it. W was so grizzly at the one on Tuesday, and I fear a repeat performance. I still don't get it. He never gets grumpy during the morning if we're at home. Perhaps he just doesn't like it.  I don't want him to grow up being antisocial and a loner though....

This afternoon I've got to tidy the garage.  Dh ordered some garden furniture in the sales and it is being delivered tomorrow, so I need somewhere to put it. What fun.

Have a lovely day people


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - The pics are lovely. Is that your DH? He looks different from the wedding photo or is it me? The boys are gorgeous.

Emma - I think you're right to persist with the M&T group. It's probably just getting used to a different environment and having alot of people around him. How is Will when your SIL and her children come over? Have you got Will in the next stage car seat yet? We got Hannah weighed last week to see if she was heavy enough to go in it, but she's not quite there. We'll try again at the end of the month. It'll be so sad when she moves out of her baby seat. She used to be so small in it and now she's bursting out  

Claire - I found the dress in the end! It's beautiful. Give the Bolero a go. I turned my nose up at my friend when she said she had one with her dress. Luckily she didn't listen to me because it looked stunning. I don't think they look that amazing on the hanger, but she looked so chic! See how it goes.

Deedee - Hope things are going well and that Hannah is thriving. We're all here for you if you need us  

Polly - Morning!

We've got our first meeting at Nursery tomorrow afternoon and then Hannah is going to start going one morning a week   It's gone too fast   It's been such a dream come true (but hard work!). I want to go back to the beginning and re live it all.
I also received confirmation from work this morning on my return to work day, my new salary, holiday entitelement etc. 
One piece of good news though - I get a £200 tax free bonus for going back  

Can you believe how windy it is out there. My fences are holding on for dear life! 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hi again,

Annie thats great about the bonus, I am sure you will have fun spending it  more glamarous beauty products prehaps 

I did treat myself to a new lip gloss and mascara this week though 

Emma gald Will is ok

I have just bought the next stage car seat! early I know but it was a fantastic deal *2* car seats for £56 the car seats cover them from roughly 9months-11yrs! I know it goes on weight but I can'tremeber what the weights were.

Boys are still unsettled  they are asleep then wake up have a little moan then off back to sleep there getting ratty now though. I don't think they like staying in as they are much happier when we are out but its so windy and cold today not sure if I should take them out or not.

Morning claire how are you?

I hope Deedee is ok

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone!

I'm feeling really happy today and no specific idea why, I just feel like I could sing... 

Donna, thanks for the new photos, send away I love looking at baby pictures!  I also thought your DH looked different but then the photo on your messages is quite small.   Anyway, I'm sure I'll bore you with wedding pics once we have that done...

Annie, congrats on the bonus!!  I'm hoping for a letter today confirming I get a bonus (not tax free though!) as compensation for all that stress I was put through in November with the restructure.  I've been told informally I have something coming but not how much.  Very impatient, checked my pigeon hole dozens of times already... probably on someone's desk waiting to be signed. 

Bolero - well am hoping for something a bit lacy rather than a bit of material as I think that looks yucky but we'll have to see what's out there.  Going to the registrars on Saturday for notice of marriage, hoping to confirm date etc at end of month, fingers crossed venue booking will still be ok.

Hi Deedee, thinking of you, hope you're ok.

Emma, the wind is dreadful isn't it.  Last night I thought the house might actually lift up and we'd end up in Oz!  I think because my last house is terraced and this one's detached I can hear it from all sides but it was a bit !

Hi Polly, any more weight loss news! 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hi again,

Look at all of you with your bonus's   lucky things. We did get some back dated tax credit so guess that was my bonus as no longer working to get one.

Yes that is DH in the photo he probably looks differetn because he needs a hair cut its a bit over grown  

boy's seem a bit better now hoping it lasts ( sorry if all I talk about is them but its all I do all day)

Claire - I wore one of thise yucky bolero jackets    only joking 

um maybe I could bore you all with wedding photo's to  

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - you do make me   You sing away... (how about, 'if you're happy and you know it clap your hands...)
This wedding stuff is getting very exciting...

Donna - I take Will out in all weathers, but he is very wrapped up indeed.

Annie - I did go to M&T, and it was quite nice actually. Perhaps not so noisy as it can be.  W is fine with SIL's children, who are very noisy en masse, but perhaps that because he's known them since birth.
W has been in his next car seat since the start of Dec. He was 9.4 kg (is that 23lb)then, and I dread to think what he is now. I put him on our scales last night and they said 10kg, but I don't think it was very accurate. He likes his food, if not his milk.

Speaking of which, how do you get Lady H to eat meat. I try to give him protein (meat, fish, lentils) each lunchtime, and he is very fussy with the meat. I think it is the texture. I've tried pureeing it, but then it tastes foul, but he struggles with pieces. I don't think my preparation technique is all it should be. He loves fish, but thats sloppy and easy to eat.

All this talk of food is making me hungry.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am so bored today, my friends phone isn't on so odn't think she is coming.

Emma I would go out but then I get wet, which I don't really want. May go for a quick walk if it stops raining.
not sure what to suggest about the meat, when I was nannying I used to blitz it in the food proccessor then added it to the mashed or pureed veg.

i am starving today can't stop eating, i've already had some soup but I can't stop picking at things so think I'm going to have some cracker bread and phillidelphia (sp)

Donna xx

Claire any sign of that bonus


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Donna, you made me laugh with your bolero comment!   Talk away about the boys. 

Emma, actually if DF asks me if I'm happy, I do clap my hands...    Glad M&T went ok today!

Still no sign of my flipping letter!   Hope it's today or tomorrow, we could do with some good news.  Cat - was very weak last night and fell on his side when he was just sitting down.  But this morning woke to the sound of the stairs carpet being scratched   (not a big deal as we're replacing them but would rather break the habit now) and a perky cat this morning so goodness knows.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - lets hope your cat is on the road to recovery. Sounds promising.

Donna - I've had another go with the shaving foam, and it is looking much better. I think another go is needed though. How long would you leave it between applying the foam and wiping it up? And do you wipe it or scrub it hard?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Afternoon Chatterboxes  


Claire - I think a lacy bolero sounds lovely. If you can't find one, I bet Polly could knock you one up! Our resident Lady of craft (not witch) who can turn a hand to anything! 
Well done on your bonus too! That'll be a help towards the wedding costs.... or maternity items  

Emma - Glad M&T went well. W.Babies wasn't as enjoyable today. It was out first time attending a different session. I had to change it because of my imminent return to work. The group were obviously alredy well established and friendships formed. I felt a complete ****. The ladies were nice though. Some spoke to me and asked about Hannah - who was babbling "Dada" and waving her arms around. She gets really excited when she sees the water and other babies! The class was really fun though. Wore my nice new goggles to go under the water with Hannah. Her face is hysterical - I love it! 
I had a letter today inviting me to a meeting at my surgery next week to discuss baby development in 7month - 1 yr olds, MMR and to have a 1-1 with the HV. I shall attend that one. Sounds interesting. I'll also get Hannah weighed again to see if she can get in her car seat. It's sooooo cool. I want her in it! She weighed 18lb 14ozs last Thursday.

Donna - I think that's an absolute bargain you got on those car seats. Don't blame you for buying them now.
I do think there should be a little treat in there for me with that bonus! Another moisturiser or eye cream perhaps!
I have got a facial booked for Saturday but it was a gift from my baby shower. Still not had a chance to use it. Still won't unless my Mum has Lady H!

Right - play time! And then bath time! And even better.... bedtime!

Night all x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I'm waiting in for my garden furniture to be delivered, and I'm getting impatient.  I can't take the dog out, I can't have a shower, and I've cleaned the kitchen.

What do you all have planned for the weekend? We're planning a couple of days of DIY and gardening, weather permitting.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning everyone,

I've pulled a muscle in my back, well left shoulder blade really. Its really achey and hurts when I move my head  think I was sitting awkwardly when i was feeding one of them yesterday.

No plans for me today, SIL was coming over with my nephew but he's teething and really suffering so she's going to keep him at home.
I have to wait in for a delivery from next and if that comes early enough I will be going shopping (food) with the boys  

Callum didn't fully settle in bed till around 10pm last night  Ryan was a good boy as ever  He loves his cot.
Both seem happier today, they usually have 1 grumpy day a week and I guess yesterday was it.

Insurance people have cleared the upstairs of my mums house and the cleaning starts on monday so they will be satying here from monday till wednesday   quite looking forward to it really just hope boys behave themselves and don't play up to Granny as they know she will spoil them 

OOOOHHH stuff from next as just come   even though I did ask for afternoon delivery  means I can go out later now though.

Hope you are all well.

Polly how are you?

Claire any bonus yet?

Right off to open parcel

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - enjoy your parcel.

Something was puzzling me yesterday. What do you do when it is just you at home and both boys need feeding? How do you decide who to feed first?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Emma,

About the carpet I'm not to sure how long I leave it on for maybe 10 mins, sometimes I forget about it though and its there for hours  I scrub at the stain then had more foam if necessary and leave for a while.

About feeding the boys if the feed at the same time then I feed them together. I sit on the sofa and put there heads on my lap and there bodies laying on the sofa hope that makes sense  

Parcel was great some clothes for the boys and yet another photo frame, this one is big though it olds 8 pictures, need DH to put hooks in the wall now 

Has your furniture arrived yet? hope your not waiting in all day.

I've started on a mad cleaning spree, re-arranging things and throwing loads out  its one of those things where you start in one place but that leads to another and before you know it you've gone round the whole house.
My old dance teacher is coming round next week to see the boys and its the first time she has seen my house so I think thats what started me off.

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

Emma, hope that furniture's arrived by now!!  Hope you enjoy your DIY this weekend.

Weekend - got to return a poor quality dinner set to Argos  but just found a much nicer one in Asda  and complained to Argos so they are sending compensation vouchers for my trouble .  Then to the registrars to do the notice of marriage, pick up new cat pills, and paint the woodwork in the living room and then on Sunday paint the hallway and hopefully make some nice soup from scratch.

Donna, hope your back feels better soon, I get something that sounds similar and it's horrible isn't it.  

Hi Annie, Deedee, Polly.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - have a lovely weekend. I feel tired just reading about it.

Donna - dance teacher?   Were you a dancer? Tell us more.......

Furniture finally came at 12.30. What a waste of a morning. Off to B&Q for a few dull DIY bits in a minute once his lordship wakes up. He is very grumpy today - more teething I think.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

Wanted to wish you a great weekend!

       

We're getting takeaway pizza tonight, got my bonus and it's a little bit more than I thought!  

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Claire congratulations on the bonus, enjoy your pizza!
Have a great weekend.

Yes I was a dancer nothing flash more of a hobby really did do exams and shows and stuff though  I did Tap from the age of 5 and Ballet from the age of 9 I stopped doing both just after I got married so I was 21 then. Did it for quite a while.
I can go right up on my toes in Ballet, I love my point shoes I'd where them round the house if I could 

Been shopping and bought loads of nothing really. bought a new bin for the kitchen and some mugs  got some food as well.

Just halfed cooked dinner -  Chicken chasseur yummy its all ready just pop it in the oven when DH gets home 

Right a little more tidying for me, back later

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Have any of you guys ever been to Rome? Looks like I'm ready to book my girlie trip there in February. Just wondered if anyone could recommend where to stay etc?

Got a nice day planned. Off to my friend this morning and then taking Hannah to my Mum's after lunch for a few hours whilst I go and have a 1 and a half hour facial....bliss!

Then I'm off to another friends tonight for a girlie night of take away and chat. Taking Hannah with me as DH is out with the men tonight. It's going to be interesting trying to erect the travel cot on my own. It's a pain in the ****! Hopefully 4 intelligent women will be able to solve it though  

Speak to you all later. Have a nice day


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - hope you had a lovely afternoon of pampering. Do you feel gorgeous now?

Donna - are the boys any more settled today?

Polly, Deedee, Claire - hope yuo're having lovely weekends.

Nothing much to report from here. We've had a lovely day doing things in the garden - chopping down lots of overgrown trees and shrubs etc. W's 3rd toth apeared this morning. That explains why he was so very grumpy yesterday. Tomorrow dh is taking W out for the morning so I get some time to myself - woohooo!

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie, I have been to Rome and stayed in a great hotel. I just can't remember the name, but I could take you there! It is very near the vatican. But not cheap I don't think. I'll keep wracking my brains, maybe it will come to me.

Donna - a dancer - how talented!

Hi Emma, Deedee, Claire-of-the-busy-weekend. Did you get everything done?

I've been feeling really sorry for myself all day, having a bad time with af - achy, spaced out, exhausted and weepy. I really resent having it now that I know it will do me no good. I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow. If I do, I am going to make cushions all day, as ebay seems to have picked up again. I have loads cut out from when I stopped, so I only need to sew, and get them online. Or maybe I will just slob about. 

It's obviously a good week for money for the vag team, I found an unexpected lump of money in my account - a tax refund, as it turns out, but I'd forgotten it was on its way. It was very welcome, as we thought we only had £10 to last us til Tuesday, and the car needed petrol  (that's how rich we are, Donna!). That cheered me up a wee bit. 

OK, that's your lot, hope you are all having a good weekend.

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Found it! It's the Hotel Columbus, 33 Via della Conciliazione - Rome 00193 - Italy.

15th century, very atmospheric, but no spa.  Can you manage?  

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - just wanted to send a big cyber  your way. Hope you feel better tomorrow.

We're the same with money this month. We cannot spend anything at all until Monday when dh gets paid. We're eating up the contents of the freezer this weekend. Meals are like 'ready steady cook' here. Mind you, I've spent the evening eyeing up things I want to buy online next week. 
Fabulous news that you found some bonus money. 

Annie - never been to Rome, I'm afraid.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I wish I'd never made the coment about money now  I didn't mean it the way it came out on here and I think I've effended you all now  I really didn't mean to.

Shoulder and neck are still killing me got worse over night and I had to call my mum over to help me today - I hate asking for help.
Been taking pain killers all day and feel very woozy now. going to taje myself off to bed in a minute I don't feel at all well.
Dh did all the night feeds last night so I can't expect him to do the same again tonight after working all day, I'm sure he would if I asked though.

Dh is building a chest of draws we bought for the boys room so I can finally sort out there clothes especially as my mum and dad are coming to stay on monday while work is being done on there house.

Sorry Annie I have never been to Rome, would love to go though  

Boys were much better yesterday and today, and went to bed really well, down first time no arguments, crying or dummies 
Ryan is a bit snuffly poor love but seems ok in himself so hope it stays that way. sounds like he is really having trouble breathing though.

I'm going to try and eat something then off to bed

Night all

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - you haven't offended me in the slightest. 
Are you feeling any better today? You've done the right thing asking your mum for help. I bet she's only too happy to spend more time with her grandsons. Take care, and try not to do too much. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - Yep, felt bloomin fab after that little treat. I drifted off for a while and felt nice and refreshed for it. 
I'm envious that Will has his 3rd tooth. Hannah still hasn't even got one. Even though she's had symptoms of teething for months now  
I'm so sorry, I only just remembered that you asked me about meat. Well, Hannah will eat just about anything so I've not really had to use any tricks... yet! Usually I just mash meat up with veg and/or potatoes. She loves cottage pie and fish pie is quite a winner. The fish flakes nicely and I make the mash nice and creamy. I tried just giving her some plain chicken yesterday. I broke little bits off and popped them in her mouth. She chewed in it for ages, but it went in! 
I remember my HV telling me that if she didn't respond well to chunks or lumps, to take it back a step and then try again. 

Donna - I wasn't offended either   We all have valid concerns about meeting up. It's exciting - but scary!
Sorry you're still in pain. Don't worry about asking your Mum for help. Mum's LOVE being needed. 

Polly - Sorry you're feeling naff at the mo. Stay strong - it's nearly time for the dream to commence! 
Thank-you for the Rome recommendation. I'm going to start looking now!

Deedee - Just want you to know I'm thinking of you and Hannah. Hope you're both doing well.

Claire - Hope you're having a good weekend  

Well - Hannah's just left for church with her Granny. I'm going to start looking for a holiday!

Bye for now x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon,

Keep trying to post and loosing my connection  

Polly I hope your feeling better, Good news about teh ebay sales. I'm addicted to ebay at the moment I will have to try and find your cushions.

Shoulder is a little better today but I have to take Ibuprofen every 4 hours otherwise it kills! getting some cream for it todat aswell.

DH picked up the wronf drawers from Ikea but as it turns out it wasn't his fault they had benn put in the worng places. When we have returned the drawers we are only entitled to a 70% refund as the box is open I understant what they are saying and didn't cause A fuss in the shop but I have written a letter on complaint ast the item was marked up as being in aisle 69 location 26 when infact it was at the end if aisle 57, how was we meant to know that! the item in Aisle 69 location 26 is a similar set of drawers in the same range thats why we didn't reliase till we opened the box  

Dh is going to take boys to his mum's ;ater and watch the footy there giving me a couple of hours 'me' time thing is I wanted to go to his mum's but he insists I stay at home and have a break and rest as I am with the boy's all the time. I will miss them  

Hope you are all having nice weekends.

Annie your facial sounds bliss think I'd get bored though an hour and a half sounds very long for a facial.

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - It's really important you take that "me" time. You put your feet up my friend and enjoy the peace while you can!
I cannot believe Ikea wouldn't give you a refund. Would they not even swap it for the correct drawers?!? If they had them in the wrong location, how could you possibly know they were the wrong ones until you built them. Idiots! I would keep going onto them about that one Donna, until you get a swap or a full refund.
It's surprising how quickly that hour and a half went with the facial. I've had a 2 hour body massage and facial before - that was lurrrvly!

Well - my daughter is a genius. She has finally learnt to clap her hands and hasn't stopped all afternoon. She can also blow raspberries incredibly well and displayed this new skill to the entire congregation this morning, as well as in the Ministers face when he greeted her. I'm so proud  

I've had a nice day. My friend and her little man (Hannah's Boyfriend  ) spent the day with us. The pair of them have been chasing each other round my kitchen in their walkers. It's so cute! 

I also spent my "me" time this morning trying to find a summer holiday and a Rome deal. No luck on either count. So I'm back to give it another go. 

I'm online if anyone wants to save me and chat! 

Night x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening,

The 'me' time was good although I spent it putting the boy's clothes in their new drawers   then my back started hurting so I snggled on the sofa with lots of pillows and a magazine  I missed my boy's though. I text DH to see how they were and Ryan was asleep and Callum was awake knowing he was awake made me miss him more. I know I was being silly and I did enjoy being on my own for a while.
Callum woke up when DH got in so i was able to give him a bottle and put him to bed, Ryan went straight to bed. Callum has been taking 80z bottles today so I don't think it will be too much longer before he wants to be weaned.
Got there out patients appointments at the hospital tomorrow.

Just sepnt evening putting up lots of photo everywhere, my house as gone from being a blank canvas to having my boy's everywhere, I think I may have gone a little OTT 
I'm just so proud 

Off to make bottles then bed for me, where hopefully I will be able to sleep if my shoulder will let me.

talk to you all in the morning,


Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - Do you have to hold off weaning for a while because of the boys being premature? I just have vague memories of my friend having to wait a bit longer because her daughter was born early. 

A few bits going on here today. I'm meeting a friend for lunch who told me yesterday that she is pregnant with her 2nd baby. I'm a little bit gutted about that one for purely seflsih reasons. I work with this friend and just as I go back, she'll be leaving again to have this baby. I haven't been in the office at the same time as her for nearly 2 years now  She went off first and then I left to have Hannah as she came back. Honestly! When she comes back after a year,  I hope I'll be leaving again.

Then I'm heading to the Travel Agents to see if they can find me a Rome deal. I think I need some advice on where to stay. Particularly with the location side of things! I? was online for 2 hours last night and my brain was fried afterwards!

Chat to you all later x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Monday and I'm not feeling at all well, very sore throat and aches, I can't swallow without pain.   But we did get a lot done at the weekend - registrars for notice of marriage, painted the hall downstairs, living room skirting, ceilings in the dining room and landing.  Also got a requote for our kitchen with our changes so ready to order once we've been paid (hefty deposit... ).  Have emailed venue for confirmation of our provisional booking and ready to send the deposit for that too, just hoping that the booking is still ok!  Also need to buy the wedding dress (hopefully Friday) and find some invitations (just buying off the rack for a few quid, seems silly to pay a fortune to have some printed up).

Annie, I went to Rome a couple of years ago.  We stayed in a central location which was great for sight seeing (we were round the corner from the Trevi fountain, about 200m from Spanish Steps and could walk to the Colosseum and Roman Forum; also near to plenty of nice places to eat and drink).  Only had to get the metro to the Vatican (watch out for 8 year old girls pickpocketing on the metro, I've heard some tales!).  Our hotel was a very basic 3* but clean called Hotel Accademia but I suspect that you will want something a little nicer!  (The friend I went with was broke - incidentally it's the 'best' friend who no longer speaks to me, such sacrifices for so little... ).  I found our hotel on Trip Advisor by reading reviews on there and then picking one that had good reviews (at least, at the time) and was in our price range, never gone wrong with that approach.

By the way, I'm sure you'll love Rome, I did!  

Donna, I think it sounds fab to get loads of pics up around your house, why not!

Emma, congrats to Will on his third tooth!  What a grown up he's becoming!! 

Polly, sorry to hear you're having a bad time with af, hope you're feeling better now. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - sorry you're feeling yucky this morning. Any chance of leaving work early? Sounds like you had another busy weekend.

Polly - are you feeling any better? Did you get any curtains made up? I've looked on ebay too, but there were so many I couldn't begin to guess which were yours.

Donna - poor you with your back. Hope your hospital appointment goes well.   at Ikea. I'd get back in touch and kick up a fuss.

Annie - good luck with the travel agents. I'm rather jealous. 

Deedee - hope you are OK.

Food shopping and maybe swimming for me today. Our cupboards/fridge are a bare as bare could be. Back later,
Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Thanks for that tip. I shall search for that one now! Sorry you're feeling a bit poorly. Sounds like you've got alot going on aswell! All very exciting! 

Emma - Didn't get on that well at the Travel Agents. Chap there was a bit of a chocolate teapot   Enjoy swimming!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Going home now, feel lousy.  If I'm not back on in the next few days hope you all have good ones. 

x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi folks

well, I felt well enough yesterday to  32 miles. Good for me - check out my ticker!!!! But that saw me off for the rest of the day! still feel a bit yuk, but not so bad.

Sorry you are feeling rough, Claire - did you overdo it at the weekend? Busy busy.

Donna, you didn't offend me about ££. For goodness sake, all the things we talk about on here, I don't imagine there is much you -or anyone - can say that would offend. I didn't mean to offend you either 

Annie, hope you get your holiday sorted soon.

Emma - good swim?

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - 32 miles!!!!!!!        Well done on the ticker too.  Hope you feel back to your old self by tomorrow.

Claire - hope you feel better soon. Perhaps a few days taking things easy is in order?

Donna - how did you get on today? Did they pass with flying colours? How is your back/shoulder?

Annie - when are you hoping to go to Rome? Sorry you didn't get far today.

I went shopping but not swimming. Somehow we ran out of time. W is a bit out of sorts again today - a combination of a cold and teething. Delightful child that he is, he projectile vomited all his dinner over me. Right, my curtains beckon. I'm determined to get them finished by the weekend.

Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Well Im feeling much more like myself (if u know what I mean!) I dont know what it is about Xmas and New Year that makes me feel down, its not like anything awful happened at that time in the past. I am a summer chick and need my sunshine so think I might have that SAD thing, who knows! 

I have missed soooo much guys and feel awful for just disappearing but I hope i can come back....

Donna- thanks so much for the fotos, your wee boys are georgeous!!! You must be so proud of them and sounds  like your coping really well. 

Look how far we have come from this time last year. DH and I were just talking about how this time last year we found out about my PCOS and were about to go down the clomid route. Little did we know I was already preggers!!!!!!!!

Hannah is doing so well, she is still sleeping all night (Bless her, sleeps like a log just like her mum!) Her last feed is about 10pm and she wakes about 9am- brilliant.
She had her second set of injections on Tues and weighed in at 13lb. She has started cooing and making gurgling noises as if trying to talk which is so cute. She is strarting to develop her own little personality.

My mat leave ends at the end of January   (I only took 5 months because Im hourly paid and didnt think I was going to get my mat pay). It turns out that i have to apply for the job and go through an interview aswell! I dont really mind if it means that I actually get a proper contract at the end of it. Interviews are on Friday so wish me luck!!

At the moment we are starting to organise Hannahs christening and are thinking about Mothers Day. I cant wait until the spring is here, i love seeing all the daffodils coming up.

ps had s at the weekend (1st time since before I got pg) and it wasnt as difficult as I thought. Maybe having Hannah has cured my vag....??

Hope evryone is well , I have been thinking about you all.

Did i read something about a vag team meet?? Dont forget about me if you are arranging one!!!

bye for now,
DD xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee  - welcome back! It is lovely to hear from you, and you sound so much more like your old self. I can't believe Hannah 2 sleeps until 9am. Wow! Long may that continue....
She sounds so cute. Will there be pictures at some point?

Claire - wonder how you are today. I'm guessing that you are off work. Hope you make a speedy recovery.

Polly - how are you today?

Donna - you're very quiet.  How did you get on yesterday? Do you have your mum and dad with you now?

Annie -  

Despite having no food inside him, W slept until 7.30.  We're off to the vets this  morning, just for an annual check-up and vacs, and then I must tackle the ironing mountain. What a glamorous life. Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Come to rescue us from falling off page 1  

Deedee- Great to hear from you. I cannot believe how well Hannah sleeps. How fab is that! Long may it last!
I still haven't got around to arranging a blessing for Hannah. Not sure it's ever going to happen now. I've already moved on to her 1st b.day party! Trying to find a nice location at the moment and decide on a theme (yes a theme!). Have you decided on Godparents etc?
So, are you going back to work at the end of the month (interview permitting)? How are you feeling about going back? Where is Hannah going whilst you're there? What hours are you hoping to do?
Glad that all is back to good in the "S" dept   Childbirth seems to have cured my vag too. Wonder if it was all of those internals. I've still got irratic cycles, but guess I can't have it all  
You really must send us a piccie when you can. We'd love to see her  

Emma - They're unbelievable sometimes aren't they! When Hannah was poorly and eating next to nothing, she was sleeping 7-7. Now we have developed a habit of waking at 4.30am in the last few days. It's really starting to get on my last nerve! I don't do ANYTHING differently!

Polly - Please tell me the mileage you quoted is a typing error and should read 3.2 miles and not 32. Because if it's 32 I am going to crawl into a corner and beat myself with the stick of shame. Dear Lord Lady - that is just phenomenal.
A very huge "well done" on the ticker. You go girl!

Claire - Hope you're on the mend.

Donna - How is it with the parents?

Well, another spanner in the Rome plan and I am getting seriously hacked off with it all. I've just discovered that I can't go on the dates we decided on, so now I have to see if everyone can change. Another girls has said she wants to come now, so I need to find a triple room (v.rare!) All that on a budget and in central Rome.

By the hoo Polly & Claire. What's the public transport like over there? Would it be simple enough to get the metro to the hotel? Would a taxi cost me a small fortune? Any advice gratefully received!

Well, I'm off to look for yet more holidays. 

Ciao Bellas x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been quiet have my mum and dad here so its been a bit crazy they are leaving tomorrow though.

Claire I hope your feeling better.

Deedee great to hear from you, I am soooooo Jealous that Hannah sleeps form 10-9  I so wish the boys would do that. I shouldn't complain really they are in bed between 5.30-7 and don't wake till 3am to feed then we are up for morning bottle around 7 ish give or take an hour.

Polly I don't know how you cycle that far - well done. Ticker is great! its just falling off you!!!

Emma how's Will now?

Annie any luck with holidays? where are you thinking of going for your summer holiday?

Boys appointment was fine, Callum had put on 10oz in a week so now weighs 10lb 11 oz, Little Ryan put on 3 oz in a week and now weighs 7lb 7 oz. They don't need to see Callum anymore but I have a follow up appointment for Ryan in 3 months so they can keep an eye on his weight. He also has to have an ultra sound on his hips, which should have been done beofre now. its just routine because he was breech and squashed up they need to check everything has developed properly.
They had there BCG today which goes in there arm instead of leg so its kept seperate from all other injections. it only goes in under the skin and it took a couple of goes to get Callums right so he as a few holes in his arm poor love. Both been a bit grumpy this afternoon which is understandable I would be to but it meant they got over tired but both in bed bow so hoppy for a better day tomorrow, especially as my dabce teacher is coming I want them to be all smiles so I can show them off.

Deedee well done on the sex I wish we had done it  me and DH that is not me and you  
I just don't want to have sex never have done really, think I only pushed myself because of my desire for a baby. is that normal? how can you not want to have sex  

better go I think the stew is ready for serving  

Talk tomorrow

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Evening all,

Just out of the bath which DH ran for me, (glass of wine and scented candles thrown in!!) he must be thanking me for Friday night!!!  

Emma- Im really sorry for not posting pics of Hannah- will def try to do that soon. How do you get the pic beside your messages like that? help? 
Gosh you are probably all wondering if Hannah really exists, a bit like Suri Cruise. Should I charge millions for the first foto a la Hello or OK? 

Annie- We are having two Godparents- Godfather is DH's good friend from years ago and our mutual friend is Godmother (going through painful divorce so was thrilled to bits to be asked).
Im actually in a strange way looking forward to going back to work. I work part-time which means my mum is going to look after Hannah for us. My hours are quite irregular because I teach so nothing is confirmed until the last minute when student numbers are confirmed. Maximum will be 12-14 hours per week but hourly rate is very good.

Donna- Your feelings about S are completely normal- I felt exactly the same when ttc. i was so scared when thinking about 'getting back in the saddle' because it had been so long but things seemed a lot easier. I suppose it had a lot to do with the fact that we were no longer having sex simply to get pregnant so all that pressure was off.

Oh I hear crying, H must have woken, better go check what DH is doing to her.

Bye for now,

DD


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Guys - I am having the worst time ever  

The Rome trip is all off -and it's all my fault  

I told my friends I could go on Thurs 22nd Feb - Sun 25th. One of my friends is a hairdresser and SAturday's off are gold dust for her. She had that weekend agreed and moved all of her clients around.

Then yesterday I was reminded that I am taking my friends 10 year old daughter to the theatre on that Saturday and I just couldn't let her down in a million years. She's the daughter of my friend who lost her hubby a few years ago suddenly. I just couldn't/wouldn't do it.

I literally didn't sleep a wink last night. I am so wracked with guilt. Everyone is really dissapointed and probably a bit hacked off. I am trying so hard to find ways around it, but I just don't see how.

I've told the others to go without me - but they're refusing to do that.

I was so looking forward to the break. I'm devestated


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Annie, don't be so hard on yourself.  It was just a simple mistake. I forget what I'm supposed to be doing and when, and I don't have a fraction of your social life. I'm sure your friends won't hold a grudge. Could the hairdresser friend rearrange her clients again so that you could all go on a different weekend? I'm sure that there must be some possible solution. I agree that you can't cancel the theatre trip, but there must be other options?

The fact that the others won't go without you tells me that they're not really upset with you. They know that it wouldn't be half as much fun without you.

Deedee - I'm   at the idea of anyone asking me for help with photos. I'm hopless at all that stuff. You have to go into your profile on FF, pick the 'I will upload my own photo' option, and then find a photo from your PC (thats the bit where things start going wrong for me). I've managed to add my phtotos more by luck and trial and error than anything else.
Going back to work part-time sounds great - best of both worlds.

Donna - glad the twins got on OK at their check-up. 

Claire, Polly - hello!

It is really   here. I think we'll stay in all day (apart from going out to walk the dog). I'd really like W to entertain himself with toys for a while so that I can crack on with my curtains. I took the dog to the vets for his annual checkup yesterday and I've been told to put him on a diet.  He's 25kg and should be 20. Perhaps I'll get him a ticker......

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Thanks for the support. There are solutions, but none that anyone seems willing to budge on. I've tried to change the dates on the tickets - but they won't let me. My friend could get her parents to take her daughter to the theatre so we can bugger off to Rome - but how mean is that on her daughter?! My friend might be able to reschedule clients again. I can't see why not, but then I don't know how things work in a salon. Maybe it really isn't that simple?
I've sent her a text this morning asking her if it's possible to move that saturday off to a few weeks later. Got a feeling the answer will be No for some valid reason.
I am such an idiot sometimes   Serves me right.

You ticker gag made me giggle though. Put a smile on my face for a few seconds. Your poor doggy, having to go on a diet. 

It's really rainy here to ay aswell, but I've got to get out of this house. I'm heading to my friends (with the 10yr old daughter) for some more support!

Have a good day x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I didn't realise that you'd already got the tickets. That really does make things difficult doesn't it. 
I would say that you can't let the little girl down, but there could be a way round that. If you took her out before that weekend, say the one just before, to the theatre _and _ somewhere else (girlie day shopping, grown-up meal out etc) perhaps she wouldn't feel let down to the same extent and you could still go on the scheduled weekend?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyine,

Annie I am sorry you are having a hard time at the moment. Don't be to hard on yourslef it was an honest mistake and as Emma said your friends can't be hacked off with you otherwise they would go without you. Is it possilble you could re schedule with your friends daughter?

Emma lol and your dog going on a diet poor thing his in on special food now?

Deedee you sound so upbeat and back to your old self   sounds like you are looking forward to going back to work to.
I would love to see some pictures of Hannah and come to think of it maybe one of you to   I remember a while back myself, Annie, Emma and Polly emailed eachother pictures of ourselves but I don't think uou or Claire had joined us then so maybe we should send you pictures of ourselves and you can send us all one of you?

Polly how are you? how aer you loosing all the weight is it through exercise or are you dieting?

Claire I hope your feeling better but as your not back with us I guess your still poorly -  get well soon hun x x

Saw my dance teacher and her little boy today it was great to see her and catch up and boys behaved perfectly.
Ryan hasn't fed since 7:30  and seems a bit sleepy so keeping ym eye on him I hope he's ok, I'm probably worrying over nothing they didn't sleep much yesterday so maybe he is catchinh up.

It was raining here but now the sun as come out so I may pop out later trouble is my i go out I end up spending money  

oohh can here Ryan hopefully he will want feeding.

Back later

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Ryan finally took a feed he is still very sleepy  he didn't take full bottle he had 4 oz which he sometimes doesn so I am not worried about that but it took over an hour for him to take that.
Callum had another feed  the the formula milk it says he should take roughly 25oz in a 24hr period for his weight so far since 8am he has had 23oz so thinking he may have his bedtime feed then go through the night as he will have had all his milk during the day, we shall see. Not that it makes much difference as Ryan will still wake for a feed  he's still to tiny to go through the night bless him 

Deedee how much does Hannah weigh now?

Annie a themed birthday party sounds good please tell us more  I've been thinking about their 1st birthday (I know there only 2 months old ) I'd love to hear your ideas.
we wont be getting the boys christened as neither of us or our families are religious ( I didn't get married in a church either as I feel it would be hypocritical to those who believe) Anyway I have been thinking of having a naming ceromony but not to sure  

Hope everyone is ok, bit quiet this afternoon.

Right I must eat something as I haven't had lunch yet and I am picking at naughty things  washing machine needs emptying too 

Bye for now

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - perhaps Callum is having a growing spurt? I don't think it would matter if he has more than the 24oz. I'm sure I was giving W more than the recommended amount for his weight for a while (he's fed up with milk now and has a lot less than he should ).

I was wondering about a naming ceremony, but I think our families would be quite disapproving. I wouldn't feel comfortable with anything too new-agey. I definitely won't be having a christening though - I'd feel hypocritical too. MIL is very upset about this, and keeps asking if we've changed our minds. 

Got to go, W has fallen over. Back later,
E, x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

HI emma,

Is Will alright?

I'm not to worried about Callum if he's hungry he has to eat I'm not going to stop him feeding cause it say so on the tin, if you know what I mean. think he'll be weaned around 4 months though he's a hungry lad so don't think he's going to wait till 6 months which in his case should be 7  
Callum is still asleep which isn't surprising considering the amount he has eaten, who knows when he'll wake up for his bath and bedtime bottle  

Ryan still isn't right there isn't anything I can pu tmy finger on no symptoms, tempreture or anything but he isn't himself been sleepy all day and seems very dopey he's drifting off after taking 1oz of milk which isn't usual, thought he would take more at his bedtime feed to make up for it but he has only taken 2oz maybe he is just having an off day and isn't very hungry. It only bothers me because he hasn't cried for a feed all day! he's woken up and I've offered it to him so he has reluctantly taken a few ounces. I'm sure its not right for him not to be asking for a feed?

Donna xx

Annie hope your feeling better now


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Evening!

Feeling a bit more upbeat this afternon. Have been in contact with my hairdresser friend all day and she's proving to be quite difficult. There's no real reason why we couldn't reschedule for another day in March. So - I'm leaving it for today. Start again tomorrow.

Donna & Emma - My Godson had a naming ceremony and it was fantastic. You can have someone from the registry office perform a ceremony, or like we did - have a good friend use a script and make your own day. My friend asked me, DH and 2 other friends to be his Life Guardians/Heros/Godparents - you can call yourself what you like! We each read a poem or said a few words. They held it at the local community centre hall. It was a really lovely day. There was some structure, but not too stuffy!

My friend is thinking of having a Hawaiian themed party for her chap. All the men and boys wearing hawaiian type shirts and all the ladies and girls in floral. There are loads of websites that give inspiration.

As we would have so many people to invite and cater for - we're thinking of hosting a BBQ at one of the local parks. Decorating a gazebo up and organising a big game of rounders etc. Obviously that is weather permitting. The contingency is to host something similar at the Out Laws place if it's tipping down with rain. Their house could just about hold a good crowd at a squeeze.

Can't believe it's nearly 7pm. Where has the day gone?!?!

Got a mega busy day tomorrow. Hannah is going to nursery for an hour in the morning. Part of he getting used to being dropped off programme  . Then we have a class at our baby clinic later on in the morning. then we have Water Babies. DH is doing the swimming class tomorrow. I get to stay dry on the sidelines!

night all x

P.S - Donna - have you tried Callum on hungry baby milk?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Annie,

A BBQ at the park   goodness how many people are coming you don't do things by halves do you. glad your feeling better what a busy day you have tomorrow, I have insurance people coming to look at the subsidance! how kitchen is falling off the house 
I do love the idea of having a naming ceromony but wouldn't know where to start!!!


Ryan still not right   he only took 2oz at bedtime, mayne he's just not hungry today
Callum is already on hungrier baby milk   think that boy needs a big mac and large fries 

Day has fanished for me to, washing is STILL inthe machine 
best unload it now

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Sorry to disappear so abruptly earlier. Will is fine. He just toppled over backwards onto some wooden bricks and wasn't too happy.

Annie - hopefully your friend will feel more positive tomorrow after she's had time to sleep on things.
Your BBQ idea sounds fab - very grand. Is that for a naming ceremony or for Lady H's birthday?
I love the idea of W having godparents (or the non-god equivalent).
I feel tired just reading about your day tomorrow. 

Donna - is your kitchen falling down? Is that a new thing?  Perhaps Ryan feels out of sorts from his injections yesterday? 
I bet you create an incredible amount of washing with two little ones.

Off to do some cooking now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Well, my day started at 3.30am   Hannah woke up and didn't settle properly until nearly 5am   Lord only knows what the problem was. I tried milk, I tried Calpol, I rocked, I sang. Nothing!

Then we dropped her to Nusery at 8.45. That was the strangest feeling leaving her. Even if it was for only an hour. I couldn't wait to go and get her and see what she'd been up to! I get to do it for 2 mornings next week.

Also dropped my car off to get the exhaust seen too. I sound like a boy racer at the mo. Just waiting for them to call and tell me the damage  

Well, the BBQ idea is for Hannah's 1st b.day. If I let the list spiral, it could easily be over 100 people. I haven't actually sat and wrote a list yet .Maybe I should crack on with that to get an idea.

Donna - How did Ryan sleep last night? Sometimes they just don't want to take a feed. It's really frustrating, but he'll soon get the idea!
Have the insurance people been yet?

Emma - Glad Will hadn't hurt himself yesterday.

Right - need to go and get changed for baby clinic. Not even going to bother doing much with my hair today - keep getting swept away! The car door hit me twice this morning with the wind. I said a few choice words


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - I'm sure it will get easier leaving Lady H at nursery as time goes on. Could the wind have woken her last night? It was really loud here. Will woke up too at 3ish but I just ignored him and let him sort himself out (how cruel  ).

We were supposed to go to mother and toddler group this morning, but he is napping, and it is hardly worth it now. Perhaps swimming instead. 

Did you watch CelebBB last night. I was shocked.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi folks

been reading, not posting. Quite a busy week so far. 

Donna, how's your kitchen? What did the insurance say? Has Ryan been better today?

Annie, what are you doing about the hol? I would have said give the little girl another treat and get someone else to take her to the theatre, it is the time that she spends with you being treated that she appreciates, and this way she gets two treats! You didn't say if H enjoyed the nursery - so I imagine she was ok.  

 at your reaction to my cycling, yes, 32 miles, it's not worth struggling into my lycra for 3.2 miles. (for those of you with a nervous disposition, I cover the lycra up with a baggy fleece, so it is not TOO scary   !). AND I went swimming again this morning. I went a bit earlier and found I was sharing my lane with two OAPs. They should keep out until the rest of us have gone to work! Yes, they were faster than me, so no doubt they thought I should get out of the lane and swim with the plodders.   The slightly later crowd are more before-work people. Now I have started going before work, though, I find it works quite well with my routine. I can't go every day, as sometimes my working day starts elsewhere with a meeting, but 2-3 times a week seems to work. So, all that is helping with my weight loss. The other thing that I have done, and will buy some more, as I have run out, is a thing called Slim Thru. It's a natural product from Boots, and comes in little containers the size of a little milk portion. You take one with breakfast and with lunch, and it makes you feel satisfied for longer. i think it works. Unfortunately today I have run out, and one of my staff has brought in a yard (  )of toblerone, so I am having a day off.  

Deedee, great to hear from you again, and sounding better.

Emma, haven't been watching BB, but following the reporting of it. It all sounds pretty awful. Don't people like Jade Goody realise how they make themselves look, do they think that the rest of us think she is big and clever?   I understand that she is not the only one though. But it is heartening that so many viewers have complained - even if it has made no difference.

Claire, hope you are feeling better soon...

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - your exercise regime puts me to shame. I bet I couldn't even cycle 3.2 miles.  I like the sound of the Slim Thru and may investigate. I could do with something to stop me snacking in the afternoon. 

On that note I need to go and find some lunch. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, of course you could cycle 3.2 miles - if you are happy on a bike and not encumbered by dogs and babies. It isn't that far, although it is if you were running or walking. It would take about 30 minutes at a very very moderate meandary pace. I think the point about exercise is that you do something that you actually enjoy doing once you get started (even if starting is a bit of a barrier). I like being on my bike, even if it is hard going uphill and against the wind sometimes, and I like the rhythm of swimming. But I am too heavy to run comfortably (too jiggly) and get a bit bored walking, other than proper hiking, but I don't think I am fit enough for that these days. I loved it when I was younger.  

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Polly - Hannah did get on fine at Nursery this morning, sorry I forgot to mention that bit! The ideal solution would be to get someone else to take little person to the theatre,but my friend would be really cross with me for doing that. We might see that as a bit harsh, but she just would and I wouldn't want to jeopardise our friendship over this!
The Slim Thru stuff sounds fantastic! You would be mortified at what I've eaten thus far today - a McDonalds muffin and a chunky Kit Kat - oh and I'm going to the chinese tonight   Day off here too  

Emma - I did watch CBB and I am appalled at the situation. I am ashamed to be British right now. Jade is vile and is probably going to get what's coming to her tomorrow night, when she is most likely going to be voted out. I hope Shilpa goes on to win it. She'll get my vote.
I am really passionate about anti-bullying and all I wanted to do last night was barge my way into that house, stick up for Shilpa and give her a huge hug. Those girls are evil. 
Jermaine and Dirk are clearly and rightly so, disgusted with the treatment they have received/observed from the British contingency. It's so embarassing.
If I was in there, I'd be spending all my time with those 3. They've got so much I'd love to know about them. Jermaine JACKSON for crying out loud. What a life he's led. I'd be boring him to tears with questions. I think he'd be really intertesting to talk to, given half a chance!
And as for Shilpa - she's absolutely stunning. I'd pick her brains on beauty products! And what an opportunity they have to learn about her culture. 
But,no. What do we do. Call her a fake and tell her to bugger off home.
Disgusting!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think I can even remember how to cycle.  I was never very good at that sort of thing even as a child. 
I only enjoy walking if I have a dog (or dogs) in tow. It seems a bit aimless otherwise. I sometimes take W for a walk in his pushchair through the village, but that is mainly so I can nosey at peoples' houses. 

I'm sorely tempted to get another dog. I saw lots of very cute puppies a few days ago and it made me want one. So much easier to acquire than babies. If I do get one (and it is big 'if') it will be an older, well-behaved rescue dog, I think.

Anyhow, now I must take the dog and Will out for a walk, and try not to get hit on the head by any falling trees. It is very windy indeed here.

Back later,
Emma, xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - we crossed.

I have never voted in BB before, but I rather think I might this time. I'm ashamed to be British too when I see people like that. What terrible ambassadors for this country. I am very anti-bullying too (I guess no-one say they are pro-bullying ), and was bullied as a child. I hope that this will be then end of Jade's so-called career. And to think that she has children too - seems so unfair and wrong. What a role model. 
I didn't think Jermaine Jackson would last long, but he seems like a genuinely lovely man.

Right, really must walk the dog now before the rain and hail starts up again.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, now there's a thought: I would never have even thought about voting, but there comes a time when one moral imperative overcomes another. I think I will do it - now...to find out how!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Right first things first, I am no where near condoning the bullying but I do find shilpa very very annoying! I really wanted her voted out but now all this as started with jade she deserves to stay in even if I find her very irritating  sorry just my view, no one deserves to be treated like that though.

Ryan slept well last night waking at 4 for a feed he seems more like himself today I am just worried because Callum is putting on weight fast and increasing his feeds and Ryan isn't  his weight gain is slowing down and I worried there is somethig wrong  Health visitor is coming round tomorrow so I will have a chat with her.
Callum was up from about 2 last night, the wind scares him so he needed lots of cuddles then would go back to bed for a while then be awake again poor thing. DH and I are very tired today though becasue of it.

The kitchen isn't a new thing but I obviously haven't mentioned it before  the kitchen is an extension and it is no subsiding because of a problem with the drains. they are goin to fix it (no idea when) but because they have to take the boiler off we will have to move out for a few days as will have no kitchen, heating or hot water. will hopefully go to my mum's but has her house is being sorted after the fire and she was meant to be staying here, if both lots of work happen at the same time we are a bit stuffed! we will have to be put up in a hotel which the insurance will pay for I don't really mind doing that but I know my dada would prefer to stay here as he is blind and things are awkward for him but we don't know what will happen with the work yet hopefully my mums house will be finished just as our work starts - but things never go to plan do they 

Annie glad Hannah enjoyed nursery it is so much harder on teh parents then the children I have had to comfort many crying mum's while there child is happily off playing.

Hope weather improves tomorrow I want to go shopping need some food and I want to get out of the house!!!!!! but weather is just to bad today.

sory got to go Ryan is grizzling, again! I just don't know whats wrong!

Back later Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

I am totally disgusted with Celebrity Big Brother but even more disgusted with myself for watching it!  Jade Goody so needs taking down a peg or two. Just what gives her the right to get away with bullying people like that? and why do none of the other housemates confront her or stand up to her on Shilpa's behalf? It is as if they are scared of her!!  I am so glad the British public get a chance to see what is obviously 'the real Jade'. I find it hard to understand why she has become such a celebrity anyway (says a lot about our society, eh?)
Channel Four are obviously milking this for all this is worth as they know viewer ratings will rocket- sad, sad, sad 

Rant over for now. Interview tomorrow am a bit nervous. Sorry no personals.

nite nite,
DD


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee - good luck with the interview. I'm sure you'll do fine.  

How is everyone else on this bright and sunny morning? Anyone suffered wind damage? I was worried that our fence might come down, but it seems to have survived.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Good luck with the interview Deedee! 

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Guess what! I'm going to have my hair cut tomorrow. I'm quite   to realise it was last cut in July. No wonder it looks so awful.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Emma - July  . Well, being a Mum does take up alot of time and it's not that easy to arrange a couple of hours every 6 weeks to go and get a hair cut! So, don't feel   about it Emma. Just go and enjoy the ME time  

Deedee - Very best of luck with the interview today. Even though I think it's mean that you even have to go to one  

Polly/Claire/Donna - Morning Ladies!

Well, I shall be glued to my t.v tonight to see Jade come out to a resounding Boo! Bet she worms her way out of it and becomes an even bigger "star".

I went to the chinese last night with some girlfriends. I was only planning on having a glass of red with dinner. That then evolved into sharing a bottle with 1 of the girls, which then went to sharing a 2nd. I came home a bit squiffy, but also a bit fruity - much to DH's delight    

Right - Lady H is having a nap. She's in my bad books today. She keeps waking at 4.30am    and it's starting to do my head in.
Then we're doing lunch. From there,we're heading straight to a baby massage meet up and then home for tea.
Better go and do something with the dark circles under my eyes!

Have a good day x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - what a pain that Lady H is waking up during the night. Do you go into her as soon as she starts crying?

Any luck with the bags under the eyes? I've just noticed that I've developed a horrible eyelid wrinkle.  Not sure any product can help with that.

I am looking forward to having less hair and looking reasonably OK (lets not go so far as gorgeous ) for a few hours, but I _hate_ having it done. I can't do the smalltalk thing. Once we get beyond the fact that I'm not doing anything good on Sat night, I'm not going on holiday soon, etc, we tend to draw a blank conversation wise. And i can never hear what they're saying above the noise of the music and hairdriers. I'm turning into such a grumpy old woman. 

Right, off to visit the library bus. Social event of the fortnight round these parts.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone.

I'm back! Well, I'm on my parents pc while they pop out for a few hours. I feel slightly more human now but couldn't face the office environment. Oh, and I've lost weight as I couldn't swallow food until yesterday - 4 lbs! 

I've skimmed the posts so sorry if I miss a pertinent point! 

Emma, I'm having my hair cut tomorrow and also hate all that chat. I just want my hair cut with minimum delay and to go home again! I will *definitely * be a grumpy old woman!

Annie, sorry to hear about the holiday fiasco. Have you got any closer to finding a solution? 

Donna, sorry to hear about your kitchen nightmare. I have everything crossed that things happen seamlessly for your accommodation arrangements!!  I really liked your suggestion re photographs of each other, I know what you and Annie look like but that's all. I have one photo of me that's ok that I can email (if I can find it...) and am happy to show the wedding photos after the Big Day.

Polly, I'm still in awe of your 32 miles from a few pages back. I don't think I could cycle 32 metres these days.....  I used to be such a gymaholic too...

Deedee, great to hear from you and glad you're feeling much happier. Hannah sounds like a dream....................

Right better go before they get back. Hope you all have a fab weekend. Not doing much, flower girl and hairdressers is all, and hopefully being waited on hand and foot! 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Claire - glad you're feeling a little bit better. Have a lovely weekend, and don't overdo things.


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Hope no one minds me posting here but pollyhopping mentioned I should look in here. 
I'm not having IUI but i do have very painfull sex. 
Whenever i Have sex the pain can be unbearable-to the point where I'm feeling sick.
It hurts in various positions and its now a case of only 2 are available to do cos i cant cope with any others that involve pain.

Now in order to try for a family we need to have sex but I'm in agony for hours afterwards and this causes problems for obvious reasons.

Has anyone else got this problem and what have they done to help

I asked my gp and she had no advice just looked sympathetic at me. I do suffer from pelvic infections alot due to my PID but i have it when i have no signs of the PID. I have been tested for all STD's just in case several times over the yrs due to the PID.
Last yr i had antibiotic's 11 tI'mes and im sick of them as they never work.
I just want to be able to have sex and not hurt


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Welcome Sarylou!

I can tell you more about what went on with me  - ending in private surgery summer before last (I mean I paid for it, as well as it being in a private place!   ) becuase the NHS kept sending me from one place to another that didn't help. I won't go into details right now, as I am at work, but I am happy to talk about my situation more, as will the others. Hopefully our stories will help you get started in the right direction, but at the very least, you are meeting a group of very strong women, who will stick with you until it is sorted and beyond!

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Sarylou, and welcome!

I'm more than happy to tell you all about my problems with sex, and hope it will help a little. I'm going to pop back later this evening if that is OK. My little one is a bit wibbly at this time of day and I can't give it my full attention. Suffice to say, I used to find sex impossible because of the pain, then it got better (with counselling, physical therapy, and more than anything, the support of the wonderful FF vag team), and I even managed to enjoy it for a while. I fear I'm back to square one now after having had a baby though.

Back later with the full gory details.
Emma,


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

many thanks girls feel free to share anything. I shall be on tomorrow as pushed for time at mo. 
Thanks again xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Welcome Sarylou, we all have different stories but have 1 thing in common painfull sex, for some of us like me it is still there and for others they are free of it completely. I had IUI to have my beautifull twins as sex just wasn't working and the more pressure I put on myself to have sex as I wanted a baby the worse it got.
I will try and pop back and give you my story in full which will hopefully help.
Feel free to ask us anything, don't be shy we discuss ANYTHING. you may find it helpfull to read through some of the old posts to.

I may be quiet for a few days DH and I are having a few problems, problems which I didn't know exsisted till last night and I'm not sure how its all going to turn out, maybe I wont have a DH  

its all a mess and come out of the blue, I was so happy and thought things were perfect

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, Donna, no! I can't believe it. I don't know what you are going through, but I am here for you, as i'm sure the others are. If there is ANYTHING I can do, tell me. Oh, I really hope that you & L can get through this.  

Take care
Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna -  What has happened? Would it help to talk? Feel free to PM me if you'd prefer not to go into it all in public. 
Is the stress of having new babies, lack of sleep, parents staying etc making everything feel worse than it might be?
I'm so worried about you now. If there is _anything_ I can do please let me know.

Sarylou - sorry to take so long to get back to you. I'll try and tell you all about my history, but feel free to ask any questions at all.
I have been with dh for 12 and a bit years (my goodness, I'm shocked to realise that), married for 10 years in June, and we weren't able to have 'proper' sex until summer 2005. It was just too painful. Everything seized up, and penetration was impossible. We always pretended it didn't matter, but both knew we'd really like children. In the early years we moved around every year or two, living in rented accommodation in London. Each time I went to a GP I'd visit for some other non reason and say to myself that if they approachable I'd talk to them about the sex problem, but none ever did. Then in 2003 (I think) we moved again out of London and my new GP was lovely, and I discovered that gynaecological matters were her speciality. I had also realised that I was now in my 30s and time was not not on my side for having babies. I decided to bite the bullet and talk to her about things. I have never been so embarrassed in my life, but she was wonderful. She told me I had vaginismus (involuntary spasms of the vagina that make sex impossible). I couldn't believe that this was a condition and that there were other people in the world who had it. I thought I was the only freak who had this.
She referred me to a psychosexual counsellor, who made me talk through everything, to try and find what may have caused this. I had a difficult childhood that may have caused it, and I was the victim of an (attempted) rape, both of which had given me very negative views of sex. 
I was also referred to a fabulous gynaecologist who did an lap and dye to check that my tubes were fine, and a vaginal stretching operation. He also did physical therapy with me. This involved a series of dilators that I had to insert to stretch the whole area. He'd give me one dilator a month to practice with, and we progressed through ever bigger ones as the months went on. The final one was about the size of a real life penis.  When I was onto the final dilator I got the confidence to try again with the real thing. After a few failed attempts it finally worked, but still hurt. And after a few more goes it didn't hurt at all and was really good! After a few months I had the most wonderful good fortune to conceive my little boy. I couldn't believe it! 
I did have sex a few times whilst pg, but haven't much since ds was born. I now want to ttc again, and am terrified at starting this all again.

Sorry, I've really rabbited on there. I've had far too much red wine this evening, so excuse my ramblings. 

Emma, xx


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Donna i am so sorry to hear how things are for you at the moment, I hope you are OK, xx

Emma thank you for sharing your story also, i hope that you can both work through this once more and go on to conceive again. xx xx

My problems don't seem to be psychological, more physical in the sense that during sex I just have this pain as if I'm too small or he is too big and its hitting something which makes me feel so nauseous, have cramps for several hours-they are AF cramps. and puts me off wanting it again for a few days/weeks. 

Infact we have just missed our chance again this month as i dint want to try again as I'm still v tender.   Thats whats killing me that we keep missing a chance at conceiving.

I can no longer wear tampons as again i get dizzy, I'm sick cramps and the GP just said well don't use them then? no offer to try and find out why?
The only thing we can remember about it all starting is we were on holiday in Devon-lovely part of the UK, and after a day of surfing i had tummy ache and thought id just pulled something, next day i was in agony and this carried on for 2 months daily before i went to GP who said infection. 
And for the next 11 months it was back to the GP for new painkillers as after a few weeks they had no effect. I had to have 11 types of antibiotics just in-case it was a infection! smears, std tests and swabs all came back negative. 
I finally managed to get them to give me a lap and dye and they thought maybe endo or scarring. But nothing. The pains continued until this august when my cysts burst and it vanished? This is how i got my appointment to have my bloods checked as they think something is a miss. 

The pains had subsided until Nov/Dec when they are now back not as daily but still there enough to disrupt our love life-and ttc. 
I'm at my wits end as to what to do next. 
DP i the most loving and gentle person and we try it so slow and gently but it still hurts within minutes.   
sorry Ive gone on long enough, xx Sarah


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - OMG! What ever's happend? Are you o.k?

Sarylou - Welcome to the Vag Team. So sorry to hear about the pain you've been experiencing. Hopefully between all of us here we'll be able to support you and help you to seek the right help. Seems your GP might be lacking in knowledge in this area -which is very common.
Polly might be able to best advise you on where to go from here, as she seems to have the most similar situation to yourself. I'm not sure who you need to be asked to referred to, but crtainly you need an expert to take a look at things for you.
Stay strong Sarylou - we'll get this sorted with you  

Had the night from hell here. Hannah woke at 4am and screamed the house down until 6am! Think it could be teeth, but who knows! All a bit tired here today. Praying for a better night tonight. Calpol at the ready!

Speak to you all tomorrow for a proper chat. Not being allowed right now


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - you poor thing. Hope tonight is a bit better. 

Sarylou - your GP doesn't sound very good. It might be a good idea to go back to them, or to see another GP at the same practice if it is a multi-GP practice for a second opinion. Perhaps they could refer you to a gynaecologist. You could see one privately, although it might cost a small fortune. It would save a long wsit to see an NHS one though (I think I had to wait about 8 months).

Has anyone heard from Donna?

Emma


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

No word from Donna here   I hope she's alright.

Donna - If you're reading this,please know we're here for you  



Emma - Fantastic pic of Will. He's so scrummy. Have you got any you can pm us for a better look? I haven't got any recent ones of Hannah. I'll try and catch one of her today and send it out!

Hannah woke at 3.30am, but DH got her back to sleep straight away. Then it was 6am and then back to bed again until 8am! Much better!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad you had a better night's sleep. It was my turn last night. Will was awake from about 5.30ish. I left him for ages, as he was just chattering away to himself happily, but after a while he got grizzly and wasn't going back to sleep so I admitted defeat and got up. Just put him back to bed.

Well, my curtains are finished and this morning we're going to put up the new curtain rails and hang them. Dh is not the world's greatest DIY fan, so I hope we get them up before tempers get frayed. I'd do it myself but they are too big and I'm quite dangerous with a drill.
I'm really pleased with them, and I'm going to get cracking on some for the spare room next week.
Off to SILs this afternoon for my nephew's birthday. 

Bye for now,
Emma,  xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Sarylou

this doesn't sound good at all. Maybe the blood tests will come back with something, but my big question is could you go to a private gynae? If so, I can recommend an excellent one in London.

Has anyone had a look, especially a Colposcopy? usually they are used for cancer checkups, but the point is that you can get a better view of what is happening inside than a normal internal. 

Here's my story:

I was born with a vaginal septum: this is highly unusual, and happens because the bottom 2/3 of the vagina forms from a different set of cells than the top third and the uterus etc. During normal development it starts off with a membrane dividing the two and then this disappears. But mine didn't leaving the bottom 2/3 of the vagina completely isolated from the rest, as if it were a dead end.

This came to light when my periods started at 11, and the flow could not leave my body. After what must have been the third one -with the intense pain getting worse each time, I became very ill, and was rushed into hospital for an emergency op. At that point, I was told it was my hymen that was the problem, but it that was because the septum was so badly distended that it seemed lower in the vagina, more in keeping with the position of the hymen. Not that at 11 I wanted to understand anything about it, it was such an awful experience. Anyway, in order to preserve some indication of virginity (WTF?!) they didn't clear the septum away completely, just perforated it, and I was told that I should come back for a further operation just before I got married. The unfortunate thing was I was the only person that was told that, my mother wasn't, and so life went on, and ideas about marriage and virginity changed...but in the meantime, when I was 13, I had investigations for other pain, which i now only in the last 3-4 years, recognise as ovulation pain, including a D&C, and I was given the impression that they had another go then.

As my first sexual relationship seemed to work ok, I wasn't that bothered, but then I went for a number of years not in a relationship, and when I got into another one, I realised that things felt a bit odd - initially it felt as though the last inch or two was much tighter than the rest, but with a careful partner and concentrating, I was able to relax enough that it was ok. But there was a definite need to "push through". At that point I went to get a smear at a women's clinic, and was told that it was impossible, s they could not reach my cervix. I had surgery and was given dilators as a follow up, but not a proper explanation of how to use them and not a good follow-up in general, which was as much down to me not understanding, and as well, the relationship I was in breaking up, so it was a while until I had sex again. Then, when I met my DH, it felt more like there were 2 places to go, one a dead end, and the other ok. Again went to a doctor and got referred and it was back again. I went for surgery. 

Well everything went a bit pearshaped after that. DH was supposed to go for a vasectomy reversal and kept putting it off and not talking about it. He says now that it was because he didn't realise that time was getting short, but whatever the reason, he didn't go, and I was not comfortable with the follow up from surgery. The upshot was that we stopped having sex, because it hurt and I was too defensive to want to. This meant that Dh didn't go for his VR, as he didn't see the point if we weren't having sex, and so we got into a viscious circle. The interesting thing was that once he had his reversal, and had recovered sufficiently, we had sex, and it wasn't that bad, so I think that there was a psychological reason there as well. I am a second wife, and found it difficult to express how much I wanted a baby to my DH, beyond saying that was what i wanted. During this time, we were referred to a sex therapist etc, and although I wanted to be checked out physically, that was not on offer. My GP did say afterwards that they probably should have done both at the same time. Anyway, although we were haing sex, we knew that it wasn't right, and there was a physical barrier, so I went for another smear and the nurse was shocked at the state of my vagina, and couldn't do the smear. So we went off again for surgery and ended up with a stretch, which wasn't enough, but we persevered. And didn't get pg.

When we went to the Fertility clinic, the doc there could see the problem and that there was hardly any gap in the septum, in fact he wondered how i managed to have a period at all through it. He suggested a hysteroscopy, so that he could have a better view, and also check out my uterus (a double uterus is sometimes associated wiht this condition). Afterwards, he said that the top third of my vagina was filled with old congealed blood etc, and that I had had no chance of concieving through that. Anway he cleared it out and I had IUI - unsuccessfully, as they had to negotiate through the septum and couldn't be sure that they also went thrugh the cervix. I was then referred from him to the gynae, who is the best in the country for this condition, and had further surgery, which he said would "stick" this time. However, I am taking no chances, and am going to him for a check-up soon, to make sure that it is still ok. Since then I have had further IUIs but no success.

It's a long story, but some points to make: while going though all this, using tampons was painful and also created the sick dizzy feeling, so I rarely did use them. They were in the wrong place, but there was nowhere else to go.

I still have a sore place on the wall of my vagina, which can be painful, more in using tampons than sex, and stings. I use tampons now because I am supposed to, but not for a whole day, as it after inserting and removing two usually, it is too irritated to do more that day. It might hurt and sting after sex too.

With this gynae, I understood for the first time exactly what the problem had been: I had found it really hard, right from that early age to understand what and where this problem was. This obviously hadn't helped me make good and timely decisions about further treatment, especially as each time I was told that the problem was solved for good. He also most of the time saw me at a hospital and had access to the colposcopy equipment. Again, this was important to me, as I could see on screen what he was seeing, and could see the difference that the surgery made. If you have a physical issue there, then I think that helps enormously.

I don't know why you would suddenly start the symptoms that you have, but it seems to me that you need to find out. The way the pain affects you seems to have similarities to my story. When you say it feels as though DP hits something, is it at the end or the sides? 

If you want to know the gynae, let me know and I will PM you.

I know that my story is detailed, but I thought it would help to hear it.

Take care

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi SaryLou,

Welcome to the vag team!  Im the newest vag member having only been around for the past year but the rest of the girlies have been so welcoming and supportive, i dont know what i would have done without them.

I have just become a mum aswell- hannah was born 15 weeks ago and I still have to pinch myself sometimes! I just found out I had PCOS this time last year and was due to start clomid when I found out I was pg- totally unexpected!

I found ttc really stressful- I hated all the pressure we were putting on ourselves and the fact that the sex was painful. I found the initial 'entry' painful but after that it seemed a bit easier. We had to take things REALLY slowly and gently though. I didnt have pain afterwards like you which does sound like an infection of some kind. Im sure youve been checked out for that though, you must be so frustrated that no-one can tell you what the problem is.  Has sex always been this painful or did it just become like this all of a sudden? 

Donna- Im so worried, please let us know how you are!  This sounds serious, remember we are here to talk about anything. xx

Well I think interview went ok- it was so strange being interviewed for a job Im already doing! I dont think Im very good at selling myself and end up like a bumbling idiot  There 6 fixed term posts (longest is 8 weeks) and 7 candidates- which is awful because one person is going to be disappointed. I presume those who get the jobs will just get their contracts renewed rather than going through all this again and again....
Hopefully Ill hear something next week 

Annie- hows Hannah sleeping? any better?

Sounds Hannah 2 is getting hungry- must dash.

DD x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Goodness Polly, what a long post.  

Just a quickie. Sarylou' post, and talking about all this stuff again, inspired me to get out the dreaded dilators again, and they all fit! They look bloomin' huge, and I didn't expect even to succeed with #1. Feels like a real weight off my mind. Got to crack on with the real thing again now. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Well done Emma!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Donna, what's happened, are you ok, can I do anything to help? 

Hi Sarylou.  I'm sorry to hear the problems you've been having with sex.  My story in summary form is that I had very painful sex with pain afterwards and bleeding which turned out to be a cervical infection (cause never established, doctors weren't very interested ) and the vaginismus that I already had became a lot worse as I associated sex with pain and bleeding and therefore tensed up even more every time my DF attempted it.  I got through it with the support of the girls on here, using dilators and trying to teach myself to relax.  It does still hurt a bit most times (although girls, Saturday night it worked fabulously after putting it off for weeks and weeks ) but this is only on entry usually and I don't have any pain afterwards.  Sounds like Polly has provided you with some great advice there, I hope you can find a doctor who will help you.  We're here for you too, any time you want to talk. 

Emma, well done with the dilators!!!    TTC here we come?!

Hi Annie, Hi Polly.  Sorry run out of time for personals, first day back at work and loaddsssss of emails.   Back later. x

xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OK girls, I have ground-breaking, world exclusive news..... 

WE HAVE TEETH!     

Thank the Lord and praise Hallelujah, they are finally here. I noticed the first one yesterday afternon and then she was upset between 2am & 4am last night. Then this morning I could see why because the other one has appeared!

About bloody time!

Hannah is off to nursery at 10am. I'm on my own til 1pm   I'm going to head to Starbucks, buy a book, hot choc and a cake and read in peace!

Donna - Thining of you  

Emma - Well done on finishing the curtains. Did you get them put up yesterday?

Deedee - Well done on the interview. Fingers crossed for you

Polly - Fab advice to Sarylou!

Sarylou - Morning! Hope all this info is of use to you x

Claire - Sounds like you had a good Saturday night. Getting in some practice for ttc after the wedding!

Shoot - just seen the time. Gotta dash. We're still in p.j's 

Back later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

It has just been snowing here, but it hasn't stuck.  I want to go and make snowmen and throw snowballs etc.

Claire - well done on Saturday night. Must be a weight off your mind. Glad you're feeling better too.

Donna  - how are things?  

Annie -     to Lady H for producing some teeth, At least you know now why she was waking so much in the night. I think that once they appear it stops hurting, so you should be fine for a while now.
Enjoy your morning off - sounds lovely! What are you reading at the moment?

Polly - have you been swimming this morning? We're going later, not that we really do any swimming as such.

Deedee - any job news?

Sarylou - hello! Sounds like you've been given lots of great advice (I spotted your post on the other board too). Any thoughts on what you're going to do now? Are you going to go back to your GP?

Annie, yes the curtains are up. I wasn't sure about them last night , but today I like them again. I think the room was such a tip yesterday that it just looked awful in general. We need to get on with decorating now.
Now, opinions welcomed please on that theme. The room at the moment has textured lining paper (currently painted in a dull but inoffensive cream colour). It isn't something I would ever choose, but I can live with it. Should we paint over it in a colour we like (can't decide what that is as yet, but it has to match the curtains), or should we strip it off? I think it would come off fairly easily, but I don't know quite what condition the walls would be in underneath. Cast your votes, please....

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Emma, I think I'd strip it off if it was something that is 'ok' but not what I'd have chosen. Is there somewhere hidden that you can take a bit off and peek at the wall below to get an idea of the likely overall condition of the wall?

Annie, YEAY, teeth! My congratulations to Hannah!!!!!!!!!!

Donna, hope you're doing ok and you and DH are working things out. I'm thinking of you. x

Sarylou, how are you, have you thought any more about your next step?

Deedee, fingers crossed on the job, hope you get your good news soon.

Polly, it was interesting reading your s account I don't think I've ever heard the full story before. What a lot you went through. Bloody doctors eh!

Saturday night was a relief yes, I think we were both getting wound up about it. 

Hope your days are going ok. We've been working on a presentation we have to do at work on Thursday, each of us have to do it three times in all and I am *dreading* it, I hate presentations. It's only to fairly small groups of about 10 each time but it's still WAY outside my comfort zone. Wish I'd been ill this week instead! 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

I had a lovely morning thank-you! 3 hours was plenty long enough! Hannah apparantley had a great time playing with the other babies, but refused point blank to eat any lunch. Seems she doesn't like anyone other than me feeding her. She wouldn't let my Mum give her anything on Saturday and sometimes she screams at DH. I'm not sure what to do about this one? Drive her round to friends and relatives at mealtimes?!?!   Nursery staff seem confident she'll just get used to it. I hope so, or she'll be one hingry little girl!

Forgot to tell you about our disaster in our lounge yesterday. DH was hurridly trying to iron some jeans on the floor ( ) yesterday morning. He set the iron down to turn the jeans over and knocked it over - singing an iron mark onto my brand new carpet  
Think we're going to have to make an insurance claim for it. It was an expensive one and I don't think we can afford to replace it at the moment, but neither can I live with an iron mark on my lounge carpet.

Emma - I say rip off the wallpaper. It'll be worth getting the walls skimmed if they are in poor condition. Then you can paint them any coilour you like, whenever you like. 
I'm just finishing reading the latest Cecelia Ahern novel - " A Place Calle Here" That Lady has one heck of an imagination. Most impressed with it. 

Claire - I'm sure you'll do brilliantly at the presentations. By the time the 3rd one comes around, I bet you'll be feeling alot more confident about doing them. It'll be a good experience - honest!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

We've just been swimming. My goodness the water was cold today,  but a good time was had by all. I really should go food shopping now but can't be bothered, so we'll have to muddle through with what we've got here.

Claire - you have my greatest sympathy. That would be my idea of hell, I'm sure you'll be fine though. The first one will be nerve-wracking, but by the third you'll be OK (or even brilliant). As long as you've done the preparation and say the right things no-one can fault you for nerves. (if it was me I'd be off sick, but I know that is wrong ).

Annie - glad you had a good morning. I bet the nursery staff have encountered non-eating in the early days before. 
On a related theme, I was going to ask for your advice on something. Will has generally been a very good eater (variety of food, vast quantities etc) but for the past week or so has got really fussy. He spits the food out (blowing raspberries) as soon as I put it in (and starts spitting before he's even tasted it), even things that he really liked before. I can't work out if its the food he doesn't like or just that he has discovered the joys of spitting - I suspect the latter. The only things he's not spitting out are porridge and mackerel, but I'd like him to eat a slightly more varied diet. Or is this a phase that they go through at this age? I couldn't possibly take him out any where at mealtimes as he is at the moment, which is really annoying.
I've got to see my HV tomorrow so I'll see what she thinks.

Is Lady H going to have a nice steak tonight to celebrate her new teeth?

Bye for now,
Emma,xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

no Emma, no steak tonight. Although I think she'd give it a good go  

My friends little boy went through the blowing raspberries thing at around the same age. If I remember rightly, he snapped out of it really quickly. Maybe hunger got the better of him!?! I agree with you. I don't think it's a fussy thing. Just a new trick!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I hope you're right. My patience with him was wearing very thing indeed this evening. I made pasta with home-made tomato sauce and added some mozarella. He was spitting before I even brought it to the table, and then every mouthful. It went all over me, the table, his clothes, his face, the floor. I ended up shouting at him , but that made no difference to him (and made me feel awful). I bet this is just a taster of how things will be when he hits the terrible twos.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Still want another one ?!?!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe a nice well-behaved girl.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

HI all,

Emma- I say strip the wallpaper. Although its a job I hate, it would be so satisfying to get it all off and have nice smooth walls to paint whatever colour you like. I cant say Im a fan of painted wallpaper.

Annie-  to Miss Hannah. Well done, is she drooling all over the place? Hannah 2 got her first nasher at 8 weeks! and since that her fists have been permanently in her mouth and needs to wear a bib all the time because of the river of drool.

Claire- Good luck with the presentations. Im sure you'll be well prepared and knock them dead. 

Polly- Wow, I had no idea you had been through so much pain and frustration.  What a story, Im sure Sarylou got a lot of helpful advice from reading that.

Donna- stay strong. We are hear whenever you are ready to talk.   

Still no news about the job. I HATE the waiting. I dont know what Im getting so worked up about because the posts are only for a few weeks. Im so not good at interviews and take rejection really personally. Oh well, worst comes to worst Ill be a lady of leisure for a while- Im sure I could get used to it.

ps Annie and Emma- At what stage did you intoduce spoon feeding? My friend tried her little boy with some baby rice at 15 weeks but I heard that you shouldnt start before 6 months. How do you know when they are ready for something more than milk?

nite nite
DD x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Gosh, call myself a teacher!!! Just spotted terrible mistake- meant to write 'here' instead  of 'hear'


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I've got a ticker!  I've always wanted a ticker!! 

Fingers crossed, big day is set for 3rd May.  Bought the dress now and hoping to confirm the venue tomorrow when the booking form arrives in the post... but couldn't wait for a ticker.   Stopping my pills after this pack (Thursday) ready for May so no putting me off with talk of spitting babies! 

Hope you're all well.  Got to do some work on the presentation right now but will come back later for personals.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - I love the ticker  Gosh, it is so soon, isn't it. Maybe you'll even get a bfp before the big day. 

Deedee - I introduced baby rice at about 19 weeks, I think, Possibly even before. I decided to do it when Will was taking 5 full feeds a day, looking for more, and had begun waking earlier again. I just had a feeling that milk was no longer providing all he needed. Although the official advice is to wean nearer 6 months, my hv said that few babies can hold out that long. The guidelines are based on WHO advice, and are more tailored to countries where food may not be as 'safe' as it is here.

I was in a really grumpy mood last night. I made a casserole that wasn't very nice, and we didn't have any alternative food in the house. Dh came home form work and said af must be on its way, and I bit his head off, and he was right after all.  It is about a week early too. Feel fine again today though.
Not only did my charming little boy spit much of his cereal at me this morning, he then projectile vomited what little he had ingested back over me (think he choked on some pear). I hope hv has some good advice this morning. Can one teach table manners to a baby?

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire -   - lovely ticker! I am getting so excited! It's all coming together for the big day! So, what's the plan with ttc. Finishing the pill on Thursday and then.... start trying?, use something else in the meantime?, no S until the big day?!?!

Deedee - I started weaning Big Hannah at 19 weeks. I sort of met the Government advice at the halfway point. They do say 6 months, but I personally felt that was a bit late and Big Hannah was more than ready for it. I did wait for her to show signs of wanting to have a go and she took to it really easily. She used to watch me eat, I couldn't get anymore milk in her, she was waking in the night hungry. You'll know when Little Hannah is ready. I gave her baby rice once and then never did again. Have you ever tasted that stuff - it's vile! I went straight onto apple puree and the other one was carrot and potato I think. It was the Hipp Organic "First Tastes" jars I used. I did that for a couple of weeks and then moved on to pureeing my own veg aswell as using jars. I wanted her to be used to all flavours and textures so if we went out, she's eat from a jar and if we were home she'd eat my cooking. It's a pain in the **** if they don't eat jar food and you want to eat out for lunch!

Emma - No such thing as a well behaved girl. They are all DIVAS! Trust me  

Polly/Donna - Morning!

Well - I had the most incredibly bizarre dream about us all last night. I was staying in some lodge type hotel, but it felt like I was on a maternity ward?!? Anyway, Donna was in the room next to me and I bumped into her in the communal kitchen. We chatted for a while and then we heard laughing. We popped our heads round a corner and Emma & Polly were sat there laughing! Then we turn around and behind us are Claire and Deedee. Then we all sat down and had a good old laugh and a chat

It was a lovely dream!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, sorry to hear about the casserole, glad you're feeling more like yourself today.  Hope Will behaves eating his lunch!

Deedee, any job news yet?  I have my fingers crossed!

Annie, sounds like a nice dream although I'd prefer a 5* hotel with private facilities than a lodge with a communal kitchen!    The plan with ttc is horrible rubbery things in the interim and ttc from May.   I'm currently trying to get through our wine stash before I can't drink, which is quite some challenge! 

Sarylou, how's things?

Donna, hope you're doing ok?  I'm thinking of you.

Polly, any impressive  trips lately?

xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am back and feeling a little more normal again.
Can't say to much cause DH is off for a week now so lerking around, you probably don't want to be bored with all the details anyhow.
DH and I have had a good talk and it was a combination of things bithering us both but things are getting there now - still have a little way to go though 

I'm glad you asked about weaning Deedee as its something I have been thinging about, I knwo the boys are only 9 weeks but Callum is taking 8oz of hungrier baby milk the least he takes is 6oz so don't think he's going to wait for 6 months or in his case 7 months as he was early.

Claire love the ticker so exciting once the big day is over (can't wait to see photos) you can have a ttc ticker 

Annie don't worry about Hannah not eating I have seen many babies and children refuse food when they first start nursery but they soon adapt.
I had one little girl she was about 2 I think all she would eat is rice she would refuse anything else and sceamed if we sat her at the table it was a nightmare, her parents were really worried cause she was coming home form nursery tired and not eating they were close to taking her out of the nursery but after about a week she slowly started trying things still took a while for her to eat lunch but would eat a little bit at tea time then slowly she was eating everything in sight  so don't worry hannah wont starve herself she'll eat when shes hungry.

so bored today   dh is happy to saty in but I'm here every day, as he's off I want to do something. but what? plus we have no money (thanks to DH, thats was part of the argument)

Emma did the HV habe any tips?
could you try not feeding him, I don't mean starving him but when he starts spitting just tell him your not going to feedhim till he eats properly and walk away from him then go back in a min and try feeding again if he starts feeding walk way again etc? may not work just a thought.

Polly how are you?

Thanks to all of you for all your support. xx

Donna xx

Hi Sarylou how are you? I will ppst my full story when I get a chance probably wont be much use to you though


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon!

Claire - send some of the wine my way if you can't manage it all.  How are your preparations for the presentation going?

Donna - nice to have you back with us.  
Thank you for the advice about will. The hv said something similar - walk off, ignore him, make no eye contact at all - and that I should try and get him more involved (feeding himself). I'd tried doing a stern face yesterday, but that just made him laugh.  I tried all this at lunchtime and it was a bit better - half swallowed normally, half spat out.

The other thing that I'm trying to fine tune at the moment is his sleeping. He was very good, going from 7-7 at night. Sometimes he'd wake up at 5.30/6, chatter to himself, then go back to sleep. But lately he's been waking earlier and not going back to sleep. I don't want to put him to bed any later at night (my evenings are far too precious), so I'm hoping that reducing his daytime naps might make him sleep better at night. Today is day 1 of the experiment. I woke him up after half an hour this morning (he wasn't best pleased), and I've put him down much earlier at lunchtime, so we'll see what happens.
Sorry, boring everyone rigid with this..

Annie - what a lovely, if bizarre dream. 

Deedee - Will loved baby rice, but I always mixed it with pureed fruit or veg. At 6 months I started giving baby rice pudding instead, and he loves that too - has a bowl every evening. I probably didn't use jars enough and now Will won't touch them for love nor money, whatever the flavour. He doesn't even spit out these ones - just screams and screams, and keeps his mouth firmly closed. It is a pain in the neck, as Annie says - I have to make up a lunchbox if we go out and try not to have it all explode in my bag.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, it never rains it pours    Not only have we had teeth this weekend, we may now have chickenpox coming!

My best friend put Big Hannah's boyfriend into nursery today for the first time. She just had a phone call while we were out asking to go and collect him as he seems to have chickenpox. 

Now, yesterday he was really irritable and today he has the spots.

Guess whose been an unusual grump today, crying on and off since this morning  

Watching for spots as we speak!

I know it's better to get it out of the way, but I wasn't expecting it this soon! Maybe she won't get it, but as we see him nearly everyday I'm gonna say the chances are fairly high.

Sorry -back shortly for personals. Just going to try some food, Hannah, not me


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, happy chatting this way ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82474.new#new


----------

